# RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- WHAT THE FUCK



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT...SLAP"*

1st


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT...SLAP"*

Didn't see anyone post this...decided to take a few minutes and post it...

Excited to see Adam Rose tonight...!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Night after PPV is always awesome. :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

For future reference:




> *Do Not Make Show Discussion Threads*
> 
> WWE Mods, Super Mods, or Admins make official discussion threads.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ion-rules-new-improved-updated-1-20-14-a.html

I'll leave it open this time. I just logged on to create this thread too. 


I'm only looking forward to The Shield stuff.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

I'm interested to see where this Depressed Cody Rhodes gimmick is going.

At Payback the commentators kept talking about how he lacks confidence. Maybe Bo will try to help him BOlieve in himself?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Super excited to see where Wyatt, Cena, Shield go from here. This holding pattern is surely over now ... right?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Excited to see the fallout of the Brotherhood disbanding. I've been wanting Goldust on his own for months.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Clique said:


> For future reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize Clique - I usually know it's up by now...(4 hours before showtime)...I was just trying to help out...and I made it as nice as I could!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao @ the drunk Shield in the first pic.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expecting a garbage show.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cody needs to turn on Goldust and beat up Dusty. Major heat and the Cody/Goldust matches would be awesome.

Evolution need to go away now, Shield owned you twice and it's time to walk away.

Sheamus and Cesaro will hopefully continue their feud over the United States title.

Hoping the MITB line-up will be announced tonight, or at least they will start a list of qualifying matches.

PLEASE let Bray feud with someone else. Wyatt winning the MITB and then laying the briefcase down the next night on Raw and giving the open challenge to the champ (probably Bryan) would be awesome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking forward to:

- More of Bryan and Brie. Though I'm guessing that they won't be there and we'll just get a promo from Stephanie to advance the storyline instead
- Shield finally getting something new to do. 
- Does Wyatt recover from the shovel and if so, how? I wonder if he gets relegated to a midcard feud with Usos where he gets slapped around there too. It seems to be the direction they were headed last night
- How the crowd responds to Cena now that he's buried another rising superstar

Actually, I like the fact that they hit the reset button last night on a lot of feuds. I really don't want to see any of the payback feuds continuing. 

Lastly, considering how big of a deal Warrior made of this: 










This is very surprising for HHH to allow this to happen. I wonder if it was a tribute to the Warrior or HHH's way of letting everyone know that Reigns has more than just his stamp of approval. It was definitely an interesting parallel for me at least. 












Shady Chris said:


> I'm interested to see where this Depressed Cody Rhodes gimmick is going.
> 
> At Payback the commentators kept talking about how he lacks confidence. Maybe Bo will try to help him BOlieve in himself?


^This too. The Weakest Link angle did wonders for Bryan because they let him run with it and take it to its natural conclusion. I hope they have something similar in line for Codey because he's one guy that deserves it the most out of everyone in the midcard. Codey has really paid his dues and his slow burn has given him a lot of up and down momentum. He can always break out and hopefully this is it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OP TOOK MY FACKING JAWB  Copied the layout and everything :side:

Seems like THE MOD SQUAD were late getting around to it this time so it's all good. I don't know what to expect going into this tbh but more Stephanie ownage is imperative. 

:steph


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to the show tonight, hopefully the Cena/Wyatt feud is over, I think it's best that both guys move on. It will be interesting to see what happens with Shield/Evolution, the Shield's victory last night was pretty definitive. I'm also interested to see what happens with the Rhodes Brothers.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev vs Henry next for our big Bulgarian friend (who resides in Russia :lana) ?


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> OP TOOK MY FACKING JAWB  Copied the layout and everything :side:
> 
> Seems like THE MOD SQUAD were late getting around to it this time so it's all good. I don't know what to expect going into this tbh but more Stephanie ownage is imperative.
> 
> :steph



figured you wanted it the same way, haha...glad I can help.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I want know what direction BNB is going with the title now, I think his feud with RVD is over, I bloody hope it has nothing to do with Bo Dallas.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

RAWs after PPVs are always interesting. Looking forward to see what happens within Evolution. Isn't this the last RAW Batista's advertised before he does that promotional work?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully they do qualifying matches for MITB, it makes things more interesting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to see how they go about saving what's left of Wyatt's character, if anything.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Legion103 said:


> figured you wanted it the same way, haha...glad I can help.


It's good. Just don't do it again or :buried.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

No bball.

I'll just have to find another way to miss RAW.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Time to see how they go about saving what's left of Wyatt's character, if anything.


If they put him in a feud with Sheamus we know where his character is going


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I will laugh if I hear that they have done Santino/Emma/Fandango/Layla/Rae and 3MB/Matawateva and RVD/Cesaro


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why can only mods make these threadS?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully we get new feuds started. It's gonna be sad to see what's left of Bray after last night's atrocity. Shield/Evolution is done, hopefully. Hopefully Stephanie takes more shots at a certain quitter :lmao

Not looking forward to Adam Rose, Total Divas, and Matador fuckery though.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Please start new feuds tonight.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cena will open the show with a typical Cena promo. Which one will we get? 

- Slide Show with poor photoshop?
- Serious Cena
- No selling Cena
- I have overcome the odds, cheap pops etc.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> It's good. Just don't do it again or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely in favor of new feuds commencing tonight and pumped to see what's in store for The Shield after last night.

Also wouldn't be surprised if Rusev starts to set his sights on the US title and we get what was supposed to be Dallas vs Kofi.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Should be a good Raw tonight.

Looking forward to seeing what the Wyatt Family and Shield are going to do.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Pwoper said:


> Should be a good Raw tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what the Wyatt Family and Shield are going to do.


Same here.. I also can't wait to see how much more hell Stephanie can cause Daniel Bryan tonight.

It should be a good Raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


> Fixed


:trips3

Is Battleground the next PPV? Shield/Bryan/Cena/Cesaro vs. Evolution/Wyatts for the entire 3 hours. Fuck it. I'd rather watch that than whatever else they might have planned. Total filler until we get to MITB. At least there are lots of unanswered questions heading into Raw tonight so there's that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Why can only mods make these threadS?


Shhh don't tell anyone, but forum mods the internet wide like to feel special


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:cena3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :trips3
> 
> Is Battleground the next PPV? Shield/Bryan/Cena/Cesaro vs. Evolution/Wyatts for the entire 3 hours. Fuck it. I'd rather watch that than whatever else they might have planned. Total filler until we get to MITB. At least there are lots of unanswered questions heading into Raw tonight so there's that.


MITB is the next ppv.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Looking forward to tonights RAW.
:mark:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Really, the only thing to look forward to is what happens next with The Shield. I'm sure that Triple H isn't done with them.

After Payback I have lost interest in Bray Wyatt, I don't care about Cena and I am losing interest in Stephanie trying to take the title away from Daniel Bryan. I don't care about the Rhodes brothers either since their storylines seem to change on a weekly basis.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> MITB is the next ppv.


Oh...


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAWs after PPVs are usually pretty good, and I expect this one to be good. 

Interested as to what happens with the Shield now. I'm guessing HHH isn't done with them, but I'm sure tonight will be the end of Evolution. 

The same goes for the Wyatt Family. I'm guessing, and I'm hoping, the Cena/Bray fued is finished, and Bray can go on to other things. The same goes for Cena, as long as it doesn't involve him winning the WWE World Heavyweight Title anytime soon. This fued with Bray has kept him from the title, which I approve of. 

The Cody/Goldust thing also interests me, looking forward to see what they'll do with Cody, and hopefully we'll get a Cody/Goldust fued out of this.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

With all these feuds hopefully coming to an end, it's gonna be very interesting to see who qualifies for the MitB match... IF, infact, there's only going to be one of those this year. If not, will it be the IC or the US title that gets a briefcase assigned?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

RAW :mark: looking forward to seeing what happens with Shield next I can see Triple H bringing The Wyatts back in to help


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> With all these feuds hopefully coming to an end, it's gonna be very interesting to see who qualifies for the MitB match... IF, infact, there's only going to be one of those this year. If not, will it be the IC or the US title that gets a briefcase assigned?


I wouldn't mind any one of the Shield members to lift the MITB this year, but I will seriously cry if it's any of Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus .... OMG. Given that the titles are unified, there's only one MITB winner and there's far too many deserving superstars .. and too many favourites that are likely to win just on the grounds of their position in the company and not popularity with the fans.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

2 hours and counting till our weekly dose of apps, ads, and fuckery Oh My!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My god I just watched Payback-Not bad but you can't hit magic twice as evident with Shield/Evolution just like Wyatt/Shield...but.. the Fallout press conference with Ambrose head down DEAD at the beginning..:clap:clap:clap:clap:bow:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm here live at Raw!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You're on the camera side! Any signs?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I'm here live at Raw!


Cool deal! hope you enjoy the show! I was thinking about going to the Raw in Cleveland the 16th, sure there is still some seats left, we will see.

Lil Naich sighting there?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> You're on the camera side! Any signs?




Nah I'm on the opposite side of the cameras, this is my first RAW so I didn't know about the secret pre sale tickets till after I bought mine.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bring out JTG tonight just for Rusev to kill one time...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobe10


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Can we annoy Batista even more by getting #Baldtista trending


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I wouldn't mind any one of the Shield members to lift the MITB this year, but I will seriously cry if it's any of Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus .... OMG. Given that the titles are unified, there's only one MITB winner and there's far too many deserving superstars .. and too many favourites that are likely to win just on the grounds of their position in the company and not popularity with the fans.


I thought Batista was leaving before MitB for the GotG promotion.. and Sheamus for now is probably unlikely as well him being a titleholder and all.. but yeah, Cena and Orton are probably a shoe in for the MitB match. But with both of them winning one quite recently, you really think they'll hit the repeat?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's see what shitfest this Raw ends up becoming.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Still can't believe Shield owned Evo like that last night
3-0?
IS HHH retiring the shovel?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oooh, do you think the Miz will be back tonight? :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Still can't believe Shield owned Evo like that last night
> 3-0?
> IS HHH retiring the shovel?


I think he already has, and remember Evolution got supremely arrogant and didn't eliminate anyone as they could, technically speaking, their own egos did themselves in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> I wouldn't mind any one of the Shield members to lift the MITB this year, but I will seriously cry if it's any of Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus .... OMG. Given that the titles are unified, there's only one MITB winner and there's far too many deserving superstars .. and too many favourites that are likely to win just on the grounds of their position in the company and not popularity with the fans.


The reports are saying it's virtually guaranteed that it's Cesaro, which is.....no. Just no.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Booker burying bluetista
:ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Who is it you want to win, Pyro? Bray?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Paige on Superstars again? #FeudBye


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A Wyatt MITB cash in would be fucking awesome.

Instead of music hitting after a beat down, the lights would just go out. Come back on and there's Bray in the ring, in his crabwalk stance looking at the battered champion. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oooh, do you think the Miz will be back tonight? :mark:


Probably. Hopefully not.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> A Wyatt MITB cash in would be fucking awesome.
> 
> Instead of music hitting after a beat down, the lights would just go out. Come back on and there's Bray in the ring, in his crabwalk stance looking at the battered champion. :mark:


:clap:clap:clap
I like it


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What final stand? HE BEAT THEM ALREADY. Fucking Christ fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF Big E got a big pop


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> A Wyatt MITB cash in would be fucking awesome.
> 
> Instead of music hitting after a beat down, the lights would just go out. Come back on and there's Bray in the ring, in his crabwalk stance looking at the battered champion. :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> WTF Big E got a big pop


So did the PTO. The crowd is hot for Superstars :sansa


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos vs Harper/Rowan confirmed for tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Isit for the tag titles?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Usos vs Harper/Rowan confirmed for tonight


Titles on the line?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

This crowd seems pretty hyped...they gonna be burnt out before Raw even starts


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Way to go Booker way to bury a title, keep making the fucking problems worse..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Harper/Rowan v Usos AGAIN is so lol. Bet its not even for the titles.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Edit!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hoping for good build for MITB from the 1st seg tonight


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully harper & Rowan get the titles tonight.

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for the monthly rematch-a-mania


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

They better win the titles.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

welcome to raw is rematch


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Hopefully harper & Rowan get the titles tonight.
> 
> YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!


if only the titles were on the line


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Goddamn WWE it's not fucking Rocket Science!!!!! you HYPE YOUR FUCKING BELTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T FUCKING BURY THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fuck Sake Damned IDIOTS!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Lets doooo THIS :brock


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Josh so annoyed at booker
:ti

2MIN


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Going live in 2 mins :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Rematchamania.

#GoKane


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Josh you're 3 people who actually give a shit away from having a real announce team..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn Triple H got a shiner


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:vince2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Pantless randy
FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Expecting a garbage show.


Such optimism :cool2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

welcome to Raw is Burial


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Raw...is....FUCKERY!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's time...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please don't continue this fucking fued.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here We go


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The still pictures as a recap of the PPV always make me laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Clean sweep by The Shield motherfuckers!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MY BODY IS READY :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I got the liquor, let the trainwreck commence.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They're going to just put these two teams in MITB. Fuck the rest of the card.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this fuckin song :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Starting it off with a burial :trips


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Evolution.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

EVVOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What a way to start


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well at least the Eater of Pushes didn't open the show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

One of the greatest intro themes in wwe history


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy, put some pants on please


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Real black eye?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice shiner Haitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damnit Randy you should be wearing your sexy suit you just look like the odd man out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Suit-ista


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I SEE THE LINE IN THE SAND!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Randy Orton of course sporting the signature "I wear trunks fuck suits" look.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Triple H with the black eye


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Randy the only one not in a suit :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton with no pants again :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

berried:trips


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol that red sign :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trips: Suit and tie
Big Dave: Suit and tie
Randall: His fucking trunks and that abortion of an Evolution shirt


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are STILL going on with this shit? Really?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm feeling that suit Batista has on. Very stylish.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Randy not wearing a suit :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Green-tista?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Vintage Pantless Orton


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Triple H not care about Daniel Bryan anymore? His wife was slapped by his wife but he seems to not care anymore.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder how they'll drag this feud after they lost twice in a row.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bluetista is A Mystery


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Orton is such a free spirit with his never wearing pants rule


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Series of 1 on 1's tonight between evolution and shield tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this raw has only been on for 3 minutes and i already know this is the worst episode of raw ever............

until next week


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Pls no more to this rivalry


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Gods in the ring.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H even buried his own eye. That's commitment


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope they don't continue with this feud though...


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton to rko them both in his ring gear


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Orton about to have a match in a minute or something?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why does Orton NEVER wear a suit? My God. :lol


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm feeling that suit Batista has on. Very stylish.


Yeah, it's nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batista dressed like my drunk uncle Frank at a wedding


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh boy. Batista gonna start sobbing in the ring :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bluetista...smh...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Bluetista is A Mystery


:clap lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I once made a joke that Orton vowed never to wear pants. And look at this lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HHH with dat black eye


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista needs to shave his fucking head. Christ.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*takes sunglasses away from Batista and puts on HHH* 

Better


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol this feud is not over yet.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

It's..It's not over?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, again. AGAIN! Please not again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H calm down you're not Cena you lose sometimes okay


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Batista dressed like my drunk uncle Frank at a wedding



:lel


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bootista's got some killer shades at least.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

it aint over


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please end this feud. Or change it up a bit. This is getting tedious. Punk chants also


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Stop chanting for that cunt....


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Dave's not feeling this shit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god. Please no more of this horrible fued.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dem Punk chants again.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

GTFO with dem CM Punk chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Batista is getting kicked out tonight! Reigns will be replacing him!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GreenTista is not impressed.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Triple H right now:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

End of Evolution.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Im guessing they're turning on Batista tonight so he can go promote his movie.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Batista needs to let the little hair he has left go.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

bootista needs some of that spray on hair. :hmm:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Batista about to quit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Batista might just turn face here :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista looks like an accountant or something.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh thank you the feud is over.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do the crowd know how stupid they sound when they keep chanting CM PUNK


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I was hoping Batista would say "CM Punk left Deal with it!"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So they going to write Batista off I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They gonna try to turn Batista face again.

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My resident Hoosiers chanting stupid things.

But wow, theyre usually dead for shows.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Batista's Just for Men beard dye is hella fresh, though.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Evolution breaking up tonight.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*sign* "Everyone cheer for Batista...said no one ever" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fighting talk :hhh2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Dave needs some serious rogaine. Bosley-tista plz.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to Big Dave's accountancy firm.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha! 
Burial the botchtista.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Why does Orton NEVER wear a suit? My God. :lol


His ex wife wears the pants:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol Hunter with that Zinger...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stressful=No bj from Steph last night

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton in his panties like


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

that burn


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Angry Smurf's pissed, wanting dat title shot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:deandre damn Dave's hair looking tragic

go the Mark Henry route already


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Batista looks like he's about to cry :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

TOP

MOTHER


FUCKING



LEL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BATISTA NO YOU HAVE TO PUT MORE PEOPLE OVER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Batista :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol

Quited again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY!!! 

Batista is gone!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So is this the "quit" era now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave Fucking Batista :lmao


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

OMG HE QUIT!????!!???


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

People quitting left and right haha.

How abotu that fight you started with Taker HHH? You finish that on top?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, they're trying to turn him face again :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really? Is this the best way they could come up with to write off Batista??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That wave will be put into a million gifs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"I quit." See you later, Drax.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahaha! He quits again!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:ti
Batista I always did love ya


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMFAO at Big Dave doing that fucking prom queen wave. Somebody gif that shit PLZ! :'D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hopefully that gassed hack is gone for good


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

what in the hell was that royal wave?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well that was fast.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why is Batista go great when he doesn't give a fuck?

Most likely a fake-out to ambush the Shield.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

and in comes shaemus is my guess


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Heartless people.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

"You'll never star in another WWE produced movie ever again." -Triple H.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Come back Dave


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sheamus to be the next Evolution member. :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL I hope that he actually just never comes back. Like Fuuuuuuuuuuucccckkk this


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

See you at summerslam Batista


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So who's going to be the 3rd man now?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> BATISTA NO YOU HAVE TO PUT MORE PEOPLE OVER


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Batista no, now who will be a comedic laugh week in and week out?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol this is great


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man.. that wave was awesome. Too bad he couldn't be that the whole time.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

lol everybody quits


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CM Batista


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Batista and Brie Bella are gonna show up in TNA and form a new NWO.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

bella now batista?

punk inspiring people.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Bye bye Batista. Thanks for putting bryan over


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Meh, I wanted Batista to stick around :/


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoyable opening segment, imo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the sneaking suspicion the Funny Pictures thread is going to be ablaze this evening :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Batista did a CM Punk


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Its a fake so later tonight they ambush the Shield


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THROW A DANCE PARTY FUCKERS.

BATISTA'S ASS IS GONE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns heel turn in...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Barrett and Cesaro tag team? Nice :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cesaro and BNB teaming up? Nice


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

This might be a good match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bye-tista.

Bet they try and let things cool off and return him as a face. I'm not too sure it'll work but I guess we'll see.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This commentary gets worse and worse. What is the point of a commentary team that are constantly confused and talk about how they don't know what's going on. Just get the fans to commentate at that rate.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

come turn Reigns into heel make him interesting.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Who was it that called RVD/Sheamus vs Cesaro/BNB? You deserve rep.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wait so Sheamus is a heel that's teaming with the fact to fight a heel and a face?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Speaking of the Authority...Stephanie got slapped so hard, she pissed herself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAVE! :lmao

Barrett/Cesaro teaming? Cool, watch them have Barrett take the fall though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ABrown said:


> :deandre damn Dave's hair looking tragic
> 
> *go the Mark Henry route already*


I think that was the problem. Why he went bald for the last several years despite having a good head of hair around 2003-2006 is a bigger mystery than Evolution or even Emmalution, but ever since he did, it's as if his hair took a page out of his book and just ragequit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#Greentista?
#Limetista?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

BATISTA, YOU GET BACK HERE! YOU'RE NOT DONE MATCHING REIGNS' GAS-OUT AND PUTTING PEOPLE OVER! COME BACK!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Real successful Evolution run. Impressive


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Im afraid I've got some bad news"


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Wait so Sheamus is a heel that's teaming with the fact to fight a heel and a face?


Sheamus isn't a heel


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Punk is setting a trend here


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> *Wait so Sheamus is a heel *that's teaming with the fact to fight a heel and a face?


Sheamus ain't no heel


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

batista has just quit, there's an open spot in evolution, u know what that means......................... CM PUNK IS GOING TO RETURN AS THE NEW MEMBER OF EVOLUTION!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No way 'Tista's gone. Don't get too excited.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was hoping HHH would have said "Go back to Hollywood with Dwayne".


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Time for JTG to take his spot in Evolution.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Quitters
Alicia Fox
Batistsa
Brie
Wade Bryan
CM Punk

But they really all still there


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE Universe ‏@WWEUniverse 1m

May 2010: "I QUIT!" - @DaveBautista Jan. 2014: "I Never Quit!" - @DaveBautista June 2014: "I QUIT!" - @DaveBautista #RAW

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xobeh said:


> Wait so Sheamus is a heel that's teaming with the fact to fight a heel and a face?


Sheamus is a face. A dickish asshole of a face.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> #Greentista?
> #Limetista?


#Quitista


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, Batista leaving had me rolling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:faint:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Big Dave don't go


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why are you all so hostile to poor Tista? He came back in ring shape actually very fast and he's enjoyable in the ring and out. He has tons more charisma than your champion. Plus the guy came back and he put over everyone.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wasn't he being turned heel though? Apparently his "sorry 'bout your luck, fella" was the WWE's way of turning him...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

squeelbitch said:


> batista has just quit, there's an open spot in evolution, u know what that means......................... CM PUNK IS GOING TO RETURN!!


Then Flair will come back to TV and form EvoNexusMen! Or not.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

omg, Dave hahahaha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT OPENER WAS MONEY. :mark: I MARKED OUT.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


> WWE Universe ‏@WWEUniverse 1m
> 
> May 2010: "I QUIT!" - @DaveBautista Jan. 2014: "I Never Quit!" - @DaveBautista June 2014: "I QUIT!" - @DaveBautista #RAW
> 
> :lol


:ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Finally we might get something different.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So who's going to be the 3rd man now?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

For a guy who was pretty hated for "taking bryan spot" he sure lost basically every match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Batista and Brie Bella quit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"DON'T COME RUNNING BACK TO ME WHEN YOUR HOLLYWOOD MOVIE CRAPS OUT!!!!" :lmao GOAT Game!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Best wave ever 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Batistas wave goodbye lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

CrapTista


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"I quit" 
Hey it sounded like you quit out there

Some top-tier interviewing there


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tista' done. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So what you're saying Batista is that you're done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobber entrance for Sheamus and RVD.

:damn


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Great promo by :bigdave

Deal with it


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

All I herd him say was "crap."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro with that GOAT walk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crap man, I'm done, done man, empty promises, its crap.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That Cesaro strut.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro needs to stop walking like a robot who has 50 lbs tits.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro take the Dildo out your ass, Why you walking like that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cesaro's theme is atrocious...


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Captain Ed said:


> Sheamus ain't no heel


sheamus is neither heel or face..... he's just an ass


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That Cesaro walk :maury He looks like he's shat himself


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaros new walk is just :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why don't we get Renee anymore?!

Also, what's with Cesaro's walk? Lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck yeah. 

Actually excited for this match.

BARRET :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys buy into everything,most likely it's an angle that Dave quit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF... why is Cesaro walking like a douchebag?


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

That theme and walk man...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What is Cesaro's walk all about?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cesaro got a decent pop, nice one Indy.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

why is he walking like that?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for BAD NEWS!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro swagged to fuckin' death in dat blazer. But why the fuck was he slightly mimicking Vinnie Mac's strut? :lol


----------



## shango11 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro looks like Gru when he walks like that lol


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

I love that BNB theme


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That walk Cesaro does is fucking retarded fpalm :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I already miss heel Tista lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Crowd is literally on their feet for Barrett.

HELL YES


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro needs to stop walking like that


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Rvd upset with Batistas decision


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BNB! BNB! BNB! BNB! BNB!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Cesaro walk like he's holding a dump in his chest? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:clap

Oscar worthy performance there Batista it brought a tear to my eye


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro looks ridiculous with that walk to the ring. He looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So, wait, Batista says clear as day "I quit". And the idiot interviewer says "Sounds like you quit". WTF


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

He really needs to stop walking like that...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BNB and Cesaro tag-team!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman on commentary :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Heyman on commentary...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao at Cesaro's spongebob squarepants walk. Dude is so awkward.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cesaros theme suuucks, love BNBs theme though


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I see Paige aligning with Stephanie McMahon against the Total Divas.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RVD always looks like he has no idea where he's at


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit... the one time Indy's crowd isn't shit and I'm at home, sick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-BOOM!!! :barrett

Cesaro and Shemaus clubbering each other = Fun times.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro's new walk is great, ala Vince. :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Captain Ed said:


> RVD always looks like he has no idea where he's at


He probably doesn't tbf.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I see Paige aligning with Stephanie McMahon against the Total Divas.


no one would care. :faint:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Cesaro's thigh warmers have a +10 strength enchant


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cesaro's walk is hilarious.:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE have hijacked bluetista. Fuck you WWE, you've ruined another bit of fan brilliance.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Cesaro has a sweet white jacket


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love Cesaro's newfound swagger... :waffle


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They mentioned bluetista.

Greatest episode of RAW


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I miss the "Pre-WM" Cesaro


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Captain Ed said:


> RVD always looks like he has no idea where he's at


That's what happens when you smoke yourself into a state of being. RVD's still in '98.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

#BLUETISTA


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Bluetista trending again haha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sheamus no selling the arm twist.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Knew Heyman would work that in somehow.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Good on Heyman for pointing out that Sheamus, the guy who just loves to fight, won last night with a goddamn small package. :lol :clap


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

http://firstrows.biz/others/wwe-monday-night-raw-frse9f7f

dang this is a nice stream. gotta love that skysports HD

OH god the commentary is atrocious,corpsing? Send for the Heyman !

COMMERCIALMANIA IS A GO !!


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

Having Heyman on commentary (again), puts ALL the focus on Sheamus/Cesaro which only hurts the IC Title and BNB. Did the same thing in the Sheamus/BNB match a week or two ago - either share the focus or keep 'em apart.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LARIATO! Nice job, BNB. bama


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bootista now Bluetista. :lol


----------



## Cognomen (Jun 5, 2008)

Having Heyman on commentary makes this match so much better.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit Cesaro is completely lost. How the hell do you F up a guy with that much potential and that much momentum?? Just awful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So long since Heyman was on commentary


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Evolution vs BWO (Bluetista World Order)


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

When my guy orton getting his damn title rematch?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd bang Vickie from that Halifax commercial


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/the_ironsheik/status/473620199141560320


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Who the fuck smiles when walking into a bank


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA, "BLUETISTA". BRILLIANT! *ROLLS DICKS*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty sure Heyman legitimately hates the commentary


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jerry makes me wish I was deaf.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heyman trolling the table a little... but then no surprise since he was great on the table years ago.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Move Sheamus to France so he doesn't have to fight lol.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Paul E is definitely sitting there thinking "what the fuck am I doing with these goons".


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I could listen to Paul Heyman all day on commentary. Man, I miss 2001.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat Cole/Heyman
Tension

:banderas


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember when Heyman was on commentary every week?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow I am already ready to turn off raw


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Lawler and Bradshaw for calling Bluetista a Smurf. :tyson


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao Checking out Batistas twitter and see this in his info. 



> Official #DaveBautista Twitter! #Actor *#WWEJobber* #Batista #DRAX facebook.com/DMB.Official I curse and misspell alot! Get over it!!


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lawler literally says, "well why don't YOU tell us something about Cesaro". This fucking commentary crew. They are not talking about this match at all.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"And now he's got the blues because he quit." - Jerry Lawler


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bye Bluetista


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler has ruined "Bluetista."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do they feel the need to cut the commentary team? They're commentators with _headsets_ for a reason, we don't need to fucking _see_ them every 5 minutes.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAW's not too bad so far though it tends to be strongest in its first hour.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Man Paul Heyman is still great at announcing. I miss him. Get rid of Lawler, jeez


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Lawler has ruined "Bluetista."


As always, King ruins something cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Heyman's stunned reaction to Cole's stupidity.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Now talking about the streak


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for WWE to run "Bluetista" into the ground.

fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Batista's new theme song, whenever he returns:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Charmqn said:


> Bye Bluetista


Damn that was quick.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> :lmao Checking out Batistas twitter and see this in his info.


Wow this is actually legit. 

https://twitter.com/DaveBautista


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What is so funny about Bluetista? Are wrestling fans mentally challenged?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Reaction for Sheamus's hot tag. Haven't heard a hot tag reaction that long in ages.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, the commentary is dragging Heyman down...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Lawler has ruined "Bluetista."


like he ruins everything else


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sheamus with them monster pops


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Indy sure seems to love Sheamus.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why is Barrett eating the pin ffs? fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Great.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Killing Cesaro one step at a time

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So they're pushing cesaro, a legit tough guy, as a pussy? 


WWE Logic for you


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg RVD!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow...Cesaro not even looking heelish, he's just looking weak right now. Glad BNB still impressing and keeping it real in the ring. Damn shame he's gotta eat the pin like this.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

future cesaro vs wade feud?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

A good crowd tonight. They are into this match, i love it, Hopefully they stay this way the whole night.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> Bye Bluetista


:lol

Did they slip some drugs into his drink this morning?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh ffs really.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Team work by Sheamus & RVD.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Bullshit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

5 star!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

SMH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this stupid company
a doped up and washed up has been goes over a mid card champion

UGH


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The way he hugged heyman LOL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope thsi sets up Cesaro vs. Barret for both titles


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty good opening match. 

RAW is doing well so far.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When Jericho coming back?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*

"When the going gets tough....get out of the kitchen (if the heats too hot!)"

:lawler retarded quote of the night


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that sucks. Why are they making Cesaro another generic cowardly heel?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

BNB lost why are the retards in the arena cheering? For Sheamus?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling all the faces will come out on top tonight.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> I hope thsi sets up Cesaro vs. Barret for both titles


Seems like a good possibility, so long as Cesaro can win it from Fella.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro even runs from fights now


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Not for the tag titles

:fpalmm:fpalmm:fpalmm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my god. 

So fucking tired of this piece of shit fued.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Midcard rules: win last night , loss tonight.....LOL damn how you going to make a credible champion like that?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So the Uso's are doing Cena's burying for him?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, Barrett's gonna be the typical IC champ that loses all his non title matches. Wonderful.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I think people have forgotten how heels are supposed to act. that was a classic heel move by cesaro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> this stupid company
> a doped up and washed up has been goes over a mid card champion
> 
> UGH


Who was teamed up 2-on-1 and doesn't lose anything. It's not that bad besides possibly getting more RVD/Barrett matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He just left Wade like dat :lel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why isn't that a title match for the tag titles


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This Heyman/Cesaro pairing was supposed to help Cesaro, not the opposite. I still expect it to pay off in the long run but damn, did not expect him to go backwards after Mania.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

kariverson said:


> BNB lost why are the retards in the arena cheering? For Sheamus?


Because they appreciate a good match? And aren't smark fucks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Midcard rules: win last night , loss tonight.....LOL damn how you going to make a credible champion like that?


You wanted Barrett to win against 2 people 1 of them being the U.S. champion after his partner left?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> When Jericho coming back?


Don't know but I hope soon.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh. Maybe it really is a curse.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> this stupid company
> a doped up and washed up has been goes over a mid card champion
> 
> UGH


After another mid-card champion hit his finisher because of a 2-on-1 scenario.

Though it is funny to see people complaining about Barrett eating a pinfall for the first time in forever.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice WWE Shop commercial.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandow in a Pacers jersey. :lmao


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> When Jericho coming back?


Well we just lost one jobber, we gotta replace with another quick. So I'd say before summerslam.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ikarinokami said:


> I think people have forgotten how heels are supposed to act. that was a classic heel move by cesaro


Yeah. By chickenshit heels. The type heel Cesaro SHOULDN'T BE.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Another win over RVD isn't going to help BNB. Don't know why this feud is continuing.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> I think people have forgotten how heels are supposed to act. that was a classic heel move by cesaro


Yeah, but if they want to push him we is he losing every match he's in?

+ Lawler is the definition of the word dipshit, "Its a victory for Rob Van Dam and Sheamus!". Oh really? Thanks for telling me that


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sheamus is awesome, until he cuts a promo.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Sandow a pacers fan? lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

High_King said:


> Because they appreciate a good match? And aren't smark fucks


You have to remember that the crowd automatically is shitty when they're cheering the babyfaces aka people who are supposed to be cheered, depsite that being better than a dead crowd.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> After another mid-card champion hit his finisher because of a 2-on-1 scenario.
> 
> Though it is funny to see people complaining about Barrett eating a pinfall for the first time in forever.


He lost against Sheamus on Smackdown, clean.

Anyway, worried there's going to be a barrett/cesaro feud now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has everyone forgotten that Sheamus is also a champion?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

First Brie Bella, now Batista? What am I going to do, I have almost no reason to watch RAW now.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Why the hell is Cesaro now portrayed as a bitch who runs away, when he was being cheered (despite being a heel) because of how badass he was? If WWE really does have plans to push Cesaro, why would they take him, a guy who would have been crazy over as a face, and shove him down our throats as a cowardly heel? It's killing his momentum, especially with Lawler saying stuff like "When the going gets tough, he backs down." He was naturally over as a tough guy, why make him weak?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seeing a guy with Cesaro's size and wrestling ability, it makes it hard to believe he'd run from a fight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow oh god


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The fuck?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow, you beautiful, beautiful, misused man.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sandow getting embarrassed is hilarious to me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my god!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JOBBER ALERT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Sandow's Lance!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Born Ready!!!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

wtf lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Poor Sandow fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

lmao fucking Sandow..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sandow...The man of a thousand gimmicks

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Whatever you're doing with Sandow, stop.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

bout time he got a new gimmick


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

RIP in pepperoni Sandow's career


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacers deserved to be booed for their fuckass display against the Heat.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

God Sandow should have been Bad News Barrett


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Guess Sandow says Fk' leg day. :lol


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

fpalm can you imagine if a couple of UFC fans decided to watch an episode of RAW, what they'd be thinking right now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

About time for an impersonation/impression gimmick. We haven't seen that since Charlie Haas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow. :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Jobber time.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Time for Sandow to needlessly job again fpalm


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

sandow killing it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

We totally get our fans! :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sandow is great at making chicken salad out of chicken shit and still get massive heat.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow :duck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow to use the Ballin' Elbow tonight instead of the Cubito Aequet Fastidio?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This fucker :lmao


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Chris Copeland :mark:

Miss him on the Knicks.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dat heat


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

All those facts are true!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Poor Sandow.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is amazing.

DAT HEAT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Damien.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lel


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sandow putting all his effort with the hope that some day he'll get something better.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

El Torito vs Sandow in a basketball game please


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sandow's career going from strength to strength. fpalm

This was one of last year's MITB winners, folks. fpalm fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is this Damien's whole thing now? Where a dumb costume and get cheap heat just for him to get jobbed out? 

Not anywhere near as funny or cool as what he used to do.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fuck is this...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Sandow looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandow endorsing BronBron :drake1


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Who is Sandow going to job to tonight?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dat heat :lmao


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Poor Sandow. fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL so funny


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If Seamus hadn't just been out, I'd assume he'd just come out now and kill Sandow. 


Please, please kill Sandow. Put him out of his misery.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Next Kobe :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> fpalm can you imagine if a couple of UFC fans decided to watch an episode of RAW, what they'd be thinking right now?


:maury who gives a fuck what they think


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. Chris Copeland is there!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh god this fat fuck


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why do i watch this shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More entertaining than the NBA. Not that that's saying much.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THE BIG SHOW IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow is trolling hard now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why the fuck do I watch wrestling.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Best mic work I have heard from Sandow in a while, but this is a horrible segment so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here comes this fat fuck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As if Big Show needs a push, the guy is 57 years old.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I take it this is supposed to be funny?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, I thought Lance Stephenson would actually come out. :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Got that Stephenson jersey on.
Also, chill Sandow you trippin' MJ exists :jordan2


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just knock him out and get this over with.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

yes!! now big show can squash him


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Kill me.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Now this big goof. :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL It's The Big SHOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH look fat head is back
UGH
why is the big slow going to retire


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, Show has lost some weight. He looks good.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

For the first time ever, I'm marking out for the Big show. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why.. Just Why..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BIG SHOW IS BACK! :bigshow


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

cornette face


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Show out to bury Sandow again.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Sandow needs to throw the basketball as hard as he can at Show.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

anyone but fucking Big Show


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn, I don't know if I should laugh or feel sorry for Sandow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti
​


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

It's sad that Sandow is trying hard for these gimmicks to work and it won't amount to anything.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh goody, because I was just dying to see Show again. Was enjoying his absence.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sandows got Mad Skillz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show smiling = face

for this week


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mad skills :lmao

Sandow killing it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

End this fucking segment already.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Here comes Show to bury young talent.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow sounds so white


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> As if Big Show needs a push, the guy is 57 years old.


He's 42...but nice try. :


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this fucker... AGAIN


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Unreal WWE banter :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If Seamus hadn't just been out, I'd assume he'd just come out now and kill Sandow.
> 
> 
> Please, please kill Sandow. Put him out of his misery.


Oh. Right idea, wrong fuckhead.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why are they doing this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they want to waste sandows talent, at least put him on commentary and fire Lawler

Id love to see Sandow and Regal on commentary for raw.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sandow must have been caught looking at Stephanie's ass or something backstage


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mad skills :lmao
> 
> Sandow killing it.


^


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

what in the world!? And I was thinking about big show earlier today and notice he wasnt on Raw lately. ( I do not watch Smackdown)


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure that's a foul!!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm always going to feel sorry for Sandow no matter what stupid segment he's in but I can't help but laugh sometimes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What is the fucking point? Honestly, why does this fat fuck still get paid?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BIG SHOW IS BACK! :bigshow


Didn't even notice he was gone


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh... Big Show...... just, no.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMAO at Bradshaw referencing Stephenson blowing in James' ear. :hayden3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:shaq


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JBL is awesome.

That is all.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Jesus this company.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, at least Sandow is getting a better paycheck than me.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm no expert on Basketball, but I'm pretty sure Big Show traveled.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

:lmao :lmao.. 

I can't breathe.. This fucking shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuggin' Big Show......retire already u friggin' bore!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Shadow was hilarious - he's a smart man and knows talking about Lebron pisses off the crowd. He's also smart enough to know that Lebron isn't the greatest player in history. That would be Michael Jordan (or bill Russell or magic or wilt or Kareem).




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wow, Show has lost some weight. He looks good.


He'd look even better if we never saw him again. Ever.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck you Big Show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Show would still outproduce Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If they want to waste sandows talent, at least put him on commentary and fire Lawler
> 
> Id love to see Sandow and Regal on commentary for raw.


cole needs the ax first


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> As if Big Show needs a push, the guy is 57 years old.


I don't even like Show, but him coming out during a Sandow comedy segment is not a "push" by any means. He's literally out there because he's not being pushed. And he's 42, only 5 years older than Cena.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm above this shit. Fuck WWE!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely terrible. Sandow would be much better as an independent at this point.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Totally uncalled for from Big Show! Uncool!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont Worry Sandow, We'll find something better Next Week :HHH2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooo... we are supposed to cheer him being an ass instead of actually trying to beat him legitimately?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBL UGH
Jordan is the GOAT, everyone knows that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeez, why the fuck do they treat Sandow so poorly? The fact that he actually tries with these shitty ass gimmicks is beyond sad to see.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Keep on burying your future WWE, keep on dooming your company little by little..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Why are they doing this


Three hours.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

It's like Heath Slater all over again....


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Why the fuck do I watch wrestling.


I ask myself the same thing fpalm. NBA > wwe.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl killin it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandows face looked like he had a damn orgasm :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sandow trying to mimic Paul George laying out on the court.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sandow is brilliant. I don't know wtf everyone is bitching about. Hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was actually afraid that Lance was going to come out.

But glad to see Copeland there! I'm sure Pat McAfee is there as well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd rather job to a baby bull than get the "Sandow treatment" goodness gracious!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> cole needs the ax first


Cole is fine on commentary when Lawler isn't there.
Lawler brings the whole team down, he always brings off on a tangent. Remember when Jerry had his heart attack and it was just JBL and Cole
The commentary was great.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do I continue to put myself through this every week?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sandow is Charlie Haas'in it


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys, chill out. Every wrestling promotion needs enhancement talent!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hory shet, another advert.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Sandow trying to mimic Paul George laying out on the court.


Nah...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LOL Sandow is hilarious


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

The sooner Sandow's released, the better. So sad. fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Fellow Sandow fan here, not watching raw cause....who cares



What I miss?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Sandow may be hoping for an upgrade to being Santino's tag partner.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> The sooner Sandow's released, the better. So sad. fpalm


where the hell would he go??? lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Fellow Sandow fan here, not watching raw cause....who cares
> 
> 
> 
> What I miss?


Big Show came out. If you ever watched Raw you know what happened after that


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Kind of torn. I legitimately enjoy watching all the dumb shit Sandow does because he pulls it off so well, but at the same time he deserves better. Unfortunate for him that despite being one of the top talents on the roster, he is also the best comedy character.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Even though Sandow deserves better, he killed that segment." I got the rock, stop the smack talk and start the clock". Omg so awesome


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> Shadow was hilarious - he's a smart man and knows talking about Lebron pisses off the crowd. He's also smart enough to know that Lebron isn't the greatest player in history. That would be Michael Jordan (or bill Russell or magic or wilt or Kareem).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Lebron is the best player...just saying.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> I'm above this shit. Fuck WWE!



this.

show is a complete trainwreck . horrible. what is coming next divas, swoggle, torito , usos beating harper and eric. nothing to look forward to and just sit through 3hs for the shield and maybe bryan is coming out to yes for 3 mins....

fuck wwe 

i hope cena is coming out and getting booed


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I love this Sandow gimmick. People are gonna bitch and moan about everything, why watch if you are just gonna complain. I found that segment hilarious. Not everyone can be pushed at the same time, you need enhancement talent. Relax everyone. jeez


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> The sooner Sandow's released, the better. So sad. fpalm


Where's he gonna go? TNA?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

More filler :batista3


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Krappy Kingston


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy shit Kofi on Raw? 

I sense a burial


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

please bo omg

yesss


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's the NYC Gypsy cab driver with SKILLZ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trip_BO_H


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Im ready to Bolieve!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi rocking dat Flash-inspired attire. :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo! :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally, it's Bo time! :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BO_LIEVE!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Bo :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BO 234 LBS MY ASS :drake1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

234lbs, such a generic wrestling weight


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This Raw is really dragging


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

That's more like it, it's bo time!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris32482 said:


> Sandow is brilliant. I don't know wtf everyone is bitching about. Hilarious.


Yes he is exactly that, but he should be being brilliant in a relevant spot on the roster..

Oh hell I don't know why I am bothering..

I am just getting to the point now where it feels like it's time to put ole yeller down, and by that I mean the WWE.. Because it's a bloated suffering shell of what it could be..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BoLieve!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Talk about BO-ring


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BOLIEVE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just book Bo as Bray's retarded little brother.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Same match as the freaking PPV


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Dafuq? He took a tombstone LAST NIGHT and he's back today just not 100%???


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bo should've kept his old entrance theme


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I love Bo's theme.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Kofi is jealous that he can't bolieve.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE's best troll has arrived! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Such an ugly motherfucker.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb discovering the cure for cancer while bedding Mellanie Monroe

All thanks to the power of BO-LIEVING!!! :'D


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> fpalm can you imagine if a couple of UFC fans decided to watch an episode of RAW, what they'd be thinking right now?


These WWE apologists on the forum think this is entertaining people know that wwe sucks and it's for kids but people on this forum will tell you this show is great







go watch this with your friends that don't watch wrestling they will look at you like this


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Actually Lebron is the best player...just saying.


Nah. Kobe.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

TeBOing


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Kofi has a Bo-ner


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL BOMO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Same match as the freaking PPV
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To be fair their wasn't really a match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Bo Derek reference followed by a Spinal Tap reference. The hell?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bomo

JBL stop it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo dallas promos are more entertaining than his matches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just BOLIEVE!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone needs to get him a teeth whitener


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This guy is amazing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

You already did the sports team insult once, you don't do it twice.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vyer said:


> Nah...


Knew it was either Paul or Lance that was laid out like that, but now that I know that it was Lance that was down ike that makes the Sandow segment even more lelworthy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, Bo-mo made me laugh. That's one for you JBL.

Probably shouldn't have both Sandow and Dallas mock the local basketball team back to back.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Nah. Kobe.


BRON > KOBE BC HE BOLIEVES!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Of course WWE would be sucking up to Lebron and the Heat....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Barely gets a reaction with cheap heat.

The future is bright for Bo Dallas.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sending Bo out to get the exact same cheap heat as someone literally 5 minutes ago isn't going to help him much


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo needs to really start trolling the crowd more.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

BigEMartin said:


> Nah. Kobe.


:jordan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> They should just book Bo as Bray's retarded little brother.


Too late.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You see that?! I'm winning!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bo is hilarious. He'll start getting Vickie Guerrero heat in a few months


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bo's voice is so annoying


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that a bray is better chant 
SMH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at that Filipino ****** belly jiggle. Jesus.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That's the difference between an extremely talented guy like Sandow, and someone average like Bo. Sandow goes for cheap heat, he gets massive heat. Bo? He gets a decent amount.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bo Dallas needs to tighten up that physique. Especially if he's going to be running around the ring all the time.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

After seeing Bo in the flesh when the WWE was in the UK I now Bolieve. He inspires me.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"Bray is better!" :lmao


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

You see that!! I'm winning!! Omg mark. I'm officially the biggest boliever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Everyone is going for that cheap hometown heat tonight. Bet even Lana will mention how President Putin is a fan of the Heat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YAH BAYBAY!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm getting tired of the sport/basketball/hockey references in WWE right now.

Sandow, Bo Dallas, Heyman, etc.. It's annoying. :fpalm


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Bo Dallas could be an interesting character, when he finally snaps.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Of course WWE would be sucking up to Lebron and the Heat....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE studio doing "Bad Boys 3" Lebrom and Cena the new Martin and Will


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boring chant oh yeah


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll say this much the Rotunda brothers know how to stick with a gimmick.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If this was N64 I would pick BO and taunt the whole match :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This match has Bo-ggered up my stream


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bo-ring :lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

BO ring <3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We got a few Bolievers over there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Don't stop! BO-LIEVING!" :tyson

BO-RING chants for Bo = Lulz ensuing.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BO-ring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Boring? More like BOring.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bo needs to start Bolieving in some crunches and work that belly fat off.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well deserved boring chants. Terrible match. Seriously .. this is the future of the WWE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"BO-RING."

:lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bo Dallas is so awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No :jbl I'm pretty sure they're chanting boring


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm getting tired of the sport/basketball/hockey references in WWE right now.
> 
> Sandow, Bo Dallas, Heyman, etc.. It's annoying. :fpalm


It's always happened, its an easy way to garner heat


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Bo's ring.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope the crowd starts turning on him hard over the next few weeks. It doesn't make the character funny if he gets cheered.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Poor Kofi.

He's better than Bo in every aspect.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BO tched that one a bit


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

He's so bad in the ring :ti


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

bo dallas is fat ugly and boring. the gimmick is terrible. why in the fuck are the clowns here calling him a future main eventer?


AND HE STOLE HIS FINISHER FROM TRISH


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice botch there Kofi


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Stratus Bo Faction


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, Bo Dallas is really funny, but his ring work leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

we are truly blessed


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love his little look of surprised whenever he pins someone. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was an ugly bulldog by an ugly motherfucker.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's the difference between an extremely talented guy like Sandow, and someone average like Bo. Sandow goes for cheap heat, he gets massive heat. Bo? He gets a decent amount.


Bo is new, Sandow is established character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This Bo Dallas is way better than the generic one that debuted before. He is great now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The undefeated streak stays alive!

brb running a victory lap around my room


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kofi jobs again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahaha, they don't focus the camera on his gut anymore when he runs around the ring. Good call, WWE.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL bo dallas fatass cant even do stratusfaction right. BO RING


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

His finisher looks like Trish's Stratusfaction.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> It's always happened, its an easy way to garner heat


Yeah, but I don't ever remember hearing those references 100 times in the past 24 hours like recently.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

love the "BO-RING" haha :lol :lol :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo dallas needs a better finisher.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That "BoDog" looked a little rough.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOTCHED BO-DAWG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The bulldog is a finisher in 2014 fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo's celebrating early in the match reminds me of Owen Hart at Mania 10. Beautiful.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bo's Ring! Bo's ring! He really does own it!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Kofi is such a sore loser


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

They're prepping the WWE Raw Pre-Show, now. Josh Matthews & Booker T. are rehearsing. Xavier Woods is the guest panelist.

The entire upper bowl of the arena is tarped off, except for the side facing the hard camera. So this will not be a sell-out, not even close. That's not what's best for business!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Best part of that match was the "bo-ring" chant. I totally get what they're going for with this character, but he just has "turn the channel heat" IMO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kofi's like "get off me man!" :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to RAW. IS. REPLAY.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda like Bo..but indeed he's a bit bo-ring...i guess that's his in ring style?!?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Kofi F'd up that running bulldog.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did Bo Dallas have that gut fat back when he first got on raw against Wade Barrett? Seems like he's becoming more and more like his brother's size/body shape.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista needs some BO-gain for his head.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bo is going to do the job to Khali, Even though I don't like that Punjabi piece of crap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Kofi is such a sore loser


Well, to be fair, the guy has been losing for a long ass time, :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I've said it before, I'll say it again, he can't do that quick enough for it to be effective. He really needs a new finisher.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look something that happened less than an Hour ago


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> They're prepping the WWE Raw Pre-Show, now. Josh Matthews & Booker T. are rehearsing. Xavier Woods is the guest panelist.
> 
> The entire upper bowl of the arena is tarped off, except for the side facing the hard camera. So this will not be a sell-out, not even close. That's not what's best for business!


Indianapolis never sells out.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bo-lieve in turning the channel.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Renee :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a feeling Batista was promised AJ but then they gave her a couple weeks off.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup. It is a lot like the stratusfaction. Just not as good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe they'll strip Byan tonight.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lolz Batista with those Greek genes for hair.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Here we go another week of Bryan vs Steph title stripping


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Renee makes my pants dance. :dance


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Stephanie please. THANK GOD!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mgman said:


> Did Bo Dallas have that gut fat back when he first got on raw against Wade Barrett? Seems like he's becoming more and more like his brother's size/body shape.


Yeah, he's always been a skinny fatass. It just makes his amazing climb to the top of the mountain that is the WWE all the more un-BO-lievable.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh fuck off, Steph. Another promo on the WWEWHC.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Bo is going to do the job to Khali, Even though I don't like that Punjabi piece of crap.


'


:clap


One of the best comments Ive heard on this site.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NewLondon said:


> His finisher reminds me of Trish's Stratusfaction.


Yeah, that's why I hate it. Reminds me too much of Trish, which isn't good 'cause she was a Diva obviously. I hope they come up with a new finisher or at least a secondary finisher for him.

At least use it as a set-up move.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Watch out! Steph is on a mission.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Oh fuck off, Steph. Another promo on the WWEWHC.


No one's watching Stephanie segments for her promos. Get real now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol xD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph isn't anywhere near the level of Vince when it comes to these kind of promos.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The queen bee, Steph, is about to grace us with her presence :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll guess now: Bryan doesn't have to drop the belt.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Bfo4jd said:


> No one's watching Stephanie segments for her promos. Get real now.


why do we watch them?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> '
> 
> 
> :clap
> ...


Stfu pony


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, he's always been a skinny fatass. It just makes his amazing climb to the top of the mountain that is the WWE all the more un-BO-lievable.


Its called Nepotism, him and Bray Wyatt are IRS' sons so they have jobs for life. Also looking at them, genetically they're not the kinda dudes who are gonna be able to maintain a 6-pack, the only way for him to get super ripped would be a heavy steroid cycle.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm incoming title fuckery


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

First hour

Opening segment with Evolution, Batista quits
RVD/Sheamus vs BNB/Cesaro
Sandow/Big Show segment
Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Authority/Bryan stuff is getting old


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be embarrassed too...she pissed herself!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

A++++ body unlike Bryan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

aw yeah fap time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good lord just strip him of the title already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie giving me 2000 summer ensemble teas.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph needs to go back to using "My Time".


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That song still makes me laugh. Doesn't fit her persona.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

She is so hot OMG


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE are really trying to make the "You can't fire me, i quit" thing cool?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just see, Brie will come in a beer truck!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That dress sucks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm calling PETA because Stephanie is smothering those puppies in that dress. :side:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Every week with this shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Shut the fuck up!

*clap x5*

Shut the fuck up!

*clap x5*

Shut the fuck up!

*clap x5*

Shut the fuck up!

*clap x5*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I'd be embarrassed too...she pissed herself!


Oh, the bantz!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No _pissed your pants_ chant :steph


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Oh fuck off, Steph. Another promo on the WWEWHC.



this guys signature picture is great


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> Its called *Nepotism*, him and Bray Wyatt are IRS' sons so they have jobs for life. Also looking at them, genetically they're not the kinda dudes who are gonna be able to maintain a 6-pack, the only way for him to get super ripped would be a heavy steroid cycle.


Moar liek Ne-BO-tism, amirite? :troll

Just keep calm and Bo-lieve, bruh bruh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Terminated? Fuck you, asshole.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Steph is so right actually. Why the hell is he still holding on the titles if he can't defend them?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does he even have to surrender the title. She could just strip him of the title and we wouldn't have all of this hoopla.

UM yeah stephanie if any boss would put a hit on an employee to get beat up, you would be fired or sue too.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

A slap in the face and ye pissed yourself my lady.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This whole Stephanie/Bryan thing is like Heyman reminding us about Taker each week :lol


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The 'Yes' movement people do know they look retarded? yes?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That is a fair point though lol

I couldn't get away with slapping my boss.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah fuck again


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is lame.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kane is so awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

not Kane fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What

The

Fuck.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

FFS Please no Kane vs Bryan again


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This whole Stephanie/Bryan thing is like Heyman reminding us about Taker each week :lol


Except Heyman isn't boring as sin.


A rematch with Kane? Jeeesus


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh.....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh fuck no


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off cena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane... again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCK Cesaro is gonna win the title at MITB


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena3 The New Champ is Here


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE CHAMP IS HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lordt...this ass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great...Cena to get some cheap heat off Bryan's departure fpalm fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck my mother...Cena, stay away please.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena, nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Eww Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The CHAMP is HERE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

sigh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the MITB will be for the title cause why in the hell would I want to see a stretcher match.

Oh fuck.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck this cocksucker


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena and Steph? :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Aw shit, Vacant gonna be champ again.



Oh please fuck off Cena


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh balls.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes the douche..
Muuuuuuuute!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Umm wait what? I don't get it, has he been stripped?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why the fuck is this tool out here??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no... it was bound to happen sometime. Fuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Her time is up my time is now :cena2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"what an ovation" lol nope


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

stretcher matches are the dumbest thing ever


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena!!!!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

NO NO NO GO AWAY NO

GO AWAY CENA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Cena, just... no!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

NONONONO ! Cena in title picture again NOOOOOO PLEASE NOOOO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena back in title picture :maury


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I've never been happier to see Cena come out. Ever.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And here comes Super Cena to enter himself as the new WWE champion at MITB


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

...
Hello Cena? Come to get a title shot, again?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake this goofy face man child has to get involved doesn't he fpalm

stop trying to peddle us shit ffs


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Why Cena?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cena to leech off of Bryan's popularity and enter the title picture once again. Oh well ... There goes the WWE title scene to complete and utter shit *sigh*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did someone say.....WWE World Heavyweight Championship :cena5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And here comes some pandering...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Cena coming out and not Daniel Bryan UGH

And Cena better not be in the MITB match.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

YAY CENA YAY WOOOOOOOOOO GO CENA. THANK GOD CENA IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go no briefcase just the belts


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Cena :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bfo4jd said:


> No one's watching Stephanie segments for her promos. Get real now.


Well she hardly shows 'it' off, so there's nothing to watch in her segments other than her promos.

Apart from last night, of course. :yum:


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

omg he is back in the title pics.... or at least taking bryans heat again fuck this bitch


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENAS MUSIC AMPS ME UP SO HARD! :cena


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This green ****** arrives fpalm


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Here comes WWE panicking and putting the belt back on Cena again, that's literally all they know. They're fucked when he has to retire.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, Cena here to leech off Bryan's popularity.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cena3 to defend Bryan's good name. For some cheers, of course.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great selling, Cena.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena sucks


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Yep, he got involved.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS CENA IN THE TITLE PICTURE


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Steph and her burns. 8*D


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

:ti burn.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Cena coming out now means Bray Wyatt will be moving onto something else.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

what is this walking piece of merchandise doing jeez


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Remember when John Cena slapped Steph on the ass.

Good times.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena and Steph in the ring!!?!?!


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just strip that troll of the title I am so sick of him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh god... fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The dream of this forum will come true!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Stephanie wants to hit that (Cena).


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We need a "GO A-WAY" chant for this dude.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Pure Cena Sucks chants


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That "Hustle, Loyality, Respect, Turn Heel" sign is GOAT! :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Cena Sucks" :mark:


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas wishes he could get this reaction


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Might as well just give him the title. Fuck it all.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That Cena sign... :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Lively crowd we got here tonight!" :cena3

He was going to come out here and fight Bryans' fight for him eventually. I'm surprised they kept restraint this long to be honest.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Pimp pen cunt chants :lmao


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

:bow


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Go away Cena... just go the fuck away.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Teasing that heel turn we will never get again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena just gives a brief mention of Wyatt; brushed aside


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they just announced that the Money in the Bank Ladder match could potentially be for the WWE Championship, which is HUGE, and nobody seems to give a fuck.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ronda Rowsey @Summerslam?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Remember when John Cena slapped Steph on the ass.
> 
> Good times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Cena-ite virgins.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sure the Total Divas alone are going to join him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena is looking pretty good for someone who was in a last man standing match last night.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Best for business.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why?!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena trying to get a way to get the title lol...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I see the brock lesnar guy!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh I see it's suck up to the crowd night..
Fuck Off Cena


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Money in the bank is gonna be good.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena is going to spank Stephanie again. :cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:fpalm


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena sucks the crowd's dick so much I think he's permanently got cock in his mouth


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG YAY CENA CONTINUE TRYING TO KISS THE WWE'S FAN'S ASSES. YOU THE MAN CENA


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can someone just hit this moron with a car already?


They can do it for the Rock, or the people, either works.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What's not best for business is you John why don't you actually listen to the fans and fuck off


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena no selling them Sucks chants again. Now he's pandering his ass off.

Where's that mute gif?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

How come these people never buy a ticket for an Impact show?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena sticking his fucking nose in someone else's business.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmao Cena now gets to book matches as well :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm fpalm fpalm

I'm not one of those "omg Cena sucks" but jfc, dude, back away. Just...no.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena inserting himself, once again, into a feud that had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bury Bray, move onto the title scene.

LOLburied. :cena4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena is looking pretty good for someone who was in a last man standing match last night.


He's a darn SUPERHERO :side:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Give away the championship? Did they just turn Bryan's clean win against Cena on its head ?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Every fucking week its the same promo about the fans. Every fucking week. I love how they cut the sound for a second to turn up the volume on the speakers, to play "Lets go Cena" through them.

Fuck man. Now again he's only comfirming his loss to Bryan wasn't clean. Fuck I cant stand this guy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get her John!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Cena is going to spank Stephanie again. :cena2






:steph :cena5


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BAH GAWD CENA SAID EGO MANIAC , HEEL TURN


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Get to the point already.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

YAY CENA NEEDLESSLY ATTACK STEPHANIE. YAY GO FOR THOSE CHEERS CENA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a fucking train wreck...


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucker really needs a new routine.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is a cancer to this business


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Did someone say vacated title? :cena5


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Of course Cena is out here to leech off of Bryan's popularity and kiss ass


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao shameless pandering.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena still trying to leech other wrestlers popularity


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena, leeching, again


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> What's not best for business is you John why don't you actually listen to the fans and fuck off


You really think the fans dislike cena? You think he'd be the #1 guy without fan support? Are you really that stupid???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can this end please.. Move on to the next fuckery..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Cena just gives a brief mention of Wyatt; brushed aside


Maybe it means the feud is over. :draper2


I can't decide if I'd rather see Wyatt wallow in his static feud with Cena or have Cena launch himself back into the title scene while feeding off of Bryan's popularity. Both sound pretty damn bad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena leeching off Bryan for the umpteenth time :lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Cena is a fuckboy.. dickriding off Daniel Bryan's popularity to try and get a face pop, there is literally nothing they won't do to try and get their golden fuckboy over.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Cena boring the fuck out of Stephanie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena suggesting..."But i'm better than Bryan!!" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Did Cena just bury Bryan's clean win over Cena?

WTF?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why isn't DB cutting this promo.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please Rikishi, come on, where are you?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cena sticking up for Daniel Bryan

how cute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS CROWD IS HOT!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

where the fuck is D Bry to speak for himself???


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off Cena you repulsive, little, leeching cunt.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol Cena leaching off Bryan


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is terrible.


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

yet another good guy Cena push.... ... .. . always about Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No he didn't John you had an injury! cause you can't lose clean!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why isn't DB cutting this promo.


....because Cena is better on the mic?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. This is painful to watch. 

Relinquished? He lost ... wow.

They just stole Bryan's clean win at Summerslam.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Cena whiteknighting.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why is Cena saying this, why is Cena saying they are being unfair, and not Brie Bella?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Am I stuck in groundhog day or does Cena deliver the same promos every week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is CENA sucking Bryan's dick?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What was that? Fair and square?

But I thought Cena was making excuses all this time. :argh:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pukes on his keyboard! Fuck Ceenage Mutant Ninja Turtle!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why isn't DB cutting this promo.


Because he can't? He is terrible on the mic.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Why did Cena just say he relinquished the title to Bryan?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

LOLOLOL what the fuck am I watching? Is John Cena forgetting he LOST? Now they are saying he "relinquished" it?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh ok. Never mind. Wait...WTF?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena is going to fight for Bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie making sense. As usual.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> How come these people never buy a ticket for an Impact show?


Yeah before the show started and not everyone is in the arena...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is CENA sucking Bryan's dick?


Cuz Bryan is more over and Cena needs cheers :cena5


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I love how much cena bothers you people. Its funny.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> :steph :cena5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol +1 to Cena


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

YAY CENA KISS HHH'S ASS!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's been 29 days Steph. Learn 2 count plz.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Cena :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get to the point Cena for fucks sake fpalm 

LOL


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

"The showcase of what a champion should be, HHH!" oh god I am loving Cena


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck this dude, for real.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LULZ BREAST IMPLANTS REFERENCE ON A PG SHOW LULZ


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh good gawd. Make it end!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Stephanie played that line good! :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These two have a very interesting dynamic...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is very bad... Cena sticking up for Bryan when Bryan doesn't need it. This is stupid. This is why Cena is a problem. THis booking is beyond stupid.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nobody gives Vince oral like Cena does.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I literally lol'd.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Cena trying to guilt trip us with all the injuries he had through the years


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

the two worst mic workers in the company are in the ring. my god, this is shit.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Cena rolling out the old school steph insults, bizarre for MR PG


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena talking that truth! :jay2


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

"He hasn't defended the title in 30 days!"


:ambrose3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Cena about to ground her from going to the prom? What a fucking ***.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Steph going to send Rusev out to "punish" Cena for badmouthing her...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Exactly why is Cena out here again? Cause everything Stephanie is saying is true.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO CENA BURIED STEPHANIE'S TITTIES :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is a clown


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Legacy of wwe world heavyweight championship? It's existed for less than a year


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cena leeching off Daniel Bryan to get cheers


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

boob job joke lmaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is an embarrassment to that title. Just strip him!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can someone punch this motherfucker in the throat? Like now?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

0 means you suck! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

CENA SAID YOU SUCK , HEEL TURN!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

they also give you a 0 too cena so fuck off


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here comes Rusev...


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What's the fucking point of this segment?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually, the "you suck" from the crowd was directed at Cena ...


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Not very PG. 




BrockTheOne said:


> "He hasn't defended the title in 30 days!"
> 
> 
> :ambrose3


:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Besides the fact Cena is kinda sticking his nose where it doesn't belong, at least he's saying stuff a lot of people have been wanted to be said to Stephanie kayfabe wise.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man this is a mess.


How awful.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BrockTheOne said:


> "He hasn't defended the title in 30 days!"
> 
> 
> :ambrose3


:maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena don't look beat up Stephanie :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Simplyrob said:


> Cena rolling out the old school steph insults, bizarre for MR PG


Since when was 'surgeries' a naughty word


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

END
THIS
SHIT


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena is a fucking 0/10 on the entertainment scale.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kaaaaaaaaneeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got home , turned on the tv and jackass Cena is on


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why are the crowd buying this shit? How stupid can they be? Can they not see that this ends any chance of Bryan being the guy?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ummm, when did Cena relinquish the wwe title?...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They made everyone involved look so stupid...


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

I knew they would push old man Kane on this,


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

As if Cena hasn't beaten Kane a thousand times before.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cena owning Steph! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

So clever, steph.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph pretty good heel action at the end there


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Cena has beaten all forms of Kane how many times????


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Is Kane really still a scary opponenet?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Damm, they sayin bitch again.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena wins LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena vs Kane oh boy this is a match I was looking forward too seeing again so much.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty good segment


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Stephanie is such an excellent heel, that last line was money


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

They've been throwing bitch around a lot lately...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I honestly thought that they'll feed Rusev to Cena right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What was the point of all that?? Bryan still has to defend the title in 4 weeks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Cena is a fucking 0/10 on the entertainment scale.


Being constipated for a month is funnier than Cena


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Ummm, when did Cena relinquish the wwe title?...


when he lost his smile.... wait


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeez fn Kane??? Stop booking this guy PLEASE.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena vs Kane in a filler match?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"The Demon" Kane just makes me want to stab a pencil into my eardrum every time I hear it...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's make Kane look even more shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao What a god awful, intelligence insulting segment.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

i feel like Cena and Steph have something going on backstage, look at the way she smiles at him, her actions seem very different with him in the ring, they have a very odd chemestry together.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Better not make Kane job to Cunt Cena


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> As if Cena hasn't beaten Kane a thousand times before.


He has beaten Kane not the *DEMON *Kane..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming great story to be told in the ring :lel


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wow. 

This is like, such shit. 

Just fucking wow.

Kane/Cena.

Wow.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> This is very bad... Cena sticking up for Bryan when Bryan doesn't need it. This is stupid. This is why Cena is a problem. THis booking is beyond stupid.


Except in this one case he DOES need it. Not giving up the title due to injury is not what a fighting face champion would do. So Cena re-iterating that DB not surrendering the title because he would never get an opportunity for it again was well-needed in my opinion.

Awesome closing line to end a good segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the Devils favorite demon.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Will Cena over come the odds yet again????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Captain IWC said:


> Cena leeching off Daniel Bryan to get cheers


That's how he stays relevant :trout


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

The chemistry between both of them was actually great. 

LOL Demon Kane :lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Last match I want to see. 

Steph GOAT. :mark:


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

:faint: This match will not finish without the Wyatts


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is beyond stupid


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Most of that Segment wasn't PG lol


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

NO ONE GIVE A TOSS ABOUT KANE FFS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS KANE! :bahgawd


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> i feel like Cena and Steph have something going on backstage, look at the way she smiles at him, her actions seem very different with him in the ring, they have a very odd chemestry together.


He's probably fucking her dad, makes the reactions a little uncomfortable.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena fighting the Demon Kane?! If only it has been corporate Kane, or even unmasked Kane...but Demon Kane?!

Here comes Kane!...Will Cena be abel to beat him?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Poll on the App

WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement

Cena or Bryan..

Sorry Bryan Fans, kiss your favorite goodbye.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Is Daniel Bryan even at Raw tonight?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Why does Cena look scare of facing Kane? He buried him like a hundred times already.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> Stephanie is such an excellent heel, that last line was money




Clear ripoff of 'LIFE'S A BITCH AND THEN YOU DIE!'


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

So Kane vs Bryan stretcher match and MITB for the title? I dont get it. Are they stripping him or out?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

stop fucking calling him "demon" Kane it's quite annoying.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So basically Cena's trying to build pops by kissing the fan's ass defending Bryan and attacking Stephanie. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

NickdaNasty said:


> I knew they would push old man Kane on this,


Now all we need is Zack ryder :ti



Sazer Ramon said:


> Cena has beaten all forms of Kane how many times????


150 times.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Cena fighting the Demon Kane?! If only it has been corporate Kane, or even unmasked Kane...but Demon Kane?!
> 
> Here comes Kane!...Will Cena be abel to beat him?


He will FIGHT
And he will CLAW
And he will OVERCOME the odds because he NEVER GIVES UP :cena5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kane hasn't beaten Cena once in his career.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Demon Kane.
Demon Kane.
Demon Kane.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yo but what if Kane pinned Cena clean? :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti

You guys are funny as fuck. If Daniel Bryan was out there cutting the same promo you'd all be THIS IS AWESOME YAY DANIEL BRYAN RULES!!!

Cena does it and you all shit on him :lol typical

Fuck outta here


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

That promo was awesome! Well now Bryan just has to be ready to go by MITB. I sure hope he will be... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Poll on the App
> 
> WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement
> 
> ...


Wait, is that an actual poll?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Take the fucking title off Bryan, give it to a face, and have that face turn heel and feud with Bryan once he's back. Problem fucking solved. Fucking dumbasses in WWE creative never cease to amaze me with their stupidity.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> stop fucking calling him "demon" Kane it's quote annoying.


The demon Kane!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena ready to "overcome the odds" against a guy he's beaten eleventy billion times


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Because Cena's never beaten Kane before.


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

Can't believe that I would actually find Coco Beware more entertaining than a Cena Kane match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> You guys are funny as fuck. If Daniel Bryan was out there cutting the same promo you'd all be THIS IS AWESOME YAY DANIEL BRYAN RULES!!!
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> So Kane vs Bryan stretcher match and MITB for the title? I dont get it. Are they stripping him or out?


Yes if he is not cleared to compete. So basically they are booking a match and telling people it may or may not happen...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That was a good segment. Both brought it on the mic.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The title picture is such a mess, I'd rather see them strip the title off Bryan over this crap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> You guys are funny as fuck. If Daniel Bryan was out there cutting the same promo you'd all be THIS IS AWESOME YAY DANIEL BRYAN RULES!!!
> 
> ...


Erm because Bryan would be adding to his own popularity not trying to take someone elses?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if zach Ryder will make an appearance during this match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> So Kane vs Bryan stretcher match and MITB for the title? I dont get it. Are they stripping him or out?


No they are not, not for another 4 weeks anyway.



gaz0301 said:


> Cena fighting the Demon Kane?! If only it has been corporate Kane, or even unmasked Kane...but Demon Kane?!
> 
> Here comes Kane!...Will Cena be abel to beat him?


I see what you did there :


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Take the fucking title off Bryan, give it to a face, and have that face turn heel and feud with Bryan once he's back. Problem fucking solved. Fucking dumbasses in WWE creative never cease to amaze me with their stupidity.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


so we even know how hurt DB is?
Maybe he is good to go, and that is why they havent stripped him. I am sure if he wasnt able to go they would have taken the title off him by now.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> So Kane vs Bryan stretcher match *OR* MITB for the title


Fixed it for you. You misheard/misunderstood.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Biggest Kane fan but they either turn him back into the 1999 Full Mask 'Big Red Machine' or they retire him. They are systematically destroying any shred of credibility he has left if he still has some.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I love how they've been milking the shit out of this "split" reaction for Cena for a while now EVEN THOUGH 99.9% of the time they chant that, it's because it's fun.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Poll on the App
> 
> WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement
> 
> ...


Please tell me this is fake. Please.. :floyd1


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Still waiting for Rikishi and his car....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Poll on the App
> 
> WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan is winning the poll by 80%.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cena bout to Rise Above The Hate again!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The title match being a multi-man ladder match would be pretty good. Much more interesting than a stupid stretcher match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

What is the point of this match? If Cena wins bryans match means jack shit and make Kane look super weak.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

b..b..b..but Cena's only defending Bryan so he can turn on him! am i right?!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Demon Kane :lmao


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> The title picture is such a mess, I'd rather see them strip the title off Bryan over this crap


They shoulda done it a month ago. RAW is filler after filler like we just saw right now because of the lack of top title program.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vyer said:


> Wait, is that an actual poll?


Yes it is, and as a matter of fact 20% of the people so far said Cena.
WWE Stupidverse


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SO, where's Bray Wyatt gone? Guess he really is finished.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti
> 
> You guys are funny as fuck. If Daniel Bryan was out there cutting the same promo you'd all be THIS IS AWESOME YAY DANIEL BRYAN RULES!!!
> 
> ...


Because Bryan is actually involved in this feud, dipshit.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Saved_masses said:


> b..b..b..but Cena's only defending Bryan so he can turn on him! am i right?!


Cena will turn heel when Dr. Dre put's out "Detox"


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Please tell me this is fake. Please.. :floyd1


It's not, but it doesn't matter. I just voted on it myself and even though the clear choice is Bryan, 20% has voted for Cena. How anyone would think Cena is responsible for it is beyond me.


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

nest thing for WWE is Cena turning charater, Cowboy Cena and the Born again Kane


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> I wonder if zach Ryder will make an appearance during this match


Good one.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Orton has like forgotten he has a rematch clause?

:lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the worst match i've ever seen


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I think this means WWE knows the odds are good that Bryan will be good to go by MITB in 4 weeks. But since it's not guaranteed, they are booking themselves a way out. Bryan will be defending the title at MITB if you ask me... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

There are many things that could make the IWC implode but imagine if Kane goes over clean...Not saying I want or think he will coz quite frankly zero fucks will be given about this in the SillyFool household but not putting Wyatt over and then loosing clean to Kane...This little corner of the internet would implode so hard a I think anti-matter may be observable.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> The title match being a multi-man ladder match would be pretty good. Much more interesting than a stupid stretcher match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But would that mean there wouldn't be a MITB briefcase match?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Stephanie/Cena segment was great.










A little shake. A little tingle.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We can see you, you're not hard to miss you fat, talentless hack.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> SO, where's Bray Wyatt gone? Guess he really is finished.


sadly Still buried under the equipment


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena ready to "overcome the odds" against a guy he's beaten eleventy billion times


From what I am reading on this board, Bruce Blitz will be going off on ol' Fuckboy Buckethead kissing up to D-Bry tonight. Cena ain't gonna turn heel, he has the politics to stay that way! To quote John in 2008, Not a damn thing's changed!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was awful.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:ti

That match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the shit was that


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> SO, where's Bray Wyatt gone? Guess he really is finished.


He has a headache from the headshot steps throw ...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Terrible knees to the face. :lol

How intense.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's just amazing. It really is. 

2014 and Cena is still the exact same since 2005.

Like, how shit are your standards that you actually enjoy that shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is selling the fuck out of that 'grueling' last man standing match.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Poll on the App
> 
> WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement
> 
> ...


They are really gonna try and credit Cena for this? :wall


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why do they always hit them till they get DQ'd then stop straight away, what's the point?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Because Bryan is actually involved in this feud, dipshit.


What's your point? He's apart of the feud but can't compete. Cena spoke up on behalf of him. Get over it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TOMBSTONE THAT CUNT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon Kane Do it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So what face saves Cena?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm, interesting development.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

cena sucks cena sucks cena sucks


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

LOLDQ


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What an awful match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes the usos


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana or The Shield needs to come out next before I fall asleep


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can kane just retire already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is Apathy.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I hope Cena gets tombstoned on the steps in the ring, in the floor, through the table


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

o no the demon kane :^)


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe Kane and John Cena are in the title picture in 2014. Kanes matches bore me these days.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish he would light Cena on fire


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Wtf was the point of that match? :lmao

Sting to save Cena


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Getting reversed surely


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fuck off


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Raw is Apathy.


You can always not watch it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena always has to come out on top. Incredible. Great job.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kinda digging Cena's thrown steps move...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW HOW DID HE LIFT THOSE HUGE HEAVY STEPS!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

:rose2 Looks like Kane vs. Cena at Money in the Bank huh?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> It's just amazing. It really is.
> 
> 2014 and Cena is still the exact same since 2005.



Exactly.

Is that attack on titan in your sig?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ROFL these idiots trying to sell those steps like they're 700 lbs.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena no selling that beat down in coming


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When is Cena gonna go away?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ummmm 

WHAT?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Throwing steps again.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Overcoming the odds once again


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. He couldn't even take a beatdown ...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So he doesn't even take a fucking beating after a match? What a fucking arsehole. And he hasn't sold a fucking thing. 9 fucking years of a guy who can't even do the fundamentals.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cena doesn't even need HHHs shovel, he can just throw the steps :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Raw is Apathy.


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> What's your point? He's apart of the feud but can't compete. Cena spoke up on behalf of him. Get over it.


So Bryan can't cut his own promos now because of his injury? He didn't need anyone speaking on his behalf.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wouldn't it help more to have Kane lose by dq and then crush Cena instead of having Kane lose by dq and then failing to crush Cena and oh hell nevermind


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bray Wyatt made Cena more Aggressive


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

How can the product freefall into shit this bad, THIS fast? :maury


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Kane was killing everybody and John Cena comes along and kicks his ass with no build up....OK.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

nvm, Cena needs no saving.

lmfao who booked this :lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Did Cena just no sell another beatdown?

Well done :clap


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Since when is lifting the steps a feat of strength?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alicia Fox type meltdown :ti


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Way to bury the "monster" and #q contender... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao bitching out Kane before his match against the returning champion. A+ booking. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahahaha. This whole fucking era is a joke. Just needs to be erased from our memories.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that was fucking stupid.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Yes it is, and as a matter of fact 20% of the people so far said Cena.
> WWE Stupidverse


fpalm

Cena feeding off of other people's glory yet again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alicia Fox has better fits than that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Alicia Fox > Kane


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh no, he threw that cover off the announce table! THE DEMON KANE IS UNLEASHED


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Lawler looks like he's in a bit of pain, anybody else catch that?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So he doesn't even take a fucking beating after a match? What a fucking arsehole. And he hasn't sold a fucking thing. 9 fucking years of a guy who can't even do the fundamentals.


this.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what a horrible raw after such a great ppv


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Standard, Cena being booked stronger than the champion in the beatdown, Wonder when Cena gets his 15th world championship?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So Kane was killing everybody and John Cena comes along and kicks his ass with no build up....OK.


If you didn't see that coming then come on man...its Cena he does this


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cena loves throwing steps


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Yes, time for the re-replay.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

1 hr 24 mins ago Batista did this


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WHY IM WATCHING THIS SHIT


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

And as I say, zero fucks were given about that. Has Kane been to the same beach as Alicia Fox? They both appear to have the same variety of sand in their respective vaginas is all...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

way to break kayfabe Batista saying you were promised the title.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alicia Fox's tantrum > Demon Kane


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Willow>Bray Wyatt


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

bah gawd, kane slid that chair through the ring. what a demon


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Lawler looks like he's in a bit of pain, anybody else catch that?


He was brushing water off his shirt.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

The 'steel steps to the face' is definitely Cena's superman version of laser

Should make one of his finishers


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Batista's "crap shoot" promo is going to go down in history.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> WWE Poll on the App
> 
> WHO is Responsible for the #YesMovement
> 
> ...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Renee looking so hot. :kobedat


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I bet htey don't tuen out to be on the same page


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why Reigns?! Fffffffs


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Randy vs Roman? Lawd, the fangirls in that arena are gonna be going nuts.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao Orton still calls himself the Face of WWE :lmao


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Reigns to turn on Shield tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And there's the setup to the ambush.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton 'bout to carry Reigns


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton vs Reigns again

hope they actually wrestle this time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not really an Orton mark, but it should be Orton vs Bryan at MITB, not Kane vs Bryan. A little sad Kane is in the main-event picture in 2014.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Orton 'bout to carry Reigns


Well he's jealous of his hair isn't that obvious?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


>


Foreshadowing. There's gonna be a lot of people tuning out tonight. A lot.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave "Colin Mochrie" Batista

It was crap!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see The Salt in here when Orton faces Reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the only thing I can think of anymore is WWE is putting subliminal messages in the shows to keep watching, keeping people hooked like drug addicts.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This Raw has been rather mediocre so far, holding out to see where Shield go and how Wyatt regroups from last night. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time for Randy to get his basket out, he's got a lot to carry tonight.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Why couldn't it be Ambrose considering he pinned Orton last night? 

So should we expect A) Another short match involving Reigns or B) Reigns gets the win?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

get ready for roman to get his ass kiked 99 percent of the match, and then...SPEAR!!11!! Typical roman match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What's to come later tonight...

- Reigns turns on Rollins and Ambrose
- Reigns, HHH and Orton take out Rollins and Ambrose
- Reigns joins Evolution
- The Shield ends


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This show sucks. It's just bad. But i'll keep watching to witness the train wreck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's amazing, Reigns is getting all the glory while Seth and Dean are the ones doing awesome spots and getting the crowd on their feet during matches. How the fuck does that work?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Another shoot on Punk LMAO so mature this company.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

How many shots will the wwe take at Cm punk by july?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm going to bed this Raw has been terrible


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

No one wins against John Cena, even when they are beating him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Batista's left, Reigns might possibly join Evolution tonight....:hmm:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Another live shot


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Willow>Bray Wyatt


Willow setting Attendance records for TNA. :ti


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Time for Randy to get his basket out, he's got a lot to carry tonight.


If he can carry 2 belts im sure young Randall can handle anything:cheer


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nikki Bella in a handicap match announced on the WWE App *___*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Frico said:


> Why couldn't it be Ambrose considering he pinned Orton last night?
> 
> So should we expect A) Another short match involving Reigns or B) Reigns gets the win?


Hopefully Ambrose costs Reigns the match and joins Evolution. He could be the next generation for the faction. They do need someone from this era, he would be perfect.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph going after Nikki on the the App as we speak.

Her match is a handicap match now :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> get ready for roman to get his ass kiked 99 percent of the match, and then...SPEAR!!11!! Typical roman match


remind you of anyone? :dazzler:cena3:hogan2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmmm Reigns to join? I doubt it..maybe Dean Ambrose?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bfo4jd said:


> Willow setting Attendance records for TNA. :ti



:lmao



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And this is where I go to bed


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Steph going after Nikki on the the App as we speak.
> 
> Her match is a handicap now :lol


Cena to make the save and win the Divas title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What's to come later tonight...
> 
> - Reigns turns on Rollins and Ambrose
> - Reigns, HHH and Orton take out Rollins and Ambrose
> ...


More likely Batista didn't really quit, setting up an ambush for the shield and the feud continues.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Im out. They have truly butchered everything about the original Kane. The attire, music, style, power, strength. Ive finally resigned myself to the fact WWE will never see 'the big red machine' again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

meh, Los Matadores/3MB shit again


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I caught my dad staring at Nikki Bella. Cant say I blame him. :drake1


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hmmmm Reigns to join? I doubt it..maybe Dean Ambrose?


Most likely.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The greatest rivalry in the HISTORY of sports-entertainment MAGGAL!!! :jbl


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This shit!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And I'm fucking done, at least until something I care about comes on.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Im out. They have truly butchered everything about the original Kane. The attire, music, style, power, strength. Ive finally resigned myself to the fact WWE will never see 'the big red machine' again.


This company can't even time his fucking pyro with his music anymore. the incompetence of these people.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Los Matadores and 3MB.....




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The match might have been a bit shit, but Hornswoggle's press conference after Payback was awesome :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Boring Raw so far.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Yet another Filler. fpalm 

I completely 100% fully blame DANIEL BRYAN FOR THIS MESS!


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuuuucckk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love 3MB but it's hard for me to enjoy them with dumbass Los Matadores competing against them.

Oh God no an afro wwe what is this raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck sake, can we end this feud already? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao oh god they're doing what Angle did after he went bald at first too


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like there has been no wrestling tonight, just in ring segments...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why in the hell is this feud continuing?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

this fued still on


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

he looks alot shorter than usual


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

FFS.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AfroHorny


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm I hate this shit so much.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lmao @ Hornswoggle's afro


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wake me up at 10:45


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#Froswoggle!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many times are we going to see this match-up???


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate everything about everyone in the ring


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This fued never ends..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't 3MB like the longest reigning stable?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't what you all are complaining about. This is _the_ feud that will define this generation!!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"But UHHH UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" - Heath Slater


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lmao I can't take it...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do i do this to myself? I have work in 6 hours, why do i subject myself to this shit? I reckon they're using subtle hypnotic methods to make us smarter fans keep watching


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AfroSwoggle


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is what happens when RAW has no competition. Both NBA and NHL are off tonight...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Screw these jobbers I want to see El Torito vs Hornswoggle some more


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I bet 3MB job again


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off with this shite


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

3MB/Los Matadores is the feud of the Century


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOP IT.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*

I remember a time when I never thought I'd utter the words "why the fuck am I watching this?"

I just....can't anymore. It's hard to sit through Raw these days. And to think I used to absolutely LOVE this show.



I'm out for tonight. This is bad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the hell, why didn't he shave off the back? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, they made him keep it like that? Christ.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO "go to commercial, go to commercial" :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Why. Seriously, who finds this entertaining?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> I bet 3MB job again


Considering they ARE jobbers...yes. Because that's what they're for!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This raw has been mediocre so far, and we've still got ainother 90 min sigh


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly can't. This feud is STILL fucking going on? Jesus fucking cunting Christ give me fucking strength.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fro looks good on Tortio :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the feud that never ends.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many people would of liked Hornswoggle more if he started out with this gimmick instead of the leprechaun gimmick?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heath Slater should be a mid card star.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Why do I torture myself with this shit? fpalm


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Not that I advocate smoking if there are any under 18s reading, but i'm off for a ciggie. This feud was ok on the pre-show but that should've been it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ziggler to do the job


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish AMC or someone else would buy the WWE and change the whole direction of the company.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler vs ADR MitB qualifier match. Could be sweet, those two are ridiculously good together.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please god let Ziggler win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Newsflash, Ziggler is losing unless we get another ADR dq finish.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> I honestly can't. This feud is STILL fucking going on? Jesus fucking cunting Christ give me fucking strength.



Do think before you speak?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It would be awesome if one of the Shield members were in the mitb match. :rollins


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Now watch Ziggler lose.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

LETS GO ZIGGLER. FINALLY TIME TO BE #1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Del Rio VS Ziggler !!!! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If Del Rio is really quitting, then my boy Ziggler goes to MITB. :ziggler


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

can't tell if Ziggles will job again or win this one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit. Del Rio in MITB.... Ugh.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this a feud? As a viewer in the UK i've not seen any of the PPV matches, so its just random Raw matches and then picture flashbacks. Why invest in a feud if it's just on the pre-show?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is El Torito's Final Form


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, a tampon ad on RAW, their female demos must be up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Please do one thing right. Please. Ziggler needs to win.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Well ziggers most likely gonna job again and boring ass ADR goes over but hey hope i'm wrong


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> I wish AMC or someone else would buy the WWE and change the whole direction of the company.


i hate people like this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Ziggler might be more likely to win this. Let's hope so. I'd rather see him over Del Rio in a MITB match, but I'd be fine with either winning.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

finalnight said:


> This is what happens when RAW has no competition. Both NBA and NHL are off tonight...


No this is what happens when RAW has no world titles. They usually put most of their stock in the main event, but now with the midget sitting home with both World titles, their main event scene is severely crippled and we have to sit through pointless mid card filler after filler because of it. 

As I said, Bryan is the one to blame. A multi-talent torunament for the titles on RAW would have made things far more interesting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I would imagine Ziggler would be in the MITB match so he can do some SPOTZ! Plus, isn't Del Rio quitting soon?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh please Ziggles...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

my god this forum is full of a bunch of cynical fucktards...appreciate some decent segments for once. That segment was actually quite funny. Go watch something else if you hate it that much.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mrs Brown Boys the move is gonna be fucking awful


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> i hate people like this


How can you possibly think the product is good right now, unless you're under 15 years old.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler has way more momentum than ADR at the moment. He'll win, imo.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's sad that this show has been on for only an hour and a half and I was convinced the closing segment was coming up it felt so long. Then I looked at the clock and saw what time it was. Fuccck


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Im done with the bull


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> I wish AMC or someone else would buy the WWE and change the whole direction of the company.


You know, up until this month I have said I never wanted to see the WWE in the hands of anyone but a McMahon because it wouldn't be right..

But..

Times change, and the ownership of those company needs to as well, Let someone own the company who will Innovate and Inspire, not bury their own people and their own damned titles..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So what I miss in the first hour?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler will probably win to do something insane in MITB, but neither has a shot at winning so I wouldn't care either way.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow Nikki Bella hot as fook


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck this bring Torito back


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Mrs Brown Boys the move is gonna be fucking awful


True dat!! Fucking awful TV show for fuck-tards.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

There used to be a time where I actually liked Del Rio. Now I'm just indifferent. WWE has nothing for Del Rio and it's sad.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh look, another segment to skip

Yay


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Iam out this show is trash and not worth to watch it live. fuck wwe fuck cena fuck chicken heel cesaro fuck torito fuck divas fuck john cena and fuck john cena


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> So what I miss in the first hour?


Opening segment with Evolution, Batista quits
RVD/Sheamus vs BNB/Cesaro
Sandow/Big Show segment
Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston

was in the first hour


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping Nikki will have sometime to shine and really excel in the ring while on her own.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> No this is what happens when RAW has no world titles. They usually put most of their stock in the main event, but now with the midget sitting home with both World titles, their main event scene is severely crippled and we have to sit through pointless mid card filler after filler because of it.
> 
> As I said, Bryan is the one to blame. A multi-talent torunament for the titles on RAW would have made things far more interesting.


So you blame a guy that's injured? An injury he had absolutely no control over? And you know it's really not his decision as to whether or not he keeps the titles.

Yea, your post makes a whole of sense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another 75 minutes to go bama4


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing like a WWE transition period to pile on the shit.

Back during the last 'new generation' era, we got classic moments like a Razor Ramon vs 123 Kid Diaper Match.

Now they're desperately trying to establish new stars, we're getting a wrestling midget getting his head shaved and wearing an afro wig to the ring.

Never change, WWE, never change. fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit following that g-rated fuckery. Putrid. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Well, the other one's gone but we still have this one...


----------



## twoplustwopoker (Jun 1, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> i hate people like this


I was thinking it before he said it. How can Vince even sit through this show and think that it's entertaining?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL NIkkis socks say Thick Chick...

No.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good gawd she looks good in pink.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Hell yea. Ziggler vs. Del Rio. I don't care care who wins, just give them 15minutes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikki to overcome the odds like her man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope Fox loses her shit again.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope Aksana doesn't break Nikki's face.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bfo4jd said:


> No this is what happens when RAW has no world titles. They usually put most of their stock in the main event, but now with the midget sitting home with both World titles, their main event scene is severely crippled and we have to sit through pointless mid card filler after filler because of it.
> 
> As I said, Bryan is the one to blame. A multi-talent torunament for the titles on RAW would have made things far more interesting.


And this is going to continue for 4 more weeks. They are letting him keep the titles until the next pay-per-view.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aksana literally has the least flattering ring gear out of all the divas.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> So you blame a guy that's injured? An injury he had absolutely no control over? And you know it's really not his decision as to whether or not he keeps the titles.
> 
> Yea, your post makes a whole of sense.


I blame him for not dropping the titles despite being injured.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nikki about to take a leaf out of Cena's burying book.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Do they expect us to cheer for Nikki? Brie's one thing but Nikki is a whole different story.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Mrs Brown Boys the move is gonna be fucking awful


Nothing can be any worse than the drizzling shit that was Keith Lemon's movie


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

With the way Raw is right now and the rave reviews that NXT Takeover has been getting wouldn't it be smart to have some NXT guys have some showcase matches on the main show???


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Paige with some sort of save?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Super Nikki to overcome them odds


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RAW is bad , they need to go to a local jobber format quick 3 min squash matches with lots of storylines


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So, Stephanie is going to make the rest of us pay for Brie slapping her by forcing us to watch Nikki and Oksana wrestle?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah Aksana needs better ring gear. She looks so weird.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> With the way Raw is right now and the rave reviews that NXT Takeover has been getting wouldn't it be smart to have some NXT guys have some showcase matches on the main show???


Wouldn't it defeat the purpose of NXT if the guys were on the main show?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Opening segment with Evolution, Batista quits
> RVD/Sheamus vs BNB/Cesaro
> Sandow/Big Show segment
> Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
> ...


Batista quits again :lol 

Well nothing important I guess


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, that fucking Scissors Kick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

by gawd Alicia killed her


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That was good, way to rough her up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alicia spanking Nikki was THE highlight of the night.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What the actual fuck...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Get Alicia Fox off my tv until they give her a new gimmick, please.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Alicia best part of Raw once again :clap


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Demon fox :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trying Too Hard: The Alicia Fox Story


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My expectations of the divas are so low at this point that this looked like a good match with some decent booking that worked well in Alicia's favour.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> I blame him for not dropping the titles despite being injured.


Once again, it's not his decision.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is it wrong Im listening to Juicy J's Dynamite Pussy while this diva match is on?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

YOU ARE RUDE


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Divas match on..... and it's gone


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nothing can be any worse than the drizzling shit that was Keith Lemon's movie


You've not seen The Harry Hill movie, have you? fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw has been so horrible since Mania :maury


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Aksana nobody cares about you, you can leave.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jesus. That was a hell of a bump.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn They fucking Nikki up


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Good god I love Alicia.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alicia Fox: best thing about RAW third week in a row. I dunno if that's more impressive or sad.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

#winning #losing


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

my fucking god ..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HARPER SPEAKS! :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Bray?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bray dead.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit...this could be a good angle.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Where is Bray? :c But Luke Harper... :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Harper has such a calm voice lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

NO alicia fix this week
FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

awwwww yeahhhhh Luke Harper


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"Your mother would not approve of this!"

I LOLd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was I the only one hoping Alicia would do something crazy like makeout with Aksana because she was so happy she won?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD. :ziggler1 :ziggler2 :ziggler3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit man, we got motherfucking DRAGONS on raw now...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Luke is good when it comes to promos.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Guy in the crowd "You are rude" :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Whaddya know, Harper can talk too. Push this man now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray still in the grave :duck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Brya Wyatt is out


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Luke Harper is fucking awesome as well ... but looks like the Wyatts are done.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Once again, it's not his decision.


It is, he could've done it if he wanted to and you know it.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

hahaha Rowan talked


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Harper :clap

This guy has it all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally, something decent on the show. A Harper promo.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is this fucking crowd actually chanting 'boring' at a Wyatt promo?

FFS.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Rowan talked. Wow.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Was I the only one hoping Alicia would do something crazy like makeout with Aksana because she was so happy she won?


LOL I had that same thought.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bray isn't even there....That's how sell, Cena, you fucking cunt. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Where the fuck is Bray.. They send him back to NXT?? It was a joke guys bring him back..

Great promo by Harper!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Harper is awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought Wyatts were gonna kidnap Nikki.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol at that guy in the crowd


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Aksana literally has the least flattering ring gear out of all the divas.


I kinda like the way it rides up her ass. :draper2


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wouldn't it defeat the purpose of NXT if the guys were on the main show?


No, if it's a showcase type deal. Like hey, check out these guys on the network, they force shit on us all the time, at least this would be worth seeing. Show some highlights, have an interview, who cares. I'd much rather that than a bs el torito segment or a lackluster divas match


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy Shit I didn't expect Harper to deliver such a great promo at all, very similar to Bray actually.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Luke Harper just cut a damn good promo there. Hope he breaks out of the Family eventually and becomes a huge big hoss type wrestler.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, not a bad promo there actually.
Color me impressed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Still hoping Bray comes back as the new Undertaker...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Bray is still :buried.

Harper's not a bad promo worker by the looks of things, wouldn't mind him getting more time to do more.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Harper is going to be the breakout star, his great in the ring and good on the mic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bray has been BERRIED


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bray gonna come back like Ministry Taker back in Jan 1999.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> It is, he could've done it if he wanted to and you know it.


And how do you know he didn't tell them he wanted to drop them? For all we know he told him that he didn't want to keep the titles while he was and out and he was told no.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm thinking Bray comes "back from the dead" or some bullshit idea the creative team comes up with.

But in the meantime, I'm loving Harper taking the reins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I thought Wyatts were gonna kidnap Nikki.


LOL I thought the same too.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> So Brya Wyatt is out


can u blame him, he went through a box!! A BOX!! u don't recover that quick from going through A BOX!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rowan spoke?!?!?! Harper getting dat mic time!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger next (via WWE App).


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

What's the big deal? Rowan has spoken before. He often said the one line "Run!". During the early Wyatt family days on Raw, you can hear Rowan scream comments. One time he got a little too into the fight and said "Get his ass up!"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's party time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Time for Jack to job, but glad he's on my tv. :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought it would be Wyatt getting revenge on cena saying, 

"Hey. Nikki. I'm here."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey yo Jack Thwaggah, The Bigg Hoss is up in this bish.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh fuck, Adam Rose. Come on Swagger, beat the shit out of him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, don't watch Smackdown? Then it's new to you.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck me this is "raw is repeats"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god, thought this crap was finished at last week's Smackdown.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

So Bray hasnt gotten out of his grave cena dug for him 

:lel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm over the whole deportation thing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Zeb cuttin a promo on the App and it cuts off early.. 
Damn..


That's right get that moronic Adam Rose out of our country! WE The People!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> It's party time!!!!!!!!!


All the time!!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Adam Rose :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Bray is not there because of last nights match, but Cena looks fresh as a daisy?? Way to sell that match Cena!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay so the Swagger/Rose feud is still going on too?

Do feuds ever actually end in WWE anymore?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yeah Torito is on the screen
Fuck, Divas match...
HEY its Harper! Great Promo!
Swagger jobbing to Rose again

Fuck this rollercoaster shit :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God damn.....not even a jobber entrance...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Bray Wyatt goes almost two hours off of WWE television and you all lose your shit. Caaaaaaalm down, Jesus.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Adam rose :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, Swagger's been looking real good lately. And still keeping up dat 'We the People' chat.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god no


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE!

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Rose!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I HATE this Adam Rose shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The partygoers gimmick thing is getting old. Kinda wishing ADR was driving cars out again instead.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He's not fucking English!!!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, don't watch Smackdown? Then it's new to you.



or the last 10 episodes of raw either


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That bunny looks scary tonight


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Hate this guy almost as much as I hate John Cena


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

80%+ of WWE's programming is a complete mess right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck is up with this fucking episode.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Girl on the right reminds me of Christy Mack


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Adam Rose is proof NXT system is an inherent failure.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Imagine JR commentating on Adam Rose. 

"BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY, ITS A BUNNY, ITS GOTTA BE A BUNNY"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Is Raw really nothing but re-hashes?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I miss the Leo Kruger gimmick...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like Adam Rose...why don't the fans seem to like him?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I am rooting for Jack Swagger here


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adam Rose is going to make an awesome heel when he eventually turns. Guy has a whole faction there ready to back him up for those evil beatdowns.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

#ProudToBeALemon


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Swagger about to job to this clown fpalm

Yes I'm a lemon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Staying tuned for another awesome "story" to be told in the ring again. :lel


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

dat ass slap :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

You know Swagger got a boner from that


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did he just...please do not tell me he slapped Swagger's ass? Jack's in ring talent is being wasted on this?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

DId he really just spank Swagger's ass twice?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thwagger wishes she was the one to slap Jacks butt just now


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He slapped his arse? What the fuck, i thought Goldust was the weird bisexual gimmick.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It has became painfully clear tonight while watching this exactly how much I hate myself.. I think when Raw is over tonight I am going to check into a psych ward.
:sadpanda


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> Adam Rose is going to make an awesome heel when he eventually turns. Guy has a whole faction there ready to back him up for those evil beatdowns.


John Cena can take on the Shield but The Lemon, The Rabbit and The Midget are going to wreck him.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Adam Rose might be one of the worse gimmicks ever. Right up there with Max Moon.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kinda hoping Swagger powerbombs Rose through the ring for some reason...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rose has clearly been watching Key and Peele to be doing dat dere SLAP-AZZ. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Swagger about to job to this clown fpalm
> 
> Yes I'm a lemon


Be a Rosebud.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I like Adam Rose...why don't the fans seem to like him?


They cheered when Zeb said his name.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Rosebud-the act of pushing the anus out so it comes completely out and looks like a big pink flower, or ROSEBUD


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is Adam Rose's gimmick supposed to be gay? Just interested.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor Swagger....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my god Taz, what is Adam Violet doing in the impact zone?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> 80%+ of WWE's programming is a complete mess right now.


It's a real shame actually as pre-Extreme Rules, I thought RAW was actually pretty damn good actually. That went downhill very, very quickly.

Actually though I have to confess I kinda like Adam Rose. They time him awesomely each night: I'm always relatively drunk by the time he comes out and kinda like his whole shpeal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just have Rose hit his finisher or do a rollup already please I just...fpalm


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The Demon Kane slapped another guy's ass, too. And Daniel Bryan's, no less:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The problem with these NXT gimmicks that make it to the main roster, is that many people such as me don't watch NXT and don't see these gimmicks as very one dimensional when they move up. Adam Rose, comes out with this "entourage", why? He doesn't seem to have anything about his character apart from the people who come out and his rosebud thing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Not even the crowd gives a fuck about this shit.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

JBL has some type of weird obssession with Randy Couture


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I dunno, but... I dislike the Adam Rose character.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I like Adam Rose...why don't the fans seem to like him?


Seems like the crowd's really into him to me.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Some guy yelled 'Copying XPAC' when he did that move :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesssss. My dude Rose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or does at least 25% of wrestlers do some version of the Bronco Buster?


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

CM PUNK chants


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Cm punk chants? Wtf... Respect the talent in the ring.... Sarcasm


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Somebody please gif Colter


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That running snapmare diver was SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So he slapped Swagger's ass twice and shoved his dick in his face?
I...just please end this feud. It's done, he beat him twice, just end it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao choo choo means he's going to slam his crotch into his opponents face


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It has became painfully clear tonight while watching this exactly how much I hate myself.. I think when Raw is over tonight I am going to check into a psych ward.
> :sadpanda


:lmao :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the worst gimmick ever, hands down. I'd honestly take Cena over this moron.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rose stays undefeated! :dance


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, they did Swagger wrong right there :lol

Sqashing Swagger like no other.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure what to think about Adam Rose.
He does have good entrance song.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Is Raw really nothing but re-hashes?


For the most part yes


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

fuck this clown


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Not even the crowd gives a fuck about this shit.


What? They were chanting his song throughout the match. 

Like him or not .. but his gimmick is over and he's going to stay that way.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice finisher. Might use that in WWE 2K15 :hmm:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously fuck that guy.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

scorejockey said:


> Adam Rose might be one of the worse gimmicks ever. Right up there with Max Moon.


You're in the minority friend...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Come on Shield :mark:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

the adam rose slap to swagger was hot. Don't act like it wasn't. I actually quite like Rose's gimmick, and his finisher is actually pretty good.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Give the Wyatts the tag titles. Take them off these cunts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God I hate the fucking Uso's.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I want Harper to murder the Uso's.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Why does this sound like two poverty Rocks talking?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That finisher looked brilliant.

Wwe have too many announcers. Why would you limit Renee Young?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lol mini rocks


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Uuuuuuu

*silence*

sooooooo...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Way to go full retard Usos.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Haha, usos pumped


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Usos are Hyper as Hell


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Might need to drug test those Usos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dem Uso's tho.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uso crazy!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad that myself, RyanPelley and (possibly) Ham and Egger are the only rosebuds amongst a sea of Goddamn lemons. :\


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That was just a Cena-esque promo with all the shouting


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh The Uso's are just...awful


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uso's have charisma!?!??!?!?!?!?!?! Da fugg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Woah ... What kind of a promo was that?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:HA The Usos are fucking great.

These guys have more personality than 80% of the roster


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOOKS LIKE USOS GOT INTO RANDALL'S STASH OF DRUGS :drake1


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why was right face paint having a seizure?
Is he ok?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dunno what's more annoying Rose beating Swagger or that Uso promo. I like the Uso's but their promos can sometimes be hit or miss.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> What? They were chanting his song throughout the match.
> 
> Like him or not .. but his gimmick is over and he's going to stay that way.


And over or not he'll be teaming with Fandango by the end of the summer.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> *the adam rose slap to swagger was hot*. Don't act like it wasn't. I actually quite like Rose's gimmick, and his finisher is actually pretty good.


Maybe...possibly.

Doesn't make up for Swagger jobbing.

God, end the feud, please. Just finish it. No one is benefiting from it. Rose is over with the casuals so Swagger's served his purpose in the feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why haven't they let the Uso's talk before? It's like they're the lite Briscoes! 8*D


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jimmy Uso is great.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice promo by the Usos.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Come on Shield :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Byron Saxton reminds me of Ray Combs.

Both were all smiley at work, with dead eyes and eventually killed themselves.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Usos are amazing. Super charismatic. They really do deserve those titles, especially since they got over without much of a push.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Im not a fan of Adam Rose yet, but I did like his finisher tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's nice that they're actually letting the Usos show some resemblance of a character for once.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wish it was a tag title match tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> This is the worst gimmick ever, hands down. I'd honestly take Cena over this moron.


Worse than The Gobbeldy Gooker?

People always hate 'different' gimmicks, Goldust was despised to begin with. Rose kinda reminds me of a modern day Dude Love. Give him time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LOOKS LIKE USOS GOT INTO RANDALL'S STASH OF DRUGS :drake1


I envision Randy opening his duffel bag tonight and screaming "STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:goldust


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That segment = Proof that the Usos clearly got into Randall's stash of yeyo.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> :HA The Usos are fucking great.
> 
> These guys have more personality than 80% of the roster


Yep. Just hated on here 'cause they're aligned with Cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos are amazing, tbh. Maybe not A+ in ring talent, but amazing energy and charisma.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

uso crazy.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just read that Scarlett and Seleziya were Rosebuds tonight. I didn't even see them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Seleziya and Scarlett!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Maybe...possibly.
> 
> Doesn't make up for Swagger jobbing.
> 
> God, end the feud, please. Just finish it. No one is benefiting from it. Rose is over with the casuals so Swagger's served his purpose in the feud.


At least this keeps Swagger on TV.

Still waiting for Ryder to get his just dues.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at that USO promo. Them my dawgs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad that myself, RyanPelley and (possibly) Ham and Egger are the only rosebuds amongst a sea of Goddamn lemons. :\


It's a cringing gimmick. Is it as bad as The Menagerie? No, but on a show that hasn't had much going for it it doesn't help.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We're back live :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The girl in the front row holding a cardboard rosebud is CUUUUUUTE. :kobedat


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the Usos, but wouldn't mind the Wyatts getting a run with the Tag belts.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Of all the shit WWE puts out these days, people are complaining about Rose? At least its not the same old gimmick that everyone else on the roster has. He's not terrible in the ring, and he has the fans behind him. I'm not a big fan of his, and I only watch Raw about once a month due to its shittyness, but he is far from the worst thing on this show.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oooh more Wyatts...:mark:

:bow:bow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We miss you Bray. :'(


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock Lesnar guy :lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatts have to win this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, Brock Lesnar guy is there again!


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Usos -_-


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am getting tired of seeing the same matches week after week!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> :HA The Usos are fucking great.
> 
> These guys have more personality than 80% of the roster


This. They're not the best on the mic but they're a fucking tag team, plus they're twins. Most of the time I've heard them on the mic they were just messing around, I see no issue with tat. If anything it was better than 90% of Cena & Stephanie's "edgy" promo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

well at least the crowd has been good despite the show.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I can see Wyatt being threw in a fued with Big Show...


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

You're all a bunch of fucking lemons


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Bray dead.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> I can see Wyatt being threw in a fued with Big Show...



Don't you even think about that
If they do this I blame you for it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Yep. Just hated on here 'cause they're aligned with Cena.


And you know what, it's sad it has to be that way. It's sad the company keeps Cena so stale and hated, lets him destroy every up and coming heel or leech the popularity off of every new face that comes along..

It is sad, but true, and until there is a change with Cena it will be that way. Anyone who gets touched by Cena will get automatic heat..


That being said..


I hope the Wyatts smear them in the fraking ground.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Bray is getting his P45 in order.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

One good thing about Bray not being here this week, we don't have to listen to that song again.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

No Bray?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm hoping that Bray makes an appearance in the middle of this match and lays waste to the Usos. That'll really make the crowd pop like crazy.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> One good thing about Bray not being here this week, we don't have to listen to that song again.


You take that back...


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Harper is so good


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's a cringing gimmick. Is it as bad as The Menagerie? No, but on a show that hasn't had much going for it it doesn't help.


I wouldn't say Rose is cringe-worthy. He's sort of like a cartoon come to life with how animated and vibrant his entrance is and him pulling a Bugs Bunny by slapping Swagger's ass and leaping into his arms last week. Plus, the fans are slowly starting to dig him, so he's actually got promise.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

More Harper pls


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Captain Ed said:


> Don't you even think about that
> If they do this I blame you for it


I know, I couldn't share that evil thought in my mind any longer but theres lack of guys he can fued with and Big Show is looking for a fued


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Wyatt family is as gross in person as they are on TV


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm quite a big fan of The Usos and marked when they won the tag belts.

Luke Harper is THE MAN though. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW has been 'meh' overall. The only thing that could have made me care about it was Swagger going over Rose or SOMETHING different happening, but same old same old. Meh.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BoundForMania said:


> I can see Wyatt being threw in a fued with Big Show...


Ah yes, let's book it! :vince

That'll show 'em that Bray Wyatt's a legit threat. TAKE OUT THE GIANT! :vince5


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

stfu Cole you asskisser.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAMN IT'S ONLY 10. I swear, Raw is becoming more of a chore than being a fun show to watch. I remember the days when I literally sat in front of the TV in the living room, without having to rely on a live forum to have fun.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cole doesn't know who Niccolo Machiavelli is? What a plonker?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it's smart having Bray miss the next few shows. He has been on TV every week for a year and the Cena feud will take time to recover some momentum.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> I can see Wyatt being threw in a fued with Big Show...


Stop right there, don't you dare put that curse on us.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Why are the Usos carrying the gold? These should be the champs right here...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wyatts winning the tag titles would destroy them even further.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> @WWEGraves When ya'll say "Uce," I say...absolutely nothing. Because I don't like being told what to say.


Graves is great at tweeting (and awful at everything else).


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Would it kill the commentary team to call the damn match and stop chatting?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW has been 'meh' overall. The only thing that could have made me care about it was Swagger going over Rose or SOMETHING different happening, but same old same old. Meh.


I swear every post you mention Swagger, if I was him I would get a restraining order ready


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN IT'S ONLY 10. I swear, Raw is becoming more of a chore than being a fun show to watch. I remember the days when I literally sat in front of the TV in the living room, without having to rely on a live forum to have fun.


Same. This forum is by far the more entertaining media source, and no disrespect, but that's a bad sign.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN IT'S ONLY 10. I swear, Raw is becoming more of a chore than being a fun show to watch. I remember the days when I literally sat in front of the TV in the living room, without having to rely on a live forum to have fun.


I kinda agree with you. I probably would've stopped watching a couple of weeks ago if I hadn't found this forum and wasn't enjoying myself in the live threads.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN IT'S ONLY 10. I swear, Raw is becoming more of a chore than being a fun show to watch. I remember the days when I literally sat in front of the TV in the living room, without having to rely on a live forum to have fun.


My enjoyment of watching Raw nowadays is 25% what's happening on the actual show and 75% bitching about how awful it is with people on here :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Got a good chuckle at Bradshaw calling Harper's finisher the Clothesline From Smell. bama


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Cole.. Try Again

in·con·****·u·ous
ˌinkənˈspikyo͞oəs/
adjective
adjective: inconspicuous

not clearly visible or attracting attention; not conspicuous.


His absence does draw attention Cole..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Uso's look like transvestites


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

lol @ cole


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

No dive then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> I'm quite a big fan of The Usos and marked when they won the tag belts.
> 
> Luke Harper is THE MAN though. :mark:


Agreed. I like the Usos (although I dislike the fact that they're aligned with Cena) but man Luke Harper has been opening eyes lately.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs The Big Show at SummerSlam :vince


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Why are the Usos carrying the gold? These should be the champs right here...


1) They've been over for nearly 2 years now
2) They're charismatic
3) They're fun to watch in the ring

You know, reasons why a tag team would be worthy of not only holding the belts, but also being a cornerstone of the division.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

since batista quit the best part of raw was lance Stephenson vs big show


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Bray Wyatt vs The Big Show at SummerSlam :vince


Please god no.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN IT'S ONLY 10. I swear, Raw is becoming more of a chore than being a fun show to watch. I remember the days when I literally sat in front of the TV in the living room, without having to rely on a live forum to have fun.


Yeah, that's why I didn't watch last week. I'm not as negative as the others but it gets pretty fucking tiring and stressing to watch it every week, especially when it gets a little boring. I hadn't missed a RAW since over a year ago.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole.. "throw" yourself in traffic..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 1) They've been over for nearly 2 years now
> 2) They're charismatic
> 3) They're fun to watch in the ring
> 
> You know, reasons why a tag team would be worthy of not only holding the belts, but also being a cornerstone of the division.


Not to mention, they're the only real tag team that has lasted more than 12 months together.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Ziggler jobs tonight let Swagger join him, Miz, and Ryder in the underutilized talent faction.



RyanPelley said:


> Not to mention, they're the only real tag team that has lasted more than 12 months together.


They're damn near identical twins. Of course they're going to stay together.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> The Uso's look like transvestites


Think you're confusing them with Bo Dallas.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Not to mention, they're the only real tag team that has lasted more than 12 months together.


Word.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

FUCK THE USOS


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think you're confusing them with Bo Dallas.


It is possible to have a bunch of people that look like transvestites.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Bray Wyatt vs The Big Show at SummerSlam :vince


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I have been flicking back to the forum thread instead of flicking onto the main show, I am watching stuff like 2 broke girls and arrested development instead.

that is how shit-bored I am of everything, Until cena goes, WWE is literally unwatchable.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YeAeaeaeaeaEaeaeaeaeae!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw name-dropping Youmanga for the second night in a row. 

Harper turning babyface = YEAH YEAH YEAH shirt plz.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

YeahYeahYeahYeah


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

If people don't like The Usos, I'd love to know what babyface tag teams they have liked over the years, and why.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That booty is so distracting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> I have been flicking back to the forum thread instead of flicking onto the main show, I am watching stuff like *2 broke girls* and arrested development instead.
> 
> that is how shit-bored I am of everything, Until cena goes, WWE is literally unwatchable.


Kat Jennings bewbs > Raw:clap


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat whisper in the wind.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Goldusto said:


> I have been flicking back to the forum thread instead of flicking onto the main show, I am watching stuff like 2 broke girls and arrested development instead.
> 
> that is how shit-bored I am of everything, *Until cena goes, WWE is literally unwatchable.*


So the presence of one human being makes an entire product unwatchable?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just noticed that the Usos are wearing the Pacers' colors.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Agreed. I like the Usos (although I dislike the fact that they're aligned with Cena) but man Luke Harper has been opening eyes lately.


He's been my fave guy from the Wyatt faction since they first appeared on Raw. No disrespect to Bray at all (he's also fantastic at what he does) but Harper's just got presence, and the facial expressions are awesome even when he says nothing.

Proved last night he could pull off a good spot and proved earlier that he's good on the mic, hope there's bigger things in store for him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

captaincharisma24 said:


> If people don't like The Usos, I'd love to know what babyface tag teams they have liked over the years, and why.


Teams with a gimmick/character/personality.

I'm glad to see they are allowing the Usos to just now do that but before they had absolutely nothing. Were probably two of the most generic characters on the roster for a while there, ring-work aside.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Surprised the WWE store doesn't sell Harper's stained wifebeaters. They're missing a trick


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Good match. But without Bray there's definitely something missing. Bray's presence at ring-side is fantastic. Instantly gives them credibility.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

captaincharisma24 said:


> If people don't like The Usos, I'd love to know what babyface tag teams they have liked over the years, and why.


Wow you seem really upset that people don't like the same wrestler(s) as you. Grow up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Still doesn't seem as though anything interesting is happening.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Luke Harper can Fly man


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kat Jennings bewbs > Raw:clap


Madam hooker episode is best episode.

But seriously, I find the thread funnier, I don't so much bitch and moan it is just a case of I literally do not care about any of it. Until they make me actually care about the show, I will only just read reports on what transpired than actually waste 2 hours and 18 minutes watching every week.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Teams with a gimmick/character/personality.
> 
> I'm glad to see they are allowing the Usos to just now do that but before they had absolutely nothing. Were probably two of the most generic characters on the roster for a while there, ring-work aside.


They've come into their own this year. Consistent performers week in week out, energy in their promos. The association with Cena will only further elevate them, too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Harper pls


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Ziggler jobs tonight let Swagger join him, Miz, and Ryder in the underutilized talent faction.


Don't forget
Sandow
McIntyre
Slater
Mahal
Gabriel
Kingston
Truth
Johnny Curtis (Fandango)
Santino
Titus 
Zavier 
Yoshi 
Brodus
Big E


Hell throw some Divas in there too
Emma
Snuka
Rosa
Natty
Aksana


So in other words, most of the roster. The roster they have no clue how to put to proper use and think it's more fun to abuse every week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Harper omg.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

onlytoview said:


> Wow you seem really upset that people don't like the same wrestler(s) as you. Grow up.


Yep, gutted.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

ROWWWWWWWWAN RAGE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rowan used his finisher and actually gets a pin

:mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Great match.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

ROWAN ROWAN!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Never knew Rowan had a finisher. Looks cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match if a little long.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, burial on hold for a week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Niceeee. Good match. Actually has made this RAW a bit more bearable. Not sure if I want them getting the tag titles, though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat Harper stare :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yayy Wyatts.....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was pretty good.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Rowan with a finisher and a win?

YES PLS


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent PPV quality match. Wow. These two have been deprived of their PPV appearances for the last 3 PPV's.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I switched to Top Gear reruns... what have I missed?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Luke Harper is seriously good.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice finisher by Rowan. :clap

Hope to see him being spotlighted a bit more while Bray's not around as well.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn Rowan's finisher looks brutal. He needs to face Sheamus in a ginger vs ginger match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wyatt's FTW!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christ, what a superkick. :O

Nice match. Cool to see Rowan actually get a finisher besides that running splash. It looked like the Takeshi Rikio's Muso. bama


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Dug that finisher, no flashy but goes with the character- brute strength


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Brodus Clay is having a panic attack on twitter, guys.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aberto Derrito. Really Lawler?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn. Del Rio is so irrelevant now.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I fergot all about Ziggler winning MITB


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win please let Ziggler win


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

The Usos use too many thigh slaps


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> I fergot all about Ziggler winning MITB


Power of WWE booking
:berried


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Damn Rowan's finisher looks brutal. He needs to face Sheamus in a ginger vs ginger match


:lol in a soul on a pole match


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Brodus Clay is having a panic attack on twitter, guys.


It's actually kinda humorous. I'm kinda hoping he randomly appears and just fucking annihilates someone now, and just keeps muttering that and wanders offscreen.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

someone gif the rowan finisher.

See this is what I mean, they target one match or event, make it really solid, and everything else is just trash. I hate these vacuums of shit, with a few holes of goodness.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheNextBigSwing said:


> :lol in a soul on a pole match


This made my night, jfc. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> Brodus Clay


Who?

Seriously, where the fuck has he been recently?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BNB vs RVD for the Intercontinental Championship on Main Event


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why does RVD get a rematch?...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Motherfucking GO ZIGGLER.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Cole.. "throw" yourself in traffic..


"That would be a great throw" :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RVD gets a title rematch after he loss last night?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ADR jobber entrance! Please Ziggler win.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Somebody's here to show the wooooorld


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

DZ gonna win this prob.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please let Ziggler win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at a 4-time World champion getting a jobber entrance.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

So is bray not going to be on raw at a tonight? Or could this be a start to a wyatt Orton fued I've hear about or what do you guys think?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Who?
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck has he been recently?


Had a decent feud on NXT with Adrian Neville for the title, but disappeared since then.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish neither would make it to the MitB match.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Please let this match get no less than 15mins.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Del Rio needs Ricardo Rodriguez back.

Just a shame that Rodriguez was more over at the time than Del Rio was.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

RVD did pin Barrett tonight...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ramen Noodle Hair


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

By all rights, Ziggler should win. Del Rio is leaving, Ziggler is over etc.

So knowing WWE, Del Rio is going to win.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD, MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> RVD gets a title rematch after he loss last night?


He pinned Barrett in a tag match tonight. Makes sense and it's not like RVD is going to win or anything, no matter how much Pyro wants the belt off of Barrett.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

If ADR wins I'm switching off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The fan who caught zigglers shirt just sniffed it wtf?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The sooner Ziggler loses this match, the better.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ziggler still getting those chants for him


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> Please let this match get no less than 15mins.


Got Brie stuff and Orton/Reigns to come.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

And some people say Ziggler isn't over :kobe3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I fucking called it on Rowan's finisher being Rikio's Muso:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Decent pop, immediate 'Lets Go Ziggler' chants... "HE ONLY OVR WIT SMORT CROWDE"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ziggler is one those Guys that gets an Entrance and still Loses


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Careful, King, call your cardiac..." omg


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Why does RVD get a rematch?...


Cause he's Rob van Dam


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler still over as a jobber.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

billy gunn looks good for his age


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ziggler is still over as a motherfucker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> He pinned Barrett in a tag match tonight. Makes sense and it's not like RVD is going to win or anything, no matter how much Pyro wants the belt off of Barrett.


Ah, I wasn't here for that first hour but okay.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> The sooner Ziggler loses this match, the better.


:lol still trying to be that guy on the forums.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> And some people say Ziggler isn't over :kobe3


He's getting a good reaction, I'm just confused at his underwhelming reaction when his music hit.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hopefully Ziggler wins. Del Rio is boring as hell.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brodus clay @BrodusClay · 9m

All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy. All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy. All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Did JBL just insinuate Del Rio has no heat? LOL...


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler needs a gimmick change so bad if he wants to be at top. The Show Off gimmick is tired and obnoxious and not in a good way. If you're going to make him obnoxious, make him like Ric Flair.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Imagine the chants Ziggler would be getting if he was relevant. Well done WWE (morons)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Terrible just terrible


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice move


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I fucking called it on Rowan's finisher being Rikio's Muso:


Wasn't rusev using the Muso as a setup to the camel clutch for a while?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

hmm that was bad camera work, it actually looked like the ref counted 3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Brodus clay @BrodusClay · 9m
> 
> All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy. All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy. All work and no play makes brodus a dull boy.


HERE'S BRODUS!!!!


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Ziggler hardly gets anytime yet is over still lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

llllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pissed. Fucking WWE, you suck.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

these motherfuckers ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking really?

I just dont get it...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: good going ADR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So I guess deal rio isn't leaving anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Meh


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck Del Rio


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ADR wins.

Meltdown in 3..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:draper2

This company is shit.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck that.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp He Lost Again :draper2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm Del Rio won and the crowd died no booing no cheering just silence.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unk3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Really?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ZIGGLER TAPS... LIFE HAS NO MEANING. :jose


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol they changed Del Rios theme again, to the one that was once new.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow... Del Rio?

Not surprised.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler put on a hell of a performance. Shame that he didn't win it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

omg fuck off back to mexico already.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ziggler is still over but they let Lati-NO-heat win. What the actual fuck. Fuck this company.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turn back to that? And out again... fuck this company. Ziggler, quit and walk away. This company needs everyone to just leave so this shithole can fade into memory.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Lookin mighty weak there, Ziggler.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

A guy that has been irrelevant for fucking almost a year beats DZ who is over with the crowds and could actually do something with that briefcase... Ok... Saw this coming.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

OH JUST FUCK OFF, TRULY FUCKING PATHETIC. FUCKING DIE WWE.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

The crowd are on their feet :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So I guess deal rio isn't leaving anymore?


He could still be leaving. It's not like he's winning that match, anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that sucks. He won't win though, so there's that.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor Dolph. No one wants to see Del Rio in Money in the Bank. There's no chance ADR wins.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Short match but good.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well we know the first entrant whose not going to win the match at MITB


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

1 for 1 so far in guys I don't give a shit about in the mitb ladder match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait Ziggler lost? :maury


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Annoying, but it's not as if Dolph was winning at MITB. No biggie.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

Seriously? Fucking terrible...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know really, it's not like either of these two would have sniffed the briefcase anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldust please restore some faith into me because this RAW is shit.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Funny how crowd went quiet after Del Rio won. 0 reaction, wd WWE


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Typical WWE


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Still hate Del Rio.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin Cara to team with Goldie?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

it's raws like this that makes me feel embarrassed to call myself a wresting fan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DUSTIN RHODES :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

YES!!! Del Rio wins!!! Fuck Yea!! :mark: :adr


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Bookdust! Please!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> hmm Del Rio won and the crowd died no booing no cheering just silence.



Noticed that as well.

Del Rio won't even win the MITB match anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... the crowd should stop chanting for Punk after tonight. Why would you want him to come back to this clusterfuck of bulilshit?


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Please have a Full on heel turn Cody


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Banez said:


> Funny how crowd went quiet after Del Rio won. 0 reaction, wd WWE


Just the way Del Rio likes it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> You know really, it's not like either of these two would have sniffed the briefcase anyway.


Doesn't matter. People would have liked to see Ziggler in it. Not a single person gives even the slightest fuck about Del Rio in it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Mr. Ziggles. :kobe7


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

So Dolph wins the WHC last year from Del Rio and this year gets pinned by the same guy in order NOT to qualify. Just...no words. "Feeling sorry" for guys like McIntyre, Sandow and Dolph doesn't cut it anymore. Talents wasted. Will he get another show? Who knows. SMDH.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Typical WWE


Is it me, or is Punk's decision to leave looking smarter and smarter as each week goes by?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> OH JUST FUCK OFF, TRULY FUCKING PATHETIC. FUCKING DIE WWE.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It just doesn't make sense. I doubt Ziggler or ADR are going to win MITB, so why wouldn't they just put Ziggler in the fucking match since he'll at least put on a good performance and the crowd wants it?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#CutForZiggler


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Goldusts partner: the artist formally known as goldust. 

Or something random like big e


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i wouldn't mind bumping uglies with the wendys redhead. :woolcock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Hombre Grande!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't worry, being in the MITB match and winning it didn't do much for Sandow's career.

Might be a blessing in disguise for Ziggler.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shambles. Absolute shambles.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck off, ADR. You're not relevant, the crowds love Ziggler.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know now why Punk left. This company and its booking is fucking retarded. Nonsensical and without any true direction.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb new Boondocks


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KansasCity14 said:


> Please have a Full on heel turn Cody
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope, hes taking the sympathy route. Hes "giving up". CUE BO DALLAS.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ChairShot90 said:


> Ziggler is still over but they let *Lati-NO-heat* win. What the actual fuck. Fuck this company.


:lmao I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Doesn't matter. People would have liked to see Ziggler in it. Not a single person gives even the slightest fuck about Del Rio in it.



Exactly.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sami Zayn would be Goldust's new partner.. OR Big Clem Layfield :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Goldust with someone from NXT maybe?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Goldust's partner- Khali


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Marlena returning


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay, Rybaxel.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those stupid beanies


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll say it's Miz.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i can already see it. it's going to be 5 Heels and John Cena in the MITB. Maybe then they think he won't get booed out of the building


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank god this show is almost over...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a fucking joke. Ziggler deserves to be in that match. He would have made it so much more entertaining. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL SIN CARA


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:ti


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No pop for Cara.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just fuck everything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sin Cara fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sin Cara? :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara

:lmao

This fucking company isn't even trying anymore.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL - Pretty good choice. 

Me - *slaps the back of JBL's head*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can hunico just stop already


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I was waiting for CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKA but instead we get Sin Cara :jose


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol and the crowd doesn't care!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody picked Sin Cara :ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well at least it's Hunico playing Sin Cara, Hunico is the man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you lose to Bo Dallas, why would you make a good tag partner?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sin Cara? :lmao :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sin Cara is Val Venis in a mask

HELLLLLLLLLLO LADIES


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Sin Cara :lol


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

How underwhelming.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Sin Cara to team with Goldie?


Sorry guys.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Cody botched the pick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO at his partner. What a wasted pick.


----------



## Spoot (May 4, 2014)

That ain't Booker T


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sin Cara can't save Goldust from Rybaxel

I get the feeling that as Cody continues to watch his brother lose against the team, he'll think Goldust is the problem, and that'll lead to the angle


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

All of a sudden I want to see ADR vs Eddie 
Damnn that would have been good


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damned Goldberg chants..
Sigh..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can we fast-forward to the Raw after Battleground already?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Sorry guys.


Major props to you on that call LOL


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This is depressing...


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Is this supposed to be interpreted as Cody sticking it to his brother by choosing to pair him with a jobber?


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

Such a fail episode. Is Bryan gonna be on? Sure he is injured, but he can still fucking talk.


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

i swear vincent is actively trying to put out the worst product possible


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

It's Sin Cara so that they can lose, Cody can keep trying to pick a good partner, until an eventual turn. Come on, it's obvious.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

GOLDBERG


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

WWE has ruined so many wrestlers if you really think about the last 3 years


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Can we fast-forward to the Raw after Battleground already?



Fuck that. Can we fast forward to the Raw after Wrestlemania already?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Make this angle interesting, have Cody lose his shit and come out with goldust makeup on trying to be goldust every week during real goldusts matches. And the real goldust starts to get annoyed then eventually attacks codydust. Boom, feud.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Sorry guys.


If it counts for anything, I forgive you.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There was me hoping for an El Generico debut. Then again, with the way Raw is being booked, it's best for him to stay in NXT.



Also, the crowd has just been deflated.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

crowd should fake sleep right now


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoot said:


> That ain't Booker T


I was hoping for that too. Even Mini-dust would be more help than Sin Cara.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I understand that it's common fare to chant Goldberg at Ryback, but fucking twice within a five minute span? Damn this crowd sucks.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Sin Cara? Really....










FuckThisCompany


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The Rusk said:


> Such a fail episode. Is Bryan gonna be on? Sure he is injured, but he can still fucking talk.


Another episode without the WWE champion. What a fucking joke.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

so here's the wwe rundown:

-guy with the same gimmick does nothing but kill off upcoming heels AND faces

-intend to push a super green guy without any mic skills OR ring skills because he has 'the look'

this shit is going to have to change in a major way soon. the wwe cannot keep going the way the product is going. they won't have any new stars to draw in new viewers and they will lose a lot of fans who get sick of the same old tired shit even if it has a new t shirt and hat every month.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The crowd wants to go home already :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sin Cara looking fresh to fucking death. bama


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck this match.

And seriously. Bryan's injured. Punk's "retired". And Dolph's well over with crowds. Yet they choose to not showcase that? BS.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Another episode without the WWE champion. What a fucking joke.


Getting you used to when Lesnar wins the belt.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I think Goldust will lose and Cody will come out and say its not me its you and he might turn heel... IDK :deandre

I'm still upset about Ziggler


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So Cody pretty much put his brother in a handicap match...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> so here's the wwe rundown:
> 
> -guy with the same gimmick does nothing but kill off upcoming heels AND faces
> 
> ...


ROH needs a TV deal...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> crowd should fake sleep right now


They don't need to fake it tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Rusk said:


> Such a fail episode. Is Bryan gonna be on? Sure he is injured, but he can still fucking talk.


With all due respect to Bryan, you know it's a rough episode when we are looking forward to him TALKING.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shield to come out and power bomb Ryback


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> crowd should fake sleep right now


fake sleep? Are you kidding it's not that hard to fall asleep for real for this show


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

cmiller4642 said:


> Getting you used to when Lesnar wins the belt.


People already forgot about the Rock with the title? :lol


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

This match obviously isn't supposed to be great, it's about STORYLINE DEVELOPMENT. Something you don't rush. That's how people get invested. Absolute basics.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> With all due respect to Bryan, you know it's a rough episode when we are looking forward to him TALKING.


:maury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback sucks so bad hahaha wtf was that?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on Rybaxel!


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cody is in a suit..... Join evolution tonight... Only dreaming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lmfao at Lawler saying Sin Cara is better than Cody. In what universe?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cody trying too Hard not to laugh


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

No Lana? No Bo?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sin fucking Cara.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm watching this live and that Sin Cara looks huge. Did they pull a fast one and switch Sin Caras?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The best video that you will see all day...






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please tell me the next few weeks aren't gonna be Cody trying to find Goldust a replacement? fpalm Just have them feud already.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LANA

OH MY GOD. Best part of the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

JBL burying sin cara
This feud is stupid
Why does losing matter they aren't even fighting for contendership


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> ROH needs a TV deal...


It comes on local tv in North Carolina


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Legion3 said:


> No Lana? No Bo?


Lana is next. Bo wrestled kofi earlier.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems like Reigns/Orton will get no time again :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the- I- WHAT!!!!???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy. Strap in.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh boy, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Errrrr, 5 minute main event lol?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sin Cara eating that pin :duck

Kind of sad when you remember the buzz around him when he first debuted.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Best part of the show coming up next. Ravishing.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Is what WWE is doing with Rusev and Russian even fucking legal????


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hero of the Russian Federation Ceremony? 


Fuck, hurry up and end this atrocity of a show. NOW. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Plenty of time left for Reigns and Orton to have a lengthy match and we get Rusev next.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Russian Federation @ RAW?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please tell me the next few weeks aren't gonna be Cody trying to find Goldust a replacement? fpalm Just have them feud already.


Might be looking that way :deandre


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> It comes on local tv in North Carolina


OK, a global TV deal. If TNA can have one, why can't ROH?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev: Expert Sturgeon Face user


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev to take a stellar episode of RAW home. Well booked V-man, well booked.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> Sin Cara eating that pin :duck
> 
> Kind of sad when you remember the buzz around him when he first debuted.


And that the original Sin Cara isn't in the WWE anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's incredible. 3 hours you think we could have shit like 3MB and midgets and stupid shit as well as good shit. Right now? It's just shit and shit. Aside from the Rhodes Bros match I'm pretty sure everything has been a repeat from last RAW and Smackdown so far.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

At this rate I see Rusev getting knocked off by the KGB...


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

rusev in a main event segment, jeez i wonder if captain america (cena) will come to save the day for yet another cheap pop


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm watching this live and that Sin Cara looks huge. Did they pull a fast one and switch Sin Caras?


Hunico is fairly stacked tbf, he didn't lay out fella for nothing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Arcade said:


> And that the original Sin Cara isn't in the WWE anymore.


Yeah, I meant the character rather than Mistico.

The whole thing's been a colossal fuck up.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the smell of controversy in the morning!

Russian Federtaion? Really? They're actually doing this?


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

It felt good when they mentioned 'federation'


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Has this new Global Force Wrestling any chance of at least reaching TNA's level?


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Rusev next? Is it Mark Henry's time to job?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Sin Cara eating that pin :duck
> 
> Kind of sad when you remember the buzz around him when he first debuted.


Funny enough, the original Sin Cara, Mistico, is long gone. That's Hunico now in the Sin Cara mask jobbing. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh Lana.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince, it's time for you to leave. Take your turkey necked, orange, leathery skinned, dementia ass to the crazy home and don't come back.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana dat booty


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lana is so HOT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The ***** killer.:sad:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana did her hair right tonight :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lana :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

the things I would do to Lana


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

How is this even legal!!!!???


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Goodness gracious dat ass. kada


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Frico said:


>


Well done.

Also Lana. Thank Christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lana always has "yeah, look at the moneymaker" look when doing her entrance.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> The best video that you will see all day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lenny :homer :moyes1 Every week she gets better

Dem legs :wall


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

SNOWDEN REFERENCE LOL


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lana, pls


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao LANA CORPSING SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lana corpsing. CALL FOR THE MAN


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, WWE getting political as hell rn.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Really don't like politics in my rasslin


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is lame WWE, not funny or witty....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In Soviet Russia, Lana wants to have sex with YOU!

.....I wish :side:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

can't believe rusev is crushing that ass.

lucky guy


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

SNOWDEN :lmao :lmao :lmao

getting that free publicity


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA Snowden?! Really WWE?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey look, USA is rerunning Rocky IV.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just let her talk for 20 minutes and keep her walking too


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lana could have walked in took a shit on the ramp and walked back out again and it would have been more entertaining than 90% of this terrible show.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the fact that they just randomly 'shop pics of Putin and Snowden over some stock pic of Russia, like some shitty high school project. Such class.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Putin is a great man.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

She could definitely get away with not wearing knee pads :homer


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev sucks dick


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

kariverson said:


> How is this even legal!!!!???


You are joking right?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, i'm not normally one to side with the enemy, but i really wouldn't mind if Putin booked raw for a week instead of Vince. I know hes an ex-KGB guy who could kill you with a single glance and probably no interest in professional wrestling (he's a Judo nut), but even a dancing bear would do better than Vince.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

her best promo so far, but this whole gimmick is too uninteresting


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

His bare feet should be taped with that suit lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev in a suit...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This guy is *ASS.* No idea how anyone likes him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lana... the best thing on the show tonight. Well, there's my positive. *Stands up to applaud something good for once*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana is an A+ player.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I know I say this every week, but jfc why is Swagger not feuding with Rusev?

Oh, that's right, he's too busy having Russell Band's dick being shoved in his face.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev all cleaned up.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This is getting stranger and stranger. Do Americans still really "hate" Russia? Or is it just the idea that WWE think America will boo anything non american.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So is there a way to wave a flag without looking like a moron?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It looks like he has to use all his intelligence to wave that flag.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

no one cares about this jingoist shit anymore. :cuss:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

lol they have a midget feuding with a bull and they expect the crowd to know who edward snowden is??


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Dat Lana


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

George Zimmerman almost fell off the got damn steps. His equilibrium is all fucked up.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy shit did you see that ass on Lana walking towards the steel steps? 

:wall


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lana needs to join the DIvas division


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wearing an undershirt and a suit. Smh...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sgt Slaughter or Hogan coming.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, but not even Lana's pins can save this. I enjoyed Payback for what it was and looked forward to a push of the reset button and the beginning of some new feuds but no, we get fed crap.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So whose going to be the knight in shining armor that no one gives a fuck about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So whose going to interfere?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So he is a hero in Russia because he defeated a black guy? Makes sense. fpalm


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

What if they did this on Memorial Day...lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Reigns match is going to be a 2 minute classic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana trying to control the crowd gives me secondhand embarrassment for some reason.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I know I say this every week, but jfc why is Swagger not feuding with Rusev?
> 
> Oh, that's right, he's too busy having Russell Band's dick being shoved in his face.


That would clearly make far too much sense for the WWE.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The heavier the Russian theme goes with these to the more i enjoy it... Although i have a feeling he is heading straight into Cena sooner as i doubt they would let Rusev win a big event against him with such a theme >.<.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Still have a main event... So is raw going to 11:30 tonight?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Smh why you wave that damn flag like that?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lana corpsing. CALL FOR THE MAN


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark Henry comes out maybe?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if this leads to Russian kids getting picked on in school.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So beating up black jobbers makes you a hero in Russia. 

Low standards, but attainable.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol. This rusev program is growing on me. Definitely not the worst thing on raw tonight


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WTF is this segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If the purpose of this gimmick is just to get Lana over, I think it's working.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why wasn't lana in the AE era?????
Could have seen her in bra and pantie matches and dem sexy ass fuck diva magazine specials
:banderas


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This is so cheesy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Guy can't fucking remember his lines well XD


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

CM Punk in an American Flag mask to come out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for all the black guys to come out and kick Rusev's ass.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"This is awful!" Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd mark for WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN to hit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What is point of this? What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoosier crowd speaking truth, "this is awful"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I fall sleep. What did I miss? :O


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm guessing wwe is not working Moscow for a while. This is like Russia doing a mock medal of honor ceremony. Its a really big deal award in Russia. Not the best idea to mock it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreed with Rusev 

+1

10/10 would hear that speech again


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lana's back is gonna be broken from carrying this dead weight.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> You are joking right?


Trust me in any other country of the world that would do that with USA, we would have a diplomatic issue on our hands. The show would get canceled immediately.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Guy trying to start a "this is awful" chant lol but it is.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL isn't this the Soviet anthem?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Again.WHY?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God...they really do want to send us back to 1985, don't they?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena. Bury this fuck already.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What is the point in this


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where Big E too break this up?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"We are the Nation of Domination!"


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

God this raw has been boring and cringe worthy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Incredible


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This gimmick somehow gets more entertaining each week.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao this is funny.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

They totally should've done this on Memorial Day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*TRASH*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Why wasn't lana in the AE era?????
> Could have seen her in bra and pantie matches and dem sexy ass fuck diva magazine specials
> :banderas


:banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know what fuck it it may be stupid but I will give the WWE props atleast they're going all out with this guy.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm why does WWE do this shit? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

i'df mark out if Nation Of Domination music hit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If someone doesn't come out and attack Rusev I'm gonna implode.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is actually pretty awesome :lol, the music and confetti just solidified it for me! Totally Ivan Drago.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Still have a main event... So is raw going to 11:30 tonight?


You really think Orton/Reigns is getting more than 2 minutes?

I wouldn't be surprised if Fandango/Summer Rae/Layla/Santino/Emma were still to come out.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

How funny would it be if this award ceremony was actually legit


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

WTF is this!?!?!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Russian national anthem :lmao

And all the while Rusev's meant to be Bulgarian.

Way to go, WWE. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yo, what the fuck :maury


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Incoming Big E


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> LOL isn't this the Soviet anthem?


The Soviet and Russian anthem is the same.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

The Russian National Anthem is actually amazing


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

why has nobody interfered yet?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

He's "Russian" so what? why would this, in this day and age create that much heat?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*I really like this, what the fuck.
*
I also love the anthem


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just can't even...they even used left over confetti from wm30...just wow...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait, isn't that the old USSR anthem? Um, Vince, the wall came down mate, the Soviets lost.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

HE IS BULGARIAN FUCKING WWE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev gets a medal for the annihilation of the black race? :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

For some reason, I think a rich Bulgarian gimmick would work well for Rusev.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:clap Show some respect to this man


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That one bald guy in the ring looking side to side like "What the fuck am I doing here?"

And........that's it.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok that's too far. Only 'Murica could get away by disrespecting another countries National Anthem like that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck was the point of that :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

3 minutes left for the main event match :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wearing an undershirt and a suit. Smh...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, he is an Eastern European...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Those kind of segments only work when someone fucking interrupts. What pointless shit


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't normally comment in raw discussion threads.... But I'm completely lost as to what is going on and what general direction this show was supposed to go in


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spectacular waste of time. Wow.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

What a terrible raw man. And then they cry over ratings. No wonder vince lost all that money with this shitty product.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This...RAW is just horrible. The highlight was Swagger having his ass slapped, Jesus.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Shouldn't the "Real American" be interrupting this?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it just me or is that the song on Call of Duty 4 when you win a team deathmatch online?


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

With these segments, I keep thinking Russia is going to launch an attack on WWE. It's so ridiculous.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait...what?...That's it?

There really isn't a run in? lol What was the point in all of that then?!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

SO we legit had a ceremony like this and nobody interfered? LMAO wow


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Where Big E too break this up?


Big E is a looser, every time he comes out he gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THAT WAS IT. 


WHAT. THR. FLYING. FUCK. :maury :maury :maury


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Rusev and Lana should be more like the bad guys in Lion Heart movie. That big boob blond lady with the foreign monster guy as her prize fighter.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn you call of duty. I actually know the damn Russian national anthem. AAM I A TRAITOR?


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Watching Raw is self Harm at this point


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If someone doesn't come out and attack Rusev I'm gonna implode.


:lmao nobody came out, A Real American needs to come out though and save Murica


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that was the definition of a filler segment

What was the point?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well that was quick. :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

So no-one attacked him. Again, I ask what was the point of that? They have no idea what they are doing with Rusev


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The point of the segment was ???
oh wwe what the fuck are you doing?

:maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Wait, isn't that the old USSR anthem? Um, Vince, the wall came down mate, the Soviets lost.


No they changed the anthem back a few years ago but changed up the words. Still has the same theme as the Soviet Anthem.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

THANOS said:


> This is actually pretty awesome :lol, the music and confetti just solidified it for me! Totally Ivan Drago.



Cena will be Rocky. Crowd will be cheering for Drago(Russev)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why doesn't Zeb team up with Rusev.

"You hate black people. I hate black people. We're not so different you and I."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> I don't normally comment in raw discussion threads.... But I'm completely lost as to what is going on and what general direction this show was supposed to go in


So were the people who "wrote" it.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

A Big E run in would be nice...


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

No interference or anything?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

For some reason, I kind of enjoyed that.

Maybe I just gave up on life...but I enjoyed that.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

The [email protected] are we watching guys!? Was this really the only thing they could think of to kill time!? Lol shield coming up for last 10 minutes tho :agree:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rusev is so boring ! So is adam rose and bo dallas......


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

BoundForMania said:


> Is it just me or is that the song on Call of Duty 4 when you win a team deathmatch online?


Yes, I play cod4 every day and just love this song


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This whole Rusev thing could be dangerous if they fuck it up. You don't mess around with politics, especially with a serious country like Russia.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Show could have actually been useful there. But nah, he's gotta make Sandow look bad instead.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That Reigns match is going to be a 2 minute classic.


3 minutes at the most and will end in a brawl.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wwe could've given the time they used on this shit segment to the Ziggler/Del Rio match like WTF.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Classic 5 stars match from Reings going next!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They'll still make time for two commercial breaks during the main event


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao If any non-wrestling fan trying to get into WWE had to watch this show as their first one.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the shield members has to turn heel tonight it wouldn't make any sense but holy shit this raw has been a 2/10 tonight


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This...RAW is just horrible. The highlight was Swagger having his ass slapped, Jesus.


:lmao IKR


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


>


He'd take Cena out in 20 seconds tops.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That Reigns match is going to be a 2 minute classic.


I endorse your Reigns hate. Great shit.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


>


Top notch photoshop work there.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Can 'Murica really get any lower than that?


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Falling asleep here WWE 

you know "E" as in Entertainment....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trent Richardson at Raw :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So like is the WWE fandom still being punished for the Daniel Bryan thing? :lol
Does Vince think he is trying to get his millions of "kids" back in line?
:vince3:vince5




On the App Paige just described the whole WWE right now..

"This is Awkward"


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's funny that they're basically acknowledging that Reigns can't put on a decent match over 2 minutes long.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


>


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey its Trent Richardson and Jaden Smith


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Now a "return" means be gone for 1 show? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just retire King holy fuck 

And LOL at bringing wyatt back for Smackdown lmao


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Trent Richardson is a Shield fan :banderas


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cole, JBL and King are TRASH


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Reigns vs Orton - a 4 minute epic! 8*D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol What hit Coles face?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking hell, that clip has been replayed 5 times now.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

How many more times are we gonna see Batista quit?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

buried bray so hard that he's apparently taking 4 days to recover from a cena beating


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

'Bray Wyatt returns' He was gone for a week

Also that kid looked like he was having fun, right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Trent Richardson at Raw :ti


Black people love wrestling! :drake1


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

That paper :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

They're recapping the Batista quitting shit AGAIN?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> He'd take Cena out in 20 seconds tops.


I believe it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Batista was the best part of this show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wyatt coming back on Smackdown? yeah, he's finished.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*OH MY GOD, BATISTA IS GOING TO JOIN THE SHIELD.*
FUCK my sources just told me


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Wyatt returns on smack down. Yeah he's certainly the next big thing. Not


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bray Wyatt returns after being gone for literally one day.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope the Animal runs in on this.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

CM Punk is coming back to join Evolution 

DERP


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Batista to come back and Evolution to lay out the Shield? 

Why is every Reigns match so last minute :lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

5 minute match again for Reigns lol


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Lana is the highlight of the night thus far

:lenny


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

they have to keep recapping to insult your intelligence in case you forgot that Batista quit, so that he can show up in a few minutes and doop us all -_-


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> buried bray so hard that he's now doing Smackdown shows.


He does Smackdown all the time, including last week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> He'd take Cena out in 20 seconds tops.


In Soviet Russia, PUTINWINSLOL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We encourage everyone to talk about it one twitter.


:ti


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank God they showed the replay again. Forgot it was Batista who quit and not HHH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dean you look delectable


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose's face :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on Randy, fuck this joker up.


Also, great start from Ambrose. "How do we look" :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Roman going for a 1 minute classic?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Selling the match of yesterday? Nope. :ambrose


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WE ARE THE NATION... oh wait.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are protecting Reigns so hard here because they know he's awful in the ring. LIMITED TIME.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Karl Marx said:


> Thank God they showed the replay again. Forgot it was Batista who quit and not HHH



Shit, I thought Orton did. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Save us Punk. Please, for the love of god.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What does Reigns have in common with Dusty and Ric Flair? They all look better with their shirts on!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

overrun reached and the match still hasn't started


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Shit, I thought Orton did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, Orton's pants walked out, something to do with being under-utilised.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this show just starting or ending? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry but what happened with Batista again? I don't remember.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat time rollins walked out on dem do


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet you it isn't even going to be a match just a DQ finish in a minute or less


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Epic mic toss from Roman, though. :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BROCK LESNAR is going to come back and join Evolution


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman mad.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevolution.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if they kept Shield together for like 5 more years.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Roman is so bad on the mic man. lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> They are protecting Reigns so hard here because they know he's awful in the ring. LIMITED TIME.


Or, they don't wanna give away a long Orton vs. Reigns match, a potential PPV main event in future, for free.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

the hammer can put on a better match than Batista tbh


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz will be the 3rd member


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

_Who's the dead man that hit me with the microphone?_


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BORK TIME


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Roman Reigns forshadowing a heel turn here...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Dean's reaction to Orton and Hunter.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WOW Trips came prepared sledgehammer in hand :lmao :trips


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I wouldn't mind if they kept Shield together for like 5 more years.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell someone is turning.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Coulda got a blue handle for the sledgehammer


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Heel turn


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cm punk wore a kings jersey today. Kings use shields. The shield is in wwe. CM PUNK JOINING THE SHEILD


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost called it LOL

It was rollins


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ugh, so dumb.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rollins joining Evolution !


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

ROLLINS YES


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Seth Nooo!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFff


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh shit they turn


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God, fuck no.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK ROLLINS! :O


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth is the Traitor


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OF ALL OF THEM? ROLLINS?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rollins was the one to turn heel huh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SETH!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: ROLLINS BETRAYING THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

What the fuck


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wtf why not Ambrose lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SWERVE


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

OK WWE, you got me. Thought it was going to be Reigns, not Rollins.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH SHIT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seth fkn' ROLLINS!


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Who called this?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

OK I did not see Rollins of all people turning


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why, Seth, why?


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

My life is over.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

WHAT...THE...FUCK!!!!!


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

WTFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA Adapt or perish shield fanboys.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOD JH;LASDFJLDASF;HWEO;ILJA;FLJASFAFLASDFJ;DASF


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy shit....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf!! Holy shit.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm done. I'm so done. Fuck the main show I'm watching NXT and that's it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay so the muscle of Evolution is now the pretty boy.

Right, this makes perfect sense.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Oh shit. I didnt think it would be Rollins.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

YES KILL THEM!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAAAAT


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Finaly something unpredictable


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Seth! Not the one I was expecting to join Evolution...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Inb4 the crash.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Knew that was coming as soon as he grabbed the chair lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Keep Ambrose the face :ti
I can't. :lmao
I fucking can't. :lmao

:lmao
I just can't.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Omg Rollins turn.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Show... saved


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well that's retarded


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why Seth? Why??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

But-b-b-b-but...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Wtf I seriously thought it would be Reigns who did the turn.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy shit! Did NOT see that coming!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Logically, what sense does this make?

If you can beat them, join them?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

uhhhh


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...this means that Rollins is for sure a main event guy.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

WHY ROLLINS WHY!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This company. You pick the natural face instead of the one with top heel potential? :ti


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wanted that team to stay together forever.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That chair got fucking demolished. WHY SETH WHY?!? D':


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hahahaha. Can't wait to see everyone's tears pour out over this one.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

IFJ

Ugh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sick


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I LOVE THIS.

SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rollins is the chosen one


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought Rollins should be the first guy of The Shield to be pushed as a Solo Guy and it seems WWE agreed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*THIS FUCKING SUCKS*


----------



## Spoot (May 4, 2014)

BUT SETH IS THE ULTIMATE BABYFACE OF THE GROUP?????????


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

He was the best one to turn, and makes the most sense.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was not expecting this. I wonder what the explanation be for his heel turn?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ook this makes no sense. im going to dive off the tron to win last night and turn heel tonight. olol


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That came out of no where :lmao


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

How does it hurt getting hit with a chair if you're wearing a bulletproof vest?

Oh WWE....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wrong guy turned heel if you ask me. Should have been Ambrose but Rollins fits the Evolution look better. Makes me sad to see The Shield disband


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just became a Seth Rollins fan


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Say what you want, who the fuck saw that coming.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice swerve!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE just killed the only thing they had that people actually like.

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Doesn't make sense. Ambrose would have been a better choice but still looking forward to seeing what this leads to.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess you could go back to the March Raw in Chicago for a tease of this, but... yeah.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Wtf happened to the glue of the shield. The architect ffs.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I knew it, one of them was going to turn, NwO style, hahaha


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This makes no sense! Inb4 Russo comments...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy fucking shit, I'm actually so amped right now. I can accept the rest of the show being absolute garbage, because this legitimately got me off my seat and excited.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Seth Rollins. Why?!?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

should have been Ambrose that turned but I guess Ill take this to see where it goes
but of course the bookers botch the heel turn and pick the wrong guy

Ambrose is a natural heel and rollins a natural face


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH SONOFABITCH


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"WHY?!" in the back is perfect.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lesnar mark yelling WHY!!! :lel


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

AT least I'm happy it was Rollins and not Ambrose.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe Rollins was just tired of wearing all that heavy gear in the ring?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Not really a big surprise though. I was almost 100% sure we'd be seeing a Shield betrayal after Batista walked out earlier.

Just didn't think it would be Rollins. Seems a bit random, but I'll go with it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WTF AM I SEEING!!!!!!!????!!!!!??!?!??! :jose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The TURN!


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I didn't want to see them break up


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the fan yelling why :lmao


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Shut the *#*@ up!!! Not Seth! I was thinking Roman!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope everyone realizes how stupid this is.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The natural face.
Turn him heel.


The scummiest heel.
Keep that bastard a face.

For reasons :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat turn was just...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well damn. Rollins was the last person I expected to turn.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Mox still a babyface? 

Lame... Lame.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*cue music*
BRRRRRRRR ABADOOOOU


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao at Orton trying to steal Rollins' thunder. Fuck out of here.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Shield is dead.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I'm all for the breakup, but why not Ambrose?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well they just broke up the only reason to even watch this shitty product. Plus they had the guy with best baby face offense turn lol. The Shield's epic run isn't something you end out of the blue(no pun intended) with a shitty swerve turn. This company is in desperation mode.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

If this didn't get you out of your seat screaming, then you are on crack. What a great swerve, THIS is what WWE needs to do more often.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I take it the match is off right. :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

COME ON RANDY ENOUGH'S ENOUGH! HE HAS A DAMN FAMILY


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They really like stripping reigns


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They turn the guy who could be the GOAT face a fucking HEEL. Are you fucking serious, why not turn Ambrose.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I never expected Rollins was going to be the one that turned on them.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

#Mark said:


> I hope everyone realizes how stupid this is.


Good to see conclusions are already being jumped to.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The turned the only guy who is a natural babyface.. Yay!! Nice booking guys


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Holy fucking shit, I'm actually so amped right now. I can accept the rest of the show being absolute garbage, because this legitimately got me off my seat and excited.


THIS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Passion of the Reigns.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This have absolute no sense at all.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SWERVES are best for business. You people in the IWC who don't like this are nuts.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

...and yet this is still probably Reigns' best singles match :draper2


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Makes sense when you think back but i never expected that . I hope Seth is a official member of Evolution!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They pick the fucking natural face over the fucking clear natural heel, I cant with this fucking company, :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

People wanted unpredictable.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And as always.. the announcers sell none of the action, just sit there silent wasting space in chairs..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth Rollins playing with Triple H's game.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH. Goat Heel. Period.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This fuckin sucks btw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is.
The fuckery :lmao
Jesus christ :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If not Reigns, then I thought it would be Ambrose but Rollins? FUCKING *ROLLINS* :westbrook5


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

If this seriously upsets you, stop watching now. You do not like wrestling. This is the greatest thing to happen in a while. If you actually like Rollins you should be happy for this.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I for one am excited to see where they go with this. What a swerve ending


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

J-Coke said:


> This makes no sense! Inb4 Russo comments...


It does make sense actually. Remember a month or so back, when Rollins nearly quit The Shield and said he was tired of being 'the glue' holding the team together?

Should've seen it coming really.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Plus they had the guy with best baby face offense turn lol.


Exactly what I was thinking. The guy with all the flips, spins, jumping jacks, cartwheels, etc. turns heel.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BY GOD WHY?!?!?!? FIND OUT NEXT WEEK ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE bookers all need to be fired
just watch they will turn Batista face again too

WWFuckery


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shield fanboy tears..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yup, ending with HHH's theme.

Way to go kid, you deserve to bury people.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> COME ON RANDY ENOUGH'S ENOUGH! HE HAS A DAMN FAMILY


Somebody synch the video with guile's themes song because he's going home as a family man. 

Anyway. I was expecting Dean because of his personality and all but Seth. Eh. I deal with it. See where this goes. 

But question is. Will the shield get a new member or just be 2?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Called it
And Rollins is the next HBK, HHH obviously sees this and picked him

Still FUCK THEM FOR ENDING THE SHIELD


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Rate Raw, 6/2*

Im getting real sick of this shit company. Boring program, then the swerve that Reigns would have been much better suited. Think I may stop watching. Just fuck it.


I give it a 3.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't stop laughing. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I guess the writers' plan was to put the good stuff in the very first segment and the very last segment. Because literally everything else was the drizzling shits. 

Didn't see that turn coming though so I definitely give them credit for that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This makes no sense at all, but i didn't see it coming. Why turn the guy who's the most natural face into a mega-heel?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done WWE.:clap You got me


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

hou713 said:


> The Shield is dead.


You misspelled WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, who saw Seth turning heel? I didn't.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Good to see conclusions are already being jumped to.


Seriously, people need to chill and wait. It literally happened 2 mins ago and some people are already drawing conclusions.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

of the year.

Very interested to see where this goes, although I'm gonna miss The Shield. D:



Takers Revenge said:


> Hahahaha. Can't wait to see everyone's tears pour out over this one.


Already ahead of you.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

JUST HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HOLY FUCK! That ending was worth sitting through 3 hours of awfulness


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The camera fail at the end

:maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They were on some TNA shit just now. LETS DO SOMETHING TO GET THE PEOPLE BUZZING BECAUSE OUR PRODUCT FUCKING SUCKS RIGHT NOW. LETS DISBAND THE HOTTEST THING IN THE COMPANY.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Well raw still sucked. What a waste of time that was. It should have been ambrose.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

loved it

if you didn't go line up for them hits from the chair


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kanefan08 said:


> Shield fangirl tears..


Fixed that one for ya fella.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm didn't see that one coming. Slightly confused as to why it was Rollins. Although, after he hit Reigns I was waiting for Ambrose to join in....


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

stupid heel turn.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

No it doesn't makes sense. How do you suddenly join the group you feuded with? It's like Samoa Joe and MEM. Yeah I just made a TNA reference but whatever.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> It does make sense actually. Remember a month or so back, when Rollins nearly quit The Shield and said he was tired of being 'the glue' holding the team together?
> 
> Should've seen it coming really.


Yeah, but didn't they tease every member of The Shield breaking apart at various points in the past 5 or so months? Could've easily replaced Rollins with either Ambrose/Reigns and you could use the same sort of argument.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Choosing Rollins over Ambrose to turn on the shield really shows what they think of the two


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm conflicted about this. This was a great heel turn but at the same time I think the Shield should have lasted longer. They were the biggest thing going in WWE. Hopefully this turns out to be a positive.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm done. I'm so done. Fuck the main show I'm watching NXT and that's it.


:lmao

A minute ago you were all like "the booking sucks, they're always so predictable"

Now they do a smart booking decision and something unpredictable and you just say this.

Your double standards are hilarious.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The Shield is done, that will be hard to come to terms with.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That was awesome


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

OH SHIT WHAT HAS JUST HAPPENED..


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Who's going to join The Shield to even things out?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

kanefan08 said:


> Shield fanboy tears..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Seth Rollins gonna end up being an awkward, not-quite-right heel like Cesaro is right now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> They were on some TNA shit just now. LETS DO SOMETHING TO GET THE PEOPLE BUZZING BECAUSE OUR PRODUCT FUCKING SUCKS RIGHT NOW. LETS DISBAND THE HOTTEST THING IN THE COMPANY.


Total Hardy/BFG 2010 moment just now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> This makes no sense at all, but i didn't see it coming. Why turn the guy who's the most natural face into a mega-heel?


This is the same company that teased Cesaro turning face, got him very over, and then turned him into a boring cowardly heel teamed with the biggest heel manager in the company. Sometimes I think they do things without thinking. 

But hey that said I'm willing to give it a chance, as I was willing to give Cesaro/Heyman a chance. Hopefully it doesn't bomb too.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe this is a sign that HHH sees a lot in Rollins? If he's picked him as a pet project (that's what evolution is), then he's obviously high on him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Shield is done. It's been one hell of a ride though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I marked out but... wow :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

J-Coke said:


> No it doesn't makes sense. How do you suddenly join the group you feuded with? It's like Samoa Joe and MEM. Yeah I just made a TNA reference but whatever.


Presumably this isn't just a random "I want to join the bad guys because I'm a bad guy" turn. I would imagine HHH promised Rollins a place in MITB or something to that extent.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This stupid old cunt has lost it. Makes Sepp Blatter look like Albert Einstein.

What a terrible choice. Utterly baffling.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

That saved this shitty raw.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

loved that swerve. but someone teach reigns how to sell a chairshot ffs.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I was just talking to my wrestling bud earlier in the show saying, Rollins was the last member of The Shield, I'd see turning... and dang on his time...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

WAIT TAZ ... OH MY GOD ITS DAVE BORETISTA WHAT HES DOING HERE IN THE IMPACT ZONE.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

"WWE is too predictable" 

- shield break up swerve

"Fuck the WWE"

:maury


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why Rollins though...this is some baby back bullshit.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I would have enjoyed that more if the rest of the show didn't suck so bad


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Who's going to join The Shield to even things out?


Bolieve


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It makes sense because Rollins is the most well rounded member of the shield. He has both the Move set and the mic skills to carry himself. Dean's moveset isn't as impressive and Reigns sucks on the mic.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's turn the natural face heel and keep the natural heel a face.

WWE


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

We need swerves like this so I'm gonna wait till next week to see what happens.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> :lmao
> 
> A minute ago you were all like "the booking sucks, they're always so predictable"
> 
> ...


How was that smart?


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Crazy moment, but Rollins is going to be great. Dude was awesome in NXT and will be awesome in this role too.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I have no idea what will happen next.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HHH/Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns/Ambrose/Punk at Summerslam. Book it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


> It does make sense actually. Remember a month or so back, when Rollins nearly quit The Shield and said he was tired of being 'the glue' holding the team together?
> 
> Should've seen it coming really.


They just beat Evolution 3-0, and showed no signs of dissension. This was a desperation swerve that made no sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I don't even know.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

kanechampion said:


> Well raw still sucked. What a waste of time that was. It should have been ambrose.


Ambrose needs to be a lone wolf. He shouldn't be in a group.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEONE TELL ME WHY, DAMMIT… TELL ME WHY, TRIPLE H, YOU SON OF A BITCH! WHY? TELL ME WHY!

:bahgawd


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

so when are we supposed to bolieve HHH made this deal with Rollins? Just some point after their match last night until now?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Lok said:


> People wanted unpredictable.



Yep.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, they clearly don't see much in Ambrose if they picked Rollins to become the big heel over him.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> They turn the guy who could be the GOAT face a fucking HEEL. Are you fucking serious, why not turn Ambrose.


LONG-term booking, he'll turn on them later, boom. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins Top Guys


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> It does make sense actually. Remember a month or so back, when Rollins nearly quit The Shield and said he was tired of being 'the glue' holding the team together?
> 
> Should've seen it coming really.


But since then they have together. They have been working as a team with no arguing.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rollins will be the biggest star of them all that is why HHH picked him to be in Evolution and besides have you lost sight of what this angle is for...to put Reigns over at Summerslam. It isn't about Ambrose and Rollins(even though it should be) but this is a nice little swerve


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rollins in a suit. 

That is all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall not a bad show. Sandow segment was entertaining, Cena/Steph was alright, and the Usos/Wyatts tag match was really good. Opener was decent enough, but that ending though... wow. Not sure what to think yet, I want to hear the explanation from Rollins, which I guess we'll hear next week. As long as it makes sense and this wasn't just a swerve for the sake of swerving, I'm on board with it.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Night people . i'm going to sleep dreaming of rollins Stylin and profilin in a suit next monday. haters gunna hate Rollins is the man


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I want to know why Rollins would do what he just did. I'm interested in his motivation


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Saw this coming when he go the chair


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Logically, what sense does this make?
> 
> If you can beat them, join them?


Triple H: Seth, I see potential in you. You are a megastar in the making. I can take you to the top. If you side with me, nothing will stop you. Regins and Ambrose were holding you back. You were the best from the Shield. They don't give you enough credit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seth The God Rollins with dat heel turn.:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BlackWolf121 said:


> "WWE is too predictable"
> 
> - shield break up swerve
> 
> ...


IT was predicable they were going to break up. And it was predictable they would screw up the break up and turn the wrong person heel.

The picked the worse possible person to turn heel. Rollins is the perfect face. Ambrose or Reigns are the perfect heels.

leave it to the WWE to fuck it up


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> HOLY FUCK! That ending was worth sitting through 3 hours of awfulness
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It really was.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> This makes no sense at all, but i didn't see it coming. Why turn the guy who's the most natural face into a mega-heel?


Lol all you mother fuckers, Bash At the Beach ring a bell? the greatest natural face a mega heel?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mikecala98 said:


> HHH/Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns/Ambrose/*Punk* at Summerslam. Book it.


:westbrook4

Stop it


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ambroses face was priceless in selling that turn


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Obviously HHH promised Rollins something


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Evolution 2.0 is:

The Past :trips3

The Present: rton2

The Future: :rollins

Eh. Would've turned Ambrose myself. But at least something exciting happened on Raw tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Booker just buried the fuck out of Xavier
:maury


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That was a wretched, arduous, tedious show with a magnanimous ending.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The only reason why they are taking Reigns vest of is so that he could transition into a singles guy. There is no way he is going to wear that outfit as a singles guy, it just wont work.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> If this seriously upsets you, stop watching now. You do not like wrestling. This is the greatest thing to happen in a while. If you actually like Rollins you should be happy for this.



this. can't wait to see what happens now with this.

next they're going to split the wyatts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> They just beat Evolution 3-0, and showed no signs of dissension. This was a desperation swerve that made no sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose staying a face is just :ti


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Overall not a bad show. Sandow segment was entertaining, Cena/Steph was alright, and the Usos/Wyatts tag match was really good. Opener was decent enough, but that ending though... wow. Not sure what to think yet, I want to hear the explanation from Rollins, which I guess we'll hear next week. As long as it makes sense and this wasn't just a swerve for the sake of swerving, I'm on board with it.


You really think raw was good except the ending because that was good.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

BlackWolf121 said:


> "WWE is too predictable"
> 
> - shield break up swerve
> 
> ...



This. People cry and cry about it being so predictable and when something GREAT actually happens everyone flips. Fucking hypocrites.

This was a great swerve, and the fact WWE chose Rollins shows what they think of him. This is the kind of ending we have been wanting on Raw for a while.

And to those who say it made no sense, go back to when they teased the break up of Shield. Who was the one who walked away? Exactly


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

C'mere Shield fans...


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Total Hardy/BFG 2010 moment just now.


seriously?. not even close.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Overall not a bad show. Sandow segment was entertaining, Cena/Steph was alright, and the Usos/Wyatts tag match was really good. Opener was decent enough, but that ending though... wow. Not sure what to think yet, I want to hear the explanation from Rollins, which I guess we'll hear next week. As long as it makes sense and this wasn't just a swerve for the sake of swerving, I'm on board with it.


I'm guessing that it will do something with the time The Shield nearly split after feuding with CM Punk.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gonz085 said:


> Ambroses face was priceless in selling that turn


THIS and THIS AGAIN.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is just AWESOME


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It was a swerve for swerving sake... it had no logic. THEY FUCKING DOMINATED THE GROUP HE"S JOINING! 

Yeah... it would have made sense after thee Wyatt/Shield Match at EC but this.. nope. Just more stupidity by Vince and crew.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BlackWolf121 said:


> "WWE is too predictable"
> 
> - shield break up swerve
> 
> ...


It's not even that. For starts they turned the wrong person but let's not focus on that. 

They just did a swerve for the sake of doing a swerve instead of building tension to a break up. They'll explain next week that Triple H promised Rollins everything and that's one lame ass excuse. 

There's no reason for this. None.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> That was a wretched, arduous, tedious show with a magnanimous ending.


much grammar

such verbose

so vocabulary

wow


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP Shield. One of the GOAT stables  

Fuck you Seth. How could you betray your brothers :bron3


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I have no idea what will happen next.


Same ol' shit. Minus the great Shield matches.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The more I think about it, it makes a _little_ more sense. Once the Shield/Evolution feud is over with they're bound to turn on Rollins, which will turn him into a face. Ambrose would just be left hanging if he turned heel, then inevitably get turned on, and turn face once again. Once he's heel he should stay heel.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

The only thing is that Ambrose should haver turned heel not Rollins but I still like the swerve even though I expected it when he got the chair and that I knew a shield member would join evolution tonight after Batista left


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> So Evolution 2.0 is:
> 
> The Past :trips3
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. I didn't expect Rollins to turn there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins is the architect. He made them. He brought them into the world and now he has taken them out.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Still in shock


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW Cry babies, let it play out ffs. fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> You really think raw was good except the ending because that was good.


I just said it wasn't bad, and I explained why as there were a few things I liked.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> THIS and THIS AGAIN.


We see eye-to-eye on a lot of things. That was so fucking well done. The poster who said if you don't like this, then get the F out (Rock), is right. This was amazing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> It was a swerve for swerving sake... it had no logic.


There are completely plausible explanations for this. Can we wait a while and see?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if people have been blind to it these last couple months, Dean Ambrose is a natural babyface. Rollins is also a better face than he is a heel but I got no problem with this choice at all. Dean's gonna kill it as the fired up, betrayed good guy.

Ambrose v Rollins and HHH v Reigns at SummerSlam. I'm sold.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

John Cena dark match?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it wasting my time to say, "Give them a chance to explain the swerve before shitting on it"? It is? Fine, I won't bother then.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Rollins is what we can call the full package between all the three members
i think this why they choose him to be the one defecting from the group and not Ambrose or Reigns
also if you are looking for a logical(kayfabe) answer why he turned his back on his group he was always the one trying to get the group together making all the risks in the ring and still it was always about Reigns and Ambrose


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It made no logical sense.

"Hey, I'm gonna join the group we beat twice, the second victory taking place last night in an elimination match in which none of the members of the team I'm currently in were fucking eliminated."

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cenas out, you can hear his music on the backstage pass


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Post show is good
They pretty much pointed out how stupid the turn/swerve was
:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mere Shield fans...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well they needed to be broken up but him out of the group? Still say Evolution needs a 4th member esp. a muscle.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So D Bryan vs Rollins at summerslam?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleHsNose said:


> Lol all you mother fuckers, Bash At the Beach ring a bell? the greatest natural face a mega heel?



Hogan was getting stale as a face just like Cena is now, that is why it made sense to turn Hogan heel.

rollins on the other hand, is just starting out and should have stayed a face. He is going to be yet another heel who gets cheered because of his move set being full of spots.

Plus Ambrose made sense storyline since he always played 3rd fiddle to both Rollins and Reigns.

Its why the WWE is so terrible.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> How was that smart?


Well for starters, do you have ANY idea what this does for Rollins? All that talk about his career going nowhere after the Shield break up, all that talk about him being irrelevant, that talk just went out the window with this. You can be sure from this point on that Rollins will be a future world champion in WWE at some point in his career. 

It was, of course, unpredictable. 

And it's no secret that Rollins was being looked at as the third wheel, which is probably the reasoning they're going to use for making Rollins join Evolution.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BlackWolf121 said:


> "WWE is too predictable"
> 
> - shield break up swerve
> 
> ...


I don't even have a problem with Rollins turning, but your argument is a strawman at best and suggests there's no such thing as a bad swerve. That's like people complaining that Cena is champion (as an example, I know he's not) and then WWE throwing the belt on Hornswoggle and then acting like people who complain about that are hypocrites.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> And to those who say it made no sense, go back to when they teased the break up of Shield. Who was the one who walked away? Exactly


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree about Ambrose's goat reaction. He sold that turn epic.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Headliner said:


> It's not even that. For starts they turned the wrong person but let's not focus on that.
> 
> They just did a swerve for the sake of doing a swerve instead of building tension to a break up. They'll explain next week that Triple H promised Rollins everything and that's one lame ass excuse.
> 
> There's no reason for this. None.


This makes no sense. Why would they do a tension build for a swerve? It's a swerve because they DON'T want you to see it coming. That's why it makes no sense, have you ever watched wrestling? JFC


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They should've had Rollins get pinned after doing that big dive last night. They could've played it like he sacrificed himself the save the team yet again, and he was sick of bailing out the other two. The only thing that could salvage this for me is Zayn replacing Rollins, but even then it won't be the same.

R.I.P The Shield the best in ring group in nearly 20 years.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

After thinking a bit. Im pumped. It means that Seth is a guy that they are putting serious stock in to make tgis swerve. Hopefully he is not just served up to be fed to Reigns tho...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

People saying they picked the wrong guy are idiots. Rollins is the ONLY one who can carry himself right now. He can work the ring and the mic. Reigns is still green in the ring and he sucks on the mic. Ambrose is GOAT on the mic but he still needs to improve in the ring. Rollins is the only one who is ready. Reigns and Ambrose can still do tag matches and help each other out. Rollins can go solo - he may or may not join Evolution.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It made no logical sense.
> 
> "Hey, I'm gonna join the group we beat twice, the second victory taking place last night in an elimination match in which none of the members of the team I'm currently in were fucking eliminated."
> 
> Fucking stupid.


Of course it makes sense, genius. It's a hell of a lot easier to work with the boss than against him. It took a lot of grief for Daniel Bryan to succeed against Triple H and Triple H wasn't willing to stop until The Shield were destroyed, like Daniel Bryan. Why continue to fight that? It was a battle that couldn't be won. Join Triple H, take the easy route and save yourself the trouble.

Don't see how people don't understand that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit
Ambrose is gonna have to carry Reigns in tag matches
:maury

Damn


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That whole final segment was great storytelling. WWE at it's best. If only they would try to stay at that level for everything they do.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



islesfan13 said:


> So D Bryan vs Rollins at summerslam?


:lmao:lmao:lmao that will never happen with this company. although I wish it would happen


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Ambrose needs in ring improvement? Nah. Wrong.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't see the Shield having a third member anymore. They will push Sheamus and Cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The only good explanation? Bryan gets stripped... belt up at MitB and HHH promised to back and help Rollins to get the belt. That is the ONLY way it begins to make sense. That's it. But that is one big fucking if and I'm tired of "wait i tout the wee will mak... o that sucked in the end". I've waited for years... they have barely delivered on anything. So please, tell me why the fuck I should be patient?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's not even that. For starts they turned the wrong person but let's not focus on that.
> 
> They just did a swerve for the sake of doing a swerve instead of building tension to a break up. They'll explain next week that Triple H promised Rollins everything and that's one lame ass excuse.
> 
> There's no reason for this. None.


No they didn't. If anything they turned the right person.

Seth was the one getting the least amount of attention from the Shield. He was completely irrelevant. No one cared about him. It was always either Ambrose or Reigns, from the start, it was Ambrose, and until now, it was Reigns. It was never about him.

This is brilliant. And it's something that is pissing everyone off, which it should be. This is brilliant booking. You're breaking up the shield in a fashion that is pissing off the fans.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Dean Ambrose is a natural babyface.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



KaNeInSaNe said:


> This makes no sense. Why would they do a tension build for a swerve? It's a swerve because they DON'T want you to see it coming. That's why it makes no sense, have you ever watched wrestling? JFC


:westbrook2

Because building tension to a break up would have been the bigger payoff. In this case, it just seems like they did a swerve just to do it.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Once again, Rollins makes the most sense. You cover Reigns with Ambroses's Mic skills and allow Rollins to take off since he's easily the most well-rounded.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Disliked
Ziggler losing
Cena/Steph promo
Sandow being buried further
Shield disbanding

Liked
Harper/Rowan winning
Batista quitting
Rollins potentially getting a big push 

The rest I don't care for, anyway I'll give it a 6. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HHHwinslol :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

To the people calling it stupid, at least wait until next week when Rollins and Trips reveal the motivation behind what happened.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TRIPLE FRAKKING H. G.O.A.T. FRAKKING HEEL. PERIOD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> No they didn't. If anything they turned the right person.
> 
> Seth was the one getting the least amount of attention from the Shield. He was completely irrelevant. No one cared about him. It was always either Ambrose or Reigns, from the start, it was Ambrose, and until now, it was Reigns. It was never about him.
> 
> This is brilliant. And it's something that is pissing everyone off, which it should be. This is brilliant booking. You're breaking up the shield in a fashion that is pissing off the fans.


The right person was turned. Yes, the person with BABYFACE MOVESET was the right person to turn? While the natural heel with the good mic work was the wrong person?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rollins joining Evolution, and the reasoning behind it will either be really good or really bad. Many people beg for unpredictability in wrestling, but unpredictability sometimes can be the wrong way to go as it can lead to illogical swerves, and a lack in continuity in storylines. 

I'm not downing Rollins joining Evolution, but hopefully there's some logic behind this swerve, and that it leads to some better.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

See you next monday.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cant wait for next week. Trips may have promised Rollins a guaranteed spot in the MITB match. Theres a good possibility that he could win. That would be epic. :mark:


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*

Quick, what's Mason Ryan's number!?!? Strange though because I thought Seth was the most likeable face of the group and my personal favourite. That's most likely the reason why they picked him though because no one expected the 'architect' of the shield to turn. Which created a bigger emotional feel because of it.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

HHH on the Backstage segment with Renee lol. Also, with this "Backstage" deal on the Network; I'd rather see Dark Matches than listen to them recap what I just saw.

I can hear Cena singing "He's Got the Whole World"...


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

first 10 minutes and last 5 were the only things worth watching. the rest was pure garbage


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

8 for the great rusev segment and turn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

8/10 with the Rollins turn. If you exclude that, 2/10. Show was pretty bad until the last segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hes got the wholeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee worldddddddddddd in his haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaands


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Headliner said:


> :westbrook2
> 
> Because building tension to a break up would have been the bigger payoff. In this case, it just seems like they did a swerve just to do it.


I personally don't think building tension is a bigger payoff because it's more obvious it's going to happen. I don't think they did a swerve just to do it because Shield has been together for way too long, it's time to change and they already left breadcrumbs for Rollins being the one to turn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daddy fiddin to go make some scratch :lol:lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> Well for starters, do you have ANY idea what this does for Rollins? All that talk about his career going nowhere after the Shield break up, all that talk about him being irrelevant, that talk just went out the window with this. You can be sure from this point on that Rollins will be a future world champion in WWE at some point in his career.
> 
> It was, of course, unpredictable.
> 
> And it's no secret that Rollins was being looked at as the third wheel, which is probably the reasoning they're going to use for making Rollins join Evolution.


Did I miss something? Where/when was there talk of his career going nowhere? Did Triple H say that on TV and I missed it?

Unpredictable doesn't equate to smart. It was exciting, but very confusing and really doesn't make sense at all after what has transpired since this feud began.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hogan was getting stale as a face just like Cena is now, that is why it made sense to turn Hogan heel.
> 
> rollins on the other hand, is just starting out and should have stayed a face. He is going to be yet another heel who gets cheered because of his move set being full of spots.
> 
> ...


LOL No he didn't. This is just completely false, you and I both know this. When the Shield first started out, Ambrose was the undisputed leader of the Shield. He was still the arguable leader of the shield to this day. But even then, just by watching the matches you could tell that Rollins was the third wheel. He was always the one getting the bigger beatdowns and the one needing to make the hot tag. And even when Reigns took over as the top dog, Ambrose was still at least a champion. Rollins was nothing at this point.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Cant wait for next week. Trips may have promised Rollins a guaranteed spot in the MITB match. Theres a good possibility that he could win. That would be epic. :mark:


That also means a possible feud with Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I was asleep, I fell asleep for this. Gutted


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Shield disbanding and Rustled Jimmies?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rollins turn aside, this RAW was shit. Minus Harper/Rowan vs Usos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can understand if Shield lost. The swerve would actually make sense because it would be the "if you can't beat them, join them" type deal. But they just beat Evolution twice in a row and Rollins is going to join Triple H for "opportunity". No buys.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


He is though. 

Sure he showed the most personality of the group when they were heels. He's the best heel character of the three as well, that doesn't mean he isn't a natural babyface. Since they turned he's completely owned his role, to the point where it looks like it's the role he's meant to play. His eccentric style and attitude has worked even better as a face than it did as a heel.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Booker has gone full retard trying to justify Rollins turn
:maury

Anyways shit raw
Till next week


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That also means a possible feud with Bryan. :mark:


I'm telling you guys. Triple H running WWE is best for business. Imagine the possibilities with Rollins vs Bryan... I wouldnt even know who to cheer for!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why are some of you so obsessed with Ambrose turning heel? He's actually a pretty good face. He's talented enough to be good at both.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The repeated chair shots to Ambrose looked brutal


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> The right person was turned. Yes, the person with BABYFACE MOVESET was the right person to turn? While the natural heel with the good mic work was the wrong person?


When you do things like this, there's a reason for it. It's to send shockwaves through out the world and surprise everyone. Reigns or Ambrose turning surprises no one. Rollins however? Fucking biggest shocker WWE has given us since Bryan joined the Wyatt Family (which was also huge). Again, this was the right person to turn. And you should be happy with it if you're a Seth Rollins fan. If you're just a Shield fan, well, tough luck, but this is the beginning of the end of the Shield.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I can understand if Shield lost. The swerve would actually make sense because it would be the "if you can't beat them, join them" type deal. But they just beat Evolution twice in a row and Rollins is going to join Triple H for "opportunity". No buys.


Triple H made it clear he wouldn't stop until The Shield were destroyed. Why continue swimming up a never ending stream? Why keep fighting a war that can never be won? Rollins took the smart route, he joined Triple H because he knew no matter what The Shield did, they'd never truly win.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> This. People cry and cry about it being so predictable and when something GREAT actually happens everyone flips. Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> This was a great swerve, and the fact WWE chose Rollins shows what they think of him. This is the kind of ending we have been wanting on Raw for a while.
> 
> And to those who say it made no sense, go back to when they teased the break up of Shield. Who was the one who walked away? Exactly


They've been steamrolling everyone the last few months there's literally been no dissension or even a hint at it between the Shield. Like I said before if they wanted this turn to make a lick of sense they would've had Seth job after the dive, but make it so the dive was seen as the reason The Shield won. Then you have Ambrose and Reigns celebrate the win without Seth. Instead they just do swerve from outta no where lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker T is the best on this post show :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm fine with Ambrose staying face, at least for now. He's one of the few that can play either role to perfection. His promos might be better as a heel, his character might fit a heel better, but his in-ring work has been much better as a face, so it works either way.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

Opening segment: 8/10

Everything that followed before the main event segment: 0/10

Main event segment: 10/10


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose is screwed. He's the odd man out


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Did I miss something? Where/when was there talk of his career going nowhere? Did Triple H say that on TV and I missed it?
> 
> Unpredictable doesn't equate to smart. It was exciting, but very confusing and really doesn't make sense at all after what has transpired since this feud began.


Were you not reading these boards? Were you not seeing the reports about what the plans were for Rollins and Ambrose? They were just gonna be a random heel tag team, dump Reigns and go on their own separate ways. What the hell does that do for Rollins? With this, you're almost guaranteed that Rollins is going to be something.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Good for Seth. That means great things should be headed his way. I'm not one of those that always say "wait and see" like with Sandow, etc., but joining Evolution is a big deal and when he eventually breaks off from them and becomes a babyface again it will be huge. I have faith in Rollins that he will do well, and I'm glad that he's not getting lost in the crowd as some had expected. He was, after all, the very first NXT champion and the very first FCW Grand Slam champion. 

While Ambrose is the natural heel, I think he can work as a tougher, badass babyface for now. When he does turn heel, it should also be a huge moment where he can really let loose and as someone else said, he should a lone wolf and not be a part of a team.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

I liked RVD/Sheamus vs Cesaro/Barret and Rollins Turn. Other than that it was awful. I give those 2 things together an 8/10. I give the rest of the show like a 3 or a 4. Really fucking poor show.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> It was a swerve for swerving sake... it had no logic. THEY FUCKING DOMINATED THE GROUP HE"S JOINING!
> 
> Yeah... it would have made sense after thee Wyatt/Shield Match at EC but this.. nope. Just more stupidity by Vince and crew.


yep desperation Russo/TNA booking. Yeah Seth leave The Shield and join the group you just destroyed because you'll get to be in a group with the almighty HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> When you do things like this, there's a reason for it. It's to send shockwaves through out the world and surprise everyone. Reigns or Ambrose turning surprises no one. Rollins however? Fucking biggest shocker WWE has given us since Bryan joined the Wyatt Family (which was also huge). Again, this was the right person to turn. And you should be happy with it if you're a Seth Rollins fan. If you're just a Shield fan, well, tough luck, but this is the beginning of the end of the Shield.


I stand by my post. 


Rockstar said:


> Triple H made it clear he wouldn't stop until The Shield were destroyed. Why continue swimming up a never ending stream? Why keep fighting a war that can never be won? Rollins took the smart route, he joined Triple H because he knew no matter what The Shield did, they'd never truly win.


After kicking Evolution's asses two PPVs in a row, they'd never truly win.:kobe


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont think Rollins joined Evolution. I believe Rollins will go solo. Rollins vs Bryan at SUMMERSLAM. Book it. In fact check this out:

SUMMERSLAM 2014
HHH vs Reigns
Rollins vs Bryan
Lesnar vs Cesaro


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> WOW Cry babies, let it play out ffs. fpalm


I'm willing to let it play out, but that doesn't change the fact that the turn itself was poorly built to.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I stand by my post.
> 
> After kicking Evolution's asses two PPVs in a row, they'd never truly win.:kobe


Nope. Triple H was going to make another match and if they lost that, then he'd make another. He said he wouldn't stop until The Shield were destroyed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Here's some Japanese shit I'm listening to.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Wait, continuity? YOU'RE KIDDING...

This was perfect. You guys who don't like this, get out of here.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Kayfabe Rollins got paid a max iron clad contract to join Evolution!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty gutted that I fell asleep for it, but more upset about the actual turn. Was hoping the 3 of them were going to be together for a long time still


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Nope. Triple H was going to make another match and if they lost that, then he'd make another. He said he wouldn't stop until The Shield were destroyed.


Shield destroyed the entire roster. Why should they care if Triple H keeps making matches. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.

YOU'RE ON TOP OF THE WORLD WITH THE MOST POWERFUL GROUP IN THE COMPANY AND YOU TURN ON THEM. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.

Fuck, I need a bullhorn.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Rockstar said:


> Of course it makes sense, genius. It's a hell of a lot easier to work with the boss than against him. It took a lot of grief for Daniel Bryan to succeed against Triple H and Triple H wasn't willing to stop until The Shield were destroyed, like Daniel Bryan. Why continue to fight that? It was a battle that couldn't be won. Join Triple H, take the easy route and save yourself the trouble.
> 
> Don't see how people don't understand that.


He just fought against the boss the night before and ended the night celebrating with his foot on HHH's chest. The turn made no sense deal with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Shield destroyed the entire roster. Why should they care if Triple H keeps making matches. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.
> 
> YOU'RE ON TOP OF THE WORLD WITH THE MOST POWERFUL GROUP IN THE COMPANY AND YOU TURN ON THEM. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.
> 
> Fuck, I need a bullhorn.


especially if they keep beating HHH most of the time and in the last match just destroyed him and his team.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Another thing. Seth's whole psychology was excellent in that segment. Even before the swerve. 

When Roman was looking right at him talking about being brothers, seth did not smile or nod at all. He absolutely killed that segment. We might not have given him his due credit for his heel chops. Im actually pretty pumped right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> Were you not reading these boards? Were you not seeing the reports about what the plans were for Rollins and Ambrose? They were just gonna be a random heel tag team, dump Reigns and go on their own separate ways. What the hell does that do for Rollins? With this, you're almost guaranteed that Rollins is going to be something.


So because the people on this forum said that Rollins would go nowhere means it's true? He was the first ever NXT champ. HHH obviously sees something special in the guy and regardless of how, where or when the Shield were to break up, he was always going to get pushed. What you've basically said is that it's a smart booking decision because it makes people on these forums feel like Rollins is now destined for bigger things, when the majority of people here already knew that. It doesn't make a lick of difference what people here say, it's not going to change anything WWE have planned. My question still stands, how was that a smart booking decision?

As far as dirt sheets go, don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

5/10 this Raw was garbage except for a few parts of the show and I would rate it 2/10 but with that ending it actually elevated it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Headliner said:


> Shield destroyed the entire roster. Why should they care if Triple H keeps making matches. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.
> 
> YOU'RE ON TOP OF THE WORLD WITH THE MOST POWERFUL GROUP IN THE COMPANY AND YOU TURN ON THEM. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.
> 
> Fuck, I need a bullhorn.





jcmmnx said:


> He just fought against the boss the night before and ended the night celebrating with his foot on HHH's chest. The turn made no sense deal with it.


It makes sense. They won twice. How many times did they get laid out? Rollins isn't willing to get laid out every week just to win a few battles. It's a war that can't be won. Daniel Bryan fought the good fight, won the title, but got taken out, that was the fate of The Shield, you can win the battle, not the war.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Another thing. Seth's whole psychology was excellent in that segment. Even before the swerve.
> 
> When Roman was looking right at him talking about being brothers, seth did not smile or nod at all. He absolutely killed that segment. We might not have given him his due credit for his heel chops. Im actually pretty pumped right now.


He was awesome, he's been awesome though for months.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince probably made the call to turn Rollins 5 minutes before the last segment started. This company has been drizzling shits since Mania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I cant quote all you idiots. Its not about being in a powerful group ala Shield. Its about being the champion. From NXT to WWE Rollins is a fuckin champion.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I still don't put it past WWE to do it as a double swerve where Rollins goes back to the Shield after destroying Evolution from the inside.

Now hear me out.....the beatdown can be explained easily....he had to sell it to get HHH to believe it.

Not saying this is the route they will go, but it'd be interesting.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

Start of the show - 8/10

Main event - 10/10

The Usos vs. The Wyatts was a good match - 7/10

Everything else...bleh.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


>


Ouch. just. Ouch.


Hell, we all know in 20 years.. if the WWE still exists.. there will be a big hugging it out Shield reunion!

And John Cena will spring up at random to leech off the moment for his own gain!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> My question still stands, how was that a smart booking decision?


How do we know if it was or wasn't yet? It just happened. The main point is that the turn was plausible. At this precise moment, that's all it needs to be.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> *How do we know if it was or wasn't yet?* It just happened. The main point is that the turn was plausible. At this precise moment, that's all it needs to be.


Exactly.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was an awesome ending. Of course, with ANYTHING shocking, there are the smarks that just HAVE to complain, bitch, and whine, no matter what. Had it been Ambrose that turned, people would be screaming "WOW! PREDICTABABLEEE! THE JUST CULDN'T KEEP THE STABLE FACE! WAHH"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I cant quote all you idiots. Its not about being in a powerful group ala Shield. Its about being the champion. From NXT to WWE Rollins is a fuckin champion.


Exactly. Triple H offered Rollins a chance at the title (a shortcut, if you will) and he jumped.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

what a shit ending. killed the only interesting act left in the company and turned the wrong guy to do it. just awful. pretty bad show outside of luke harper.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

2/10
1 point for the Opening
1 point for the Ending

The rest just make me feel I wasted time watching


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm on the fence with the turn. I think Rollins can pull off a heel character, but his moveset is that of a face. Maybe he'll change that. Also, out of the three I'm not sure Rollins was the best choice, though I do understand if they felt that turning him would be the most shocking. There's also the fact that Rollins is the best worker of the three and when he feuds with the other two he will make them look good, specifically Reigns because he has weaknesses in the ring and he's the guy they really want to push as a babyface. I have no clue as to why he would turn, but I'll wait until he explains (hopefully next week) before making a full judgement.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Saint Dick said:


> He is though.
> 
> Sure he showed the most personality of the group when they were heels. He's the best heel character of the three as well, that doesn't mean he isn't a natural babyface. Since they turned he's completely owned his role, to the point where it looks like it's the role he's meant to play. His eccentric style and attitude has worked even better as a face than it did as a heel.


Yeah Dean is the best combo of fired up babyface/face in peril going right now with Bryan out. Every Ambrose face in peril segment since he turned has been great.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys should thank me.

Every time I decide not to watch raw. Something interesting happens.

You're welcome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

hou713 said:


> Why are some of you so obsessed with Ambrose turning heel? He's actually a pretty good face. He's talented enough to be good at both.


And based on how he handled that segment, I would guess that Seth has the talent to be a great heel as well. They can do both.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> Wait, continuity? YOU'RE KIDDING...
> 
> This was perfect. You guys who don't like this, get out of here.


Exactly, it was a great bit of storytelling.

About time WWE credited the fans with a bit of intelligence and not treat them like goldfish with 10 second memories.

Although a lot of people on here seem to think it would have been better with some kind of super obvious 'build' because they suddenly can't remember a major part of the storyline that only happened 2 months ago. fpalm

I'm willing to bet that if Ambrose or Reigns had been the one to turn, a lot of the same people would have been bitching that it would have been better if it had been Rollins. 

The IWC at times.... :duck


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:


> Triple H made it clear he wouldn't stop until The Shield were destroyed. Why continue swimming up a never ending stream? Why keep fighting a war that can never be won? Rollins took the smart route, he joined Triple H because he knew no matter what The Shield did, they'd never truly win.


Yes all that non stop wining they were doing must have really put some doubt in his mind.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

1/10... seriously, that might have been the worst Raw I have ever seen. Might be the worst wrestling program I ever watched and I didn't watch all of it! I changed to top gear for most of hte second hour and parts of the third hour.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

the whole show was trash from top to bottom except for that heel turn by rollins at the end.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is not a high flyer in the WWE who will join the Shield. It's either Ambrose and Reigns, or Reigns going solo. I wouldn't be suprised if Cena and Sheamus join forces with those two. They could make that sad sack Ric Flair the third member. Because the WWE is stupid enough to do so!


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

If I was HHH, Rollins is who I'd go after, too. He's the brains behind the stable that just conquered Evolution 3-0. He's the architect behind the greatest stable of all-time. Ambrose is an unstable lunatic. Reigns is the monster in the faction but a trained eye like HHH would realize that Rollins is the better overall guy in the ring. Reigns is a beast but Rollins can do it all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I cant quote all you idiots. Its not about being in a powerful group ala Shield. Its about being the champion. From NXT to WWE Rollins is a fuckin champion.


YES I'M GOING TO TURN ON MY GROUP FOR A TITLE. Because Rollins was never going to get a title opportunity. Lame excuse. (WWE is going to use it btw next week)



Rockstar said:


> It makes sense. They won twice. How many times did they get laid out? Rollins isn't willing to get laid out every week just to win a few battles. It's a war that can't be won. Daniel Bryan fought the good fight, won the title, but got taken out, that was the fate of The Shield, you can win the battle, not the war.


They won more battles than they lost. And because the beat Evolution twice, and the whole roster, your point is invalid. Yet you can keep on trying to justify it in your head if it makes you happy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> And John Cena will spring up at random to leech off the moment for his own gain!


:ti

That's as guaranteed as death and taxes.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, all I can say that this will be VERY interesting from here on. Sad The Shield has lost a member, but I'm looking forward to the explanation from Rollins next week.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

People need to understand that "Unpredictable" doen't automatically equal "Good." Cena punking out Kane was unpredictable, but I don't see anyone defending that. There's still a lot of time to make this work, but WWE's not starting off on a good foot here, there are too many questions.

-Why kill the momentum of a team who's gaining momentum as faces? They just won their biggest feud yet as faces, and you split them up the next night? It was pretty clear that the crowd wasn't quite ready for the Shield's death, they still wanted to revel in their victory. Shades of Cesaro...........

-What's the logic behind this? If you're going to bring up their past issues, then you'd probably need to explain why that angle was dropped before Evolution even came into the picture.

-How is Rollins going to survive as a heel when his moveset is 90% face? Not to mention the problems of having a babyface-looking heel face off against two tougher-looking faces.

-Why would Rollins team up with the guys he's helped whip? Why would HHH/Orton cheerfully team up with a guy who's helped kick their asses? Why so soon? Why thumb your nose at the boss, then say "Sorry, my bad," and join him the next night? 

The timing with this is terrible. Nice swerve, but unpredictability doesn't eliminate problems, nor does it make them any easier to solve.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins and Bryan, last June in Richmond, Va. God this was great to see LIVE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnY9-AL0pXs


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> what a shit ending. killed the only interesting act left in the company and turned the wrong guy to do it. just awful. pretty bad show outside of luke harper.


Assume the Shield stays intact. Where do they go from here? Do they crush Evolution again? Do they feud with the Wyatts again? It's quite possible they broke up at their peak. They just absolutely destroyed Evolution last night. Perhaps, there was nowhere to go but down.

They turned Rollins because they want Reigns to be a top babyface and to feud with HHH. Would Ambrose make sense? Maybe. But Rollins brings athleticism to Evolution that the group desperately needs. He's probably the most complete act in the Shield at this time, so it would make sense for him to join Evolution.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

1/10.

I struggled trying to keep my eyes open and I want to get excited about Rollins but I have the "he's being fed to Cena" mentality right now. Who knows? I'm probably wrong. Rollins just might be fed to Reigns.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Thuganomics said:


> You guys should thank me.
> 
> Every time I decide not to watch raw. Something interesting happens.
> 
> ...


You must not miss very many shows :lol.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

Amazing show 10 out of 10 for sure. From when it started to when it ended it was great. The final segment is one of the most epic RAW moments in history. All of the matches were really strong ( BNB/Cesaro vs RVD/Sheamus was the best). John Cena and Stephanie segment was GREAT aswell. WWE is on a roll this year. The product hasn't be this good in a few years.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Headliner said:


> YES I'M GOING TO TURN ON MY GROUP FOR A TITLE. Because Rollins was never going to get a title opportunity. Lame excuse. (WWE is going to use it btw next week)


What makes you think HHH was going to make it easy for Rollins to get to the title? Have you seen what they've done to Daniel Bryan the last nine months? This way, his path to the title is much easier. HHH will jump him to the front of the line and he won't have to suffer for it like Bryan did.

But I could be wrong. It's late and i'm really tired.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

awful show, and it hurt the last segment because the crowd was dead quiet outside of two "you sold out" chants. if they keep putting on garbage shows like this, i will start dvr'ing RAW and fast forwarding through most of it.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally something interesting happened post-Mania.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Headliner said:


> They won more battles than they lost. And because the beat Evolution twice, and the whole roster, your point is invalid. Yet you can keep on trying to justify it in your head if it makes you happy.


I guess you either "get it" or you don't. You don't. :draper2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> What makes you think HHH was going to make it easy for Rollins to get to the title? Have you seen what they've done to Daniel Bryan the last nine months? This way, his path to the title is much easier. HHH will jump him to the front of the line and he won't have to suffer for it like Bryan did.
> 
> But I could be wrong. It's late and i'm really tired.


100% agreed. I posted earlier that Triple H will give Rollins a guaranteed spot in MITB and he could actually win with all the momentum he has right now. This sets up 2 things for Summerslam: Rollins vs Bryan and Triple H vs Reigns. Only poor Ambrose gets lost in the sauce but I'm sure they will figure something out with him. Maybe he can feud with Orton for number 1 contender bc Orton still thinks hes the face of the company and Ambrose is just doing it to spite Rollins. This way, they all have different feuds, but it blends together nicely.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight's RAW was awesome, I was so worried that the RAW I see live was going to be bad as the RAWs we got previous weeks, but no. WWE pulled out all the stops on the Indianapolis tour. Even got to see a Cena vs Bray Wyatt dark match following Seth joining Evolution.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Tonight's RAW was awesome, I was so worried that the RAW I see live was going to be bad as the RAWs we got previous weeks, but no. WWE pulled out all the stops on the Indianapolis tour. Even got to see a Cena vs Bray Wyatt dark match following Seth joining Evolution.


I wouldn't say past RAW's have been bad (Not by a long shot) but tonights show was GREAT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*



HHHbkDX said:


> Opening segment: 8/10
> 
> Everything that followed before the main event segment: 0/10
> 
> Main event segment: 10/10


That pretty well covers it.
Thought maybe

7/10
0/10
8/10


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

LOL, I rewatched the segment and I noticed the Brock Lesnar Guy was going absolutely berserk, screaming WHY!! and shit.

3 good matches and a swerve, rest was meh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Raw, 6/2*

*Usos vs. Wyatts was good, Rollins heel turn was good, RVD match was good(excluding Cesaro), Batista waving was hilarious, and everything else sucked. 4/10*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Re-watching parts of Raw.... and did one of the Uso's run into the Bray Wyatt rocking chair?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vince.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Whats with the raw forum description

whoever wrote that was very unprofessional


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Whats with the raw forum description
> 
> whoever wrote that was very unprofessional


Really? But it's perfectly descriptive and on the spot advertisiing.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Considering that the show took place at 3 AM in my country, I couldn't watch it live because I would fell asleep. Now I think I regret that, but I'll watch it today because it seems that we have a nominee for the "Holy Shit Moment of the Year".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Whats with the raw forum description
> 
> whoever wrote that was very unprofessional


Sorry for having a little fun.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

There was far more story development on this RAW than at the PPV on the weekend. Why do they do that?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's like the IWC has this particular idea of how everything should be booked, and if it doesn't go that way, it's automatically bad. Unpredictability is a big part of the draw in wrestling, and is what made the Attitude Era and Monday Night Wars so much better than the crap that is spewed out now.

All 3 were performing well as faces and heels, why does Seth specifically have to be a face right now? Now you have an interesting and highly talented and credible heel to battle Reigns/Ambrose, Bryam, Cena, whoever...

It will probably bomb hard, but not because of who they chose, but because they always do dumb stuff, and they would have probably done that dumb stuff with Reigns or Ambrose making the turn too.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually, the Rollins heel turn makes a lot of sense. Yeah the Shield can keep beating Evolution and whoever else Trips puts in their way but then what? What if Triple H holds this grudge against them for 5 years? 10 years? Their whole careers slip by fighting a losing war against Triple H. He has the power to make this feud last until they day they retire from the WWE, if he so chooses. Triple H is the only one in this war that has nothing to lose. He's already endgame on his goals for life. Randy Orton and Batista show signs of wavering because they both have things that they would still like to accomplish. This is a war of attrition and Trips has unlimited resources at his disposal but The Shield are only 3 guys. Can any member of the Shield honestly say that they would rather fight Triple H for their entire career and miss out on title opportunities and other accolades? Nope. But Ambrose is too crazy and Roman is too emotional, which prevents them both from seeing the forest for the trees. Rollins, being the pragmatist and only level headed member of the group, realizes this and takes the opportunity before any of his other teammates are able to come to the same conclusion. Basically, in essence, Batista leaves Evolution for the exact same reason that Seth decides to join it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Just because Seth Rollins turned heel and joined Evolution doesn't make this RAW a good show. I thought it was just slightly above average. There were various parts of the show that were making me tune out. Damien Sandow continues his whatever gimmick and I could've swore the Indiana crowd were booing their own Pacers team. The things that I liked were the Usos vs Harper/Rowan, RVD and Sheamus vs Barrett and Cesaro, Batista and waving good-bye and the Cena/Stephanie segment. Lol at Cena mentioning Stephanie had surgery before. Those were good times. Everything else was just okay. I am intrigued to see what happens to Rollins in the upcoming weeks. Will he wear a suit and tie now?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW Discussion Thread 6/2/14 -- "I QUIT.....SLAP"*



Rockstar said:


> It makes sense. They won twice. How many times did they get laid out? Rollins isn't willing to get laid out every week just to win a few battles. It's a war that can't be won. Daniel Bryan fought the good fight, won the title, but got taken out, that was the fate of The Shield, you can win the battle, not the war.





tailhook said:


> When it happened, it felt completely out of place. But the more I consider it the more it makes sense as it really sells Triple H's power within The Authority and how you can't fight the system. I imagine both Bryan and Cena will be invoked when Rollins justifies his decision. His justification will be a selling of the Power of The Authority and Triple H.
> 
> Basically, he sees what happens when you fight the system. You face a major uphill battle in terms of Daniel Bryan, and even if you win.. you're just one injury away from losing. And look at Cena, the face of the company. He goes off on Stephanie, and ends up getting beaten so badly that the ref has to stop the match to keep Cena from getting injured or worse. Triple H is obviously going to be the power for years to come, and in order to look out for his own best interest, Rollins decided to get on the inside and take the deal to turn on his faction. There don't need to be titles promised, Rollins simply wanted to be on the inside track so he didn't have to overcome the odds every week, and the titles would surely come. After all, he's now a right hand man of the boss.
> 
> Either way, for Triple H its the old story of losing every battle, but winning the war (ala Tywin Lannister in GoT) due to your positioning and power within the system. Its also saying if the strongest faction of the modern era could not beat The Authority, what chance do you other jokers have?





LovelyElle890 said:


> Actually, the Rollins heel turn makes a lot of sense. Yeah the Shield can keep beating Evolution and whoever else Trips puts in their way but then what? What if Triple H holds this grudge against them for 5 years? 10 years? Their whole careers slip by fighting a losing war against Triple H. He has the power to make this feud last until they day they retire from the WWE, if he so chooses. Triple H is the only one in this war that has nothing to lose. He's already endgame on his goals for life. Randy Orton and Batista show signs of wavering because they both have things that they would still like to accomplish. This is a war of attrition and Trips has unlimited resources at his disposal but The Shield are only 3 guys. Can any member of the Shield honestly say that they would rather fight Triple H for their entire career and miss out on title opportunities and other accolades? Nope. But Ambrose is too crazy and Roman is too emotional, which prevents them both from seeing the forest for the trees. Rollins, being the pragmatist and only level headed member of the group, realizes this and takes the opportunity before any of his other teammates are able to come to the same conclusion. Basically, in essence, Batista leaves Evolution for the exact same reason that Seth decides to join it.




^

Its all about winning the WAR, not the battle you fucking whiners! Read those posts and understand you fucking whiners! If you still get it go watch Triple H's promo from the start of the show you fucking whiners!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Mediocre Raw. As for the heel turn, I'll post here what I posted in the Rollins heel turn discussion thread:



TKOW said:


> I am not going to criticise the Rollins heel turn just yet because I want to see how they follow up with an explanation on the next show. However, I will say that my immediate reaction is that it seems oddly timed considering the two straight Shield victories over Evolution.
> 
> Besides that, however, you're all missing the bigger picture here. Don't get your hopes up with Rollins - WWE's plan is quite evidently to book Roman Reigns vs. Triple H at SummerSlam. That likely means Reigns will be a sole babyface heading into that match. So as much as the Rollins heel turn seems surprising at first, it is probably the first of two turns, with Ambrose set to turn in the next few months. I'm going to guess that Ambrose sticks with Reigns at first but is also eventually turned to join The Authority.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WWE and its fanbase is truly being taken over by hipsters, tumblr crusaiders, and tryhards. Holy shit, when Cena leaves....


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Sorry for having a little fun.


How dare you? The internet is serious business and has no place for your shenanigans.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that Batista segment was a nod up to CM Punk, i think they subliminally showed us how shit went down... Let me just now wonder what will be Batista's part in the future.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Actually, the Rollins heel turn makes a lot of sense. Yeah the Shield can keep beating Evolution and whoever else Trips puts in their way but then what? What if Triple H holds this grudge against them for 5 years? 10 years? Their *whole careers slip by fighting a losing war against Triple H.* He has the power to make this feud last until they day they retire from the WWE, if he so chooses. Triple H is the only one in this war that has nothing to lose. He's already endgame on his goals for life. Randy Orton and Batista show signs of wavering because they both have things that they would still like to accomplish. This is a war of attrition and Trips has unlimited resources at his disposal but The Shield are only 3 guys. Can any member of the Shield honestly say that they would rather fight Triple H for their entire career and miss out on title opportunities and other accolades? Nope. But Ambrose is too crazy and Roman is too emotional, which prevents them both from seeing the forest for the trees. Rollins, being the pragmatist and only level headed member of the group, realizes this and takes the opportunity before any of his other teammates are able to come to the same conclusion. Basically, in essence, Batista leaves Evolution for the exact same reason that Seth decides to join it.


_What?_ Earlier that night, Rollins saw 2 things happen:
A - Batista reminded HHH what he promised Batista when joining Evolution (title shots), and HHH bascically telling Batista to fuck off.
B - Evolution breaking up.

Shield was dominating Evolution, and HHH clearly *does not give a shit about his lackeys and will give them false promises* so why would Rollins backstab his trustworthy friends for HHH? Not only that, but who cares if HHH continues hating Shield? Shield was kicking his ass, and Orton would've eventually left too, leaving HHH alone in his hatred.

It was just a Russo swerve to extend this feud because WWE either has no better ideas or (more likely) is saving their best ideas for Summerslam when ratings go up.


*There's only one way HHH could've gotten Rollins to backstab his friends:* the Holy Grail in WWE: The WWE WHC Championship. He should've crowned Rollins after Rollins backstabbed Reigns/Ambrose.

This booking was horrible, like John Cena/Laurinitis feud bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This could easily turn into something terrible, but it could also turn out to be really good. I'll give them credit for catching us all off guard and giving us an ending that is legitimately worth talking about. I am interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

First segment of RAW was good. Last segment of RAW was good. 

Everything else* sucked hard. It literally was a sandwich with two delicious pieces of bread and dog crap for the meat.




*Okay not everything was bad, the Wyatts/Usos and ADR/Ziggler were decent, Harper had a good promo, and even Cena's was okay, rubbing his nose in other peoples business aside. But a lot of it was filler or stupidity like midget feud part 500.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

People comparing Rollins's turn with a certain Hulkster 

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Keep the natural heel a babyface. Turn the natural babyface with dat high-flying moveset a heel.

Usual WWE fuckery.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Loving how he just turned heel, just awesome. Was NOT expecting that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nicole Queen said:


> People comparing Rollins's turn with a certain Hulkster
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> ...


Honestly, I feel like they think Rollins has HBK potential. We have not seen enough of him to make that assumption, but I think it's worth giving it a go.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No reason Rollins can't work as a heel. Heel HBK was THE shit in the 90s. An uber cool douchebag.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly, I feel like they think Rollins has HBK potential. We have not seen enough of him to make that assumption, but I think it's worth giving it a go.


Maybe, but it's just...

I mean Seth "trying to kill myself at any chance I got" Rollins just like this joining after the whole feud? Hoping it's an inside job, otherwise I'm not sure how well WWE is going to handle the heel turn. They booked the Shield as a unit strongly, but separately? Remain to be seen.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If they treat him like Orton back in the day he's set though Nicole.

It's all up in the air, but they managed to get everyone talking and want to tune in for the next episode.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nicole Queen said:


> Maybe, but it's just...
> 
> I mean Seth "trying to kill myself at any chance I got" Rollins just like this joining after the whole feud? Hoping it's an inside job, otherwise I'm not sure how well WWE is going to handle the heel turn. They booked the Shield as a unit strongly, but separately? Remain to be seen.


The Shield were never meant to last forever. If they were kept together, it would inevitably break up when one of them gets injured. Better now than later. And nobody saw it coming, even though they teased a Rollins heel turn/break up before.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If they treat him like Orton back in the day he's set though Nicole.
> 
> It's all up in the air, but they managed to get everyone talking and want to tune in for the next episode.


:lol Hopefully.

Not having much faith in the E right now unk2



optikk sucks said:


> The Shield were never meant to last forever. If they were kept together, it would inevitably break up when one of them gets injured. Better now than later. And nobody saw it coming, even though they teased a Rollins heel turn/break up before.


I have no problem with the break-up as long as everyone is used rightly. They better have a good explanation about the heel turn though :hmm:


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm gonna assume that


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice use of the dirtsheet rumours into the storyline for the Dave move... nicely played.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly, I feel like they think Rollins has HBK potential. We have not seen enough of him to make that assumption, but I think it's worth giving it a go.


My thoughts exactly. Rollins can play and will be good as a heel and I'm sick of people saying he shouldn't because of his move set.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid show, one of the best since Mania season.

Enjoyed Russevs segment more than I thought I would tbh, I like how they are building him slowly.

Rollins turn was a GREAT call on WWE's behalf, can't wait to see how it plays out

I didn't enjoy seeing Kingston job as I had hopes that Kane attacking him at Payback was gonna lead to an actual story for Kofi

Also couldn't they have picked someone else for Alberto Del Rio to qualify against? It's horrendous seeing what the WWE have done to Ziggler.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

What I'm wondering now is what Rollins' look will be next show. Will he go more "corporate" and be suit, maybe a haircut or at least one color hair?

They did pick the right member to turn if they are going to keep Ambrose and Reigns together. Someone has to do the talking and it's not Reigns. If they were going to just totally break it all up I'm thinking Ambrose was the one to go to Evolution. 

In any event I'm willing to see how it all plays out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

FUCK.

I was just sat watching that RAW taped, and thinking "Meh, alright show I suppose, a lot of Filler though." Wasn't looking forward to the apparent match between Reigns/Orton, and then THAT FUCKING HAPPENED. Jesus christ, that ending made me feel like the show was amazing, and it really wasn't. It was pretty average. Such a huge swerve and one of the most shocking things I've watched.

Never in a million years did I expect Rollins to be the one to turn. I literally had the same reaction as Ambrose. Absolutely fucking genius. I thought Brock beating the Streak was surprising, but this is definitely tied. Damn.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Made an average show very good IMO, I actually stayed awake for the first time in a month and thank god I did.

What a swerve, unbelievable, really did come from left field, can't wait to see what the future holds with it all.

I can only hope it could mean that a singles run with strong booking for Rollins is not far away?

Top ending and great swerve.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That wave lol.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

The Hitman said:


> That wave lol.


Just for that one act Batista can be called GOATista. :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

He's just mocking us "geeks and dweebs"

Vintage Batista :cole3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> That wave lol.


He's beautiful. He's graceful. He's Ms. United Statessssssssss.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> That wave lol.


I'm going to miss him :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He's beautiful. He's graceful. He's Ms. United Statessssssssss.


he should wear a dress and have a crown n call himself Princess Tista.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I just finished watching last night's RAW and it was a decent show. I enjoyed the opening segment, that Batista wave was hilarious :lmao. The tag team matches were really OK, Harper showed again some nice in-ring abilities and seeing Heyman in the commentary box again was cool. 

I'm not very satisfied seeing Ziggler losing to Del Rio and not qualyfing for the MITB match and the Rusev segment made no-sense. Oh, and the overrusing of terms like "Demon Kane" and "Payback Pay-per-view" is really annoying.

Anyways, the ending segment was a real shocker. I really wasn't expecting Rollins to turn on Ambrose and Reigns and now the feud is more interesting. Watching that segment, I was wondering what will happen to Ambrose and if The Shield will have a new member.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope they make him change his hair, I can't take him seriously with that white in it, keeps making me think of Rogue from X-Men.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks to this turn, Rollins is now possibly within touching distance of being a regular main event player. If they keep him strong and up there in the thick of it, there's no reason why he can't be taken seriously as a main threat. Goodness knows what this means for Ambrose and Reigns, or even Orton. They'll all be in the spotlight though. It's looking good for the future if they keep this up. 






























Well, apart from













































:cena3 Oh hi there!


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> I hope they make him change his hair, I can't take him seriously with that white in it, keeps making me think of Rogue from X-Men.


:lmao Damn, a lot of X-Men popping up lately.

Magneto, The Juggernaut, that Wolverine guy, now and Rogue. I sense X-Men/WWE merger...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Hitman said:


> That wave lol.


Now He was Greentista
He looked cool


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Luke and Eric don't need Bray anymore...It may have been the rocking chair that has been controlling them ALLL ALONG.

No citar intro before Adam Rose came out ...the non-politically correct ass smacking made me giggle though hehe

Steph looking beautiful<3 

Don't give a shit about Rybaxel, and I like Axel and Ryback...Don't give a fuck about Bad News Barret, and I really want to like Barret.

Please let Golddust get into full on 90's homoerotic cross-dresser mode again.

That Russian ceremony for Rusev was fucking surreal, but that Call of Duty Russian anthem rules.

Lana...

Rollins?

rriiippleH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty lame RAW. Swagger jobbing to Rose is a travesty. The Rusev ceremony was a gigantic waste of time, I am beyond sick of the evil foreigner gimmick. Rollins turn was cool, he is the real standout of the Shield and hopefully this shoots him into solo main event territory.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It's like they are trying to make the fans mad on purpose. Truly the worst of the worst RAW shows I've seen in a while. Every segments was vomit-inducing. Even Swagger losing clean to Adam Rose was a "take that all heterosexual men all over the World!". Both TNA and WWE are in the gutter right now. I pity wrestling fans in general.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

another week, another horrible raw.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

It was such a slow show. Erik and Luke in that tag match was the best match of that whole show + that great ending. Yes, everyone thought it was Ambrose and that is the point. Everyone thought! This was the surprise, the shock everyone is waiting for, waiting for The Shield to slowly explode. It's now something that we should look forward to on next week's RAW. They better have a good explanation on it! It's Rollins' time to shine.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

So any one know why Batista quit?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Gotta go promote his Marvel movie "Guardians of the Galaxy"


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Gotta go promote his Marvel movie "Guardians of the Galaxy"


Oh ok, thanks. So he should be back after?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Oh ok, thanks. So he should be back after?


He is expected to be back around Summerlsam.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Of course it was a slow week....no Bryan to MVP Raw like he usually does. AJ Lee Is still on vacation..too much 3mb bullshit...Ziggler is boring...no Barret promo...Sheamus is being protected? Horrible. Another Big Show return? Enough. Orton is nothing but a sidekick...haha. He's nothing. Paige wasn't on. That's bad.

Rollins was the flip with no Bryan to get the fans amped up.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Which show was better, Payback or Raw this monday? What do you think?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Luke and Eric don't need Bray anymore...It may have been the rocking chair that has been controlling them ALLL ALONG.
> 
> No citar intro before Adam Rose came out ...the non-politically correct ass smacking made me giggle though hehe
> 
> ...


Wow. No luck there. The guys is quite easily one of the best all rounders in the industry. He always had the mic work and ring work to be one of the top guy but his music entrance and stop start pushes had affected him. Now the big man is on his way to the top. I'd prioritise him over Bray, Cesaro or Reigns who seem to be the guys they have big plans for.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't watched wrestling since March and reading these threads make me really happy with my decision.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Averag RAW, the Harper/Rowan - usos tag team match was the match of the night. The rusev celebration was a huge waste of time and doesnt make sense. He won an none important match at a ppv and so "Russia" gives him one of their highest awards? What idiot made this up in his scrambled brains. I liked when Rollins was going into his first chair swing and you heard a guy screaming somewhere in the nosebleed seats: Nooooooooo! I always thought Ambrose would be the one to betray them and in my view he should have been.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Yes Era said:


> Of course it was a slow week....no Bryan to MVP Raw like he usually does. *AJ Lee Is still on vacation*..too much 3mb bullshit...Ziggler is boring...no Barret promo...Sheamus is being protected? Horrible. Another Big Show return? Enough. Orton is nothing but a sidekick...haha. He's nothing. Paige wasn't on. That's bad.
> 
> Rollins was the flip with no Bryan to get the fans amped up.


:ti Reality check, she is gone and won't come back. It's time to accept that.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> Which show was better, Payback or Raw this monday? What do you think?


payback, no question but raw was memorable cause of the heel turn.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Just watched RAW. 

Dat subtle flinch thing Rollins did to Reigns right after he said they were brother.

Dat foreshadowing.

Dem gasps as he started to swing the chair


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Just watched RAW.
> 
> *Dat subtle flinch thing Rollins did to Reigns right after he said they were brother.*
> 
> ...


Yup I noticed that too. Rollins didn't feel the same way when he said the Shield are *brothers*. So sad that he didn't give a damn, but so great to further the storyline.

Evolution and Shield are not in their original form anymore, but Triple H has won.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

cablegeddon said:


> Which show was better, Payback or Raw this monday? What do you think?


Payback, by far. 8/10. RAW more like 5/10. As a dayshift worker, gotta say staying up late 2 nights in a row like that definetly takes a toll. Good thing WWE only does it once a month.  :shocked: :no sleep:


----------

